# Saferpayment



## Andreas60 (13 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe heute einen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen und soll 1600 € zahlen an Saferpayment AG. Ich kenne diese Firma nicht und kann mich nicht daran erinnern, irgend etwas bei denen abgeschlossen zu haben. Sie berufen sich auf einen Vertrag vom 24.12.2006 (!!!).
Ich habe keine Lust, deswegen zum Anwalt zu rennen und Geld für nix und wieder nix zu bezahlen. Ich kann mich dunkel erinnern, mal mit einer Internet-Firma Schreiben von einem Inkasso-Büro bekommen zu haben, die ich aber abgelehnt und dann nie wieder was davon gehört zu haben. Die Unterlagen dazu habe ich aber nicht mehr. 
Ws tue ich jetzt am besten?????
Wie kann ich erfahren, was da überhaupt vor sich geht???
Ziemlich ratlos, aber jedenfalls absolut entschlossen, keinen Cent zu zahlen,
Andreas


----------



## webwatcher (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Andreas60 schrieb:


> Ws tue ich jetzt am besten?????


Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Danach wird sich schon zeigen, was los ist. Entweder gar nichts  oder Klageschrift.
Dann ist es immer noch Zeit genug, sich an einen Anwalt zu wenden.


----------



## Andreas60 (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Hallo webwatcher,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und den Link mit den hilfreichen Infos. Dann widerspreche ich also mit dem beiliegenden Formular und warte erst einmal ab, was passiert?
Andreas


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Bei einem unberechtigten Mahnbescheid widerspricht man mit dem beigefügten Formular. "Widerspruch" ankreuzen, unterschreiben (wichtig!), und per Einschreiben an das Gericht zurücksenden.

Jetzt hat der Forderungssteller drei Möglichkeiten:


Er kann die Sache auf sich beruhen lassen.
Er kann weitere Droh- und Mahnbriefe schreiben (na und?).
Er kann klagen.

Vollstrecken kann er dann jedenfalls nicht, diese Möglichkeit ist beim widersprochenen Mahnbescheid verbaut.
Wenn er auf der Forderung besteht, und nicht nur versucht, mit albernem Mahngepupse die Leute "weichzuklopfen", müsste er schon vor Gericht ziehen.
Wenn er aber klagt, hat er auch die Beweispflicht, wie jeder Kläger im Zivilprozess. Er müsste beweisen, dass eine Bestellung aufgegeben wurde, und zwar von Dir und von niemandem sonst, und dass dabei alle Informationspflichten von seiner Seite erfüllt wurden und eine Widerrufsbelehrung Dir zugestellt wurde. Geht natürlich nicht, wenn eine Anmeldung nie erfolgt ist.

Wenn die Forderung aus 2006 ist, dann könnte sie ohnehin verjährt sein, wenn nicht nachweisbar im Jahre 2007 erst die Rechnung zugestellt wurde.


----------



## Andreas60 (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Vielen Dank auch für diese Infos. Das beruhigt mich schon wieder etwas. Ich bin mir nahezu sicher, von denen niemals irgend eine Rechnung bekommen zu haben.
Das klingt für mich alles so, als wenn die einfach draufspekulieren, dass man fürchterlich erschreckt gleich zahlt oder die zwei Wochen Frist verpasst und sie dann sofort zur Vollstreckung übergehen können....
Von den 1600 € sind allein schon 400 € nur für Zinsen (vom 24.12.06 bis 30.12.09) Allein diese Berechnung würde ja zusätzlich für eine Verjährung der Rechnung sprechen..... eines Vertrages, der nie existiert hat.....
Aber vielleicht haben noch andere solche Rechnungen bekommen. Vielleicht hatte diese Firma ja zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester zu wenig zu tun..... oder brauchte frisches Geld.....
Vielen Dank für die schnelle und effektive Hilfe!


----------



## passer (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Die Forderung ist doch schon Verjährt oder ?


----------



## Teleton (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Wann ist denn der Mahnantrag bei Gericht eingegangen?


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Wenn der Mahnantrag "kurz vor knapp", d.h. in den allerletzten Dezembertagen beim Mahngericht eingeht, dann wird der Fall so behandelt, als wäre auch die Zustellung des Mahnbescheids noch vor dem 31.12. erfolgt, weil in diesen Fällen die Gerichte oft nicht zeitgerecht zustellen können. In solchen Fällen kann dann noch die Hemmung der Verjährung eintreten, auch wenn der Bescheid erst z.B. am 05.01. zugestellt wurde.

Wenn der Antrag aber erst nach dem 31.12. eingereicht wurde, tritt keine Hemmung mehr ein, und die Forderung (aus 2006 und älter) ist verjährt.


----------



## Andreas60 (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Vielen Dank für die weiteren Hinweise!
Es ist genau, wie ihr vermutet. Die Zustellung erfolgte zwar erst am 12.01.2010. Aber das Datum des Mahnbescheids ist der 30.12.2009. Die wollten grad noch die Verjährung verhindern und das Gericht konnte das eben erst im Neuen Jahr mit entsprechender Verzögerung bearbeiten bzw. zustellen.
Pech gehabt.... um zweiTage.....
Muss ich daraus schließen, dass die ein ernsthaftes Interesse haben vor Gericht zu gehen??? Wollten sie bloss einschüchtern, könnte ihnen die Verjährung eh wurscht sein. Oder sie wollten gerade durch die Hemmung der Verjährung den psychologischen Druck erhöhen.
Und das finde ich das allergemeinste an dem ganzen Vorgehen: Das man sich mit allen diesen Fragen innerlich herumquält und nicht weiß, woran man eigentlich ist. Wie lange muss ich jetzt bange warten, ob eine Klageschrift kommt oder nicht? Gibt es dafür auch Fristen?
Das alles stachelt aber auch meine Wut und meine Bereitschaft an, mich mit allen Mitteln gegen diese Gauner zu wehren!!!
Umso wichtiger, dass es Foren wie diese hier gibt, über die die Geschäftspraktiken solcher Firmen öffentlich gemacht werden können. Öffentlichkeit ist immer noch der beste und wirksamste Schutz - vor allem für potentielle Folge-Opfer.
Außerdem habe ich einen Sohn mit einer Geistigen Behinderung. Er ist inzwischen 18. Ich habe aber zusammen mit meiner geschiedenen Frau beantragt als gerichtlich bestellte Betreuer eingesetzt zu werden, da wir genau so etwas ausschließen möchten: dass er am Telefon oder übers Internet Dinge abschließt, die er nicht überschaut. Ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass er von meinem PC aus auf eine solche Seite geraten ist.....
Vielen Dank nochmals für eure Unterstützung!
Andreas


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Wenn man dem Mahnbescheid korrekt widersprochen hat, dann ist erstmal der Weg zur Zwangsvollstreckung verbaut.

Die können jetzt entweder außergerichtlich weitere Drohbriefe schreiben, oder sie können klagen. Hierfür haben die aber nur noch 6 Monate Zeit, weil die hemmende Wirkung des Mahnbescheids nach den 6 Monaten rum ist. Danach tritt die Verjährung ein, und man kann dann bei einer Klage die Verjährungseinrede bringen, dann muss der Anspruch in der Sache nicht mehr geprüft werden, und die Klage würde wegen Verjährung abgewiesen.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, ob geklagt wird, hängt von davon ab, ob der Forderungssteller den Anspruch glaubhaft machen kann.

Wesentliche Überlegung ist daher natürlich immer die Frage, ob es einen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, ob Leistungen in Anspruch genommen wurden. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, wird der Forderungssteller auch nicht das Gegenteil beweisen können (er ist in der Beweispflicht, nicht Du), und dann wird er die Klage halt verlieren.


----------



## Markus H. (9 April 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

hallo zusammen

ich habe heute einen breif bekommen von der firma wecollect die im auftrag von der firam saferpayment ag einen betrag von 691,18 € einfordert bis zum 13.04.2010.
das schreiben ist datiert vom 06.04.2010.

das wizige an dem brief ist zum einen das bei meiner adresse die hausnummer auf dem brief fehlt, diese aber mit kugelschreiber auf das fenster des umschlages geschrieben wurde.
das andere ist das in dem schreiben überhaupt nichts steht von was genau die forderung erhoben wird. sei es nun erotik seiten oder sonnst etwas, geschweige denn um welchen zeitraum es sich handle.

mir währe seit den letzten 5-6 jahren nicht bewusst, dass ich je ein schreiben von saferpayment bekommen habe oder ich mich irgentwo angemeldet habe wo man gebühren bezahlen müsse.

ich werde am montag einmal bei der verbraucherzentrale melden und einmal anfragen ob es über diese firma schon hinweise gibt die einen betrug oder abzogge der firma andeuten, und was ich nun genau machen kann und muss.
wenn sich eine abzogge oder betrug bestätigen sollte, werde ich auch zur polizei gehen, ob die aber etwas machen bezweifel ich, aber zumindest haben sie eine öffentliche beschwerde gegenüber dieser firma, und wenn dann mehr fälle auftauchen sollten werden sie dann vieleicht auch etwas machen.

selbst wenn ich vor 5 jahren mich wo angemeldet haben sollte, ist es für mich dennoch unbegreiflich, weshalb man die gebühren dann nicht monatlich oder jährlich einfordert und erst nach 5-6 jahren daher kommt, und dann noch nichtmal den grund der forderung im schreiben mit aufführt.

was könnt ihr mir raten wie ich mich verhalten soll ??

gruss Markus


----------



## Antiscammer (9 April 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Es gibt mehrere mögliche Erklärungen, wie das zustande gekommen sein kann. Es muss nicht immer unbedingt "Betrug" sein. Das sind aber für Dich letzten Endes alles akademische Fragen.

Denn Fakt ist und bleibt: *Du* hast Dich da nicht angemeldet, also hast Du mit dem Forderungssteller nichts zu tun, keinen Vertrag. Der hat Dich genausoviel zu interessieren wie der Bauer Xin Tsang Yu, dem gerade sein Reissack umgefallen ist.



Hat man sich nicht angemeldet, besteht kein Vertrag.
Wenn es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch keine irgendwie geartete Grundlage für eine Zahlungsforderung. Auch keinen sonst irgendwie gearteten Rechtsanspruch, auch keine Erklärungspflicht, auch keine "negative Beweispflicht".
In der "Beweispflicht" wäre vielmehr der Forderungssteller. Der müsste aktiv nachweisen, *dass* eine Anmeldung erfolgt ist. Unmöglich, wenn tatsächlich nie erfolgt.
Sollte ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch sich auf der betr. Internetseite angemeldet haben (was tatsächlich öfters vorkommt), dann obliegt es allein dem "Unternehmen", den "Schuldigen" auszumachen und zu belangen. Derjenige, der daraufhin mit einer unberechtigten Forderung konfrontiert wird, hat gegenüber dem Klabauterunternehmen keinerlei Rechtspflichten und muss auch nicht  Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten oder ähnlichen Mumpitz tun.
Es ist dabei völlig unerheblich, ob der Mainzelmann, irgendein Mister X, der "Unternehmer" selbst oder sonstwer einen dort angemeldet hat. Wenn das Klabauterunternehmen nicht durch technisch mögliche Maßnahmen sicherstellt, dass sich nicht ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch anmelden kann, dann hat es die daraus angeblich oder tatsächlich entstehenden wirtschaftlichen Verluste selbst zu vertreten.
Es gibt auch keine Rechtspflicht, dass man sich in dieser Sache überhaupt an die Gegenpartei äußern müsste - außer beim allerextremst seltenen Mahnbescheid.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von solchen Anbietern reagieren? - Das ist ein Stück weit Geschmackssache.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass solche Anbieter trotz Widerspruchs oft weitere Mahnschreiben schicken. Wenn man also aus wohlmeinender Rücksicht der Forderung widerspricht ("nichts bestellt...kein Vertrag... Forderung wird bestritten..."), dann kann es sein, dass man trotzdem auch dann weitere Mahnungen kriegt. Davon sollte man sich jedoch nicht irre machen lassen. Vor Gericht ziehen diese Anbieter nie (und selbst dann müssten sie erstmal den Beweis der Bestellung antreten - aussichtslos).

Nach ein paar bösen Mahnbriefen (oft sind es 4-6, das lässt sich aber nie genau voraussagen) schläft das Droh- und Mahnkasperletheater dann regelmäßig von selbst ein. 

Wenn die Forderung 5 Jahre alt ist (und man als Kunde auch vor 5 Jahren schon davon hätte Kenntnis haben müssen...), dann ist sie sowieso verjährt. 
BGB-Regelverjährung = 3 abgelaufene volle Kalenderjahre nach dem Jahr, in dem die Forderung gestellt wurde bzw. der Schuldner von der Forderung hätte Kenntnis haben müssen.
D.h. alle Forderungen aus 2006 und älter waren zum 01.01.10 mit dem Sylvestergongschlag verjährt.

Wenn eine verjährte Forderung eingetrieben werden soll (was nicht grundsätzlich verboten ist - schizophrenes deutsches Recht...) dann kann man sich u.U. damit dagegen wehren:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Negative_Feststellungsklage


----------



## Magnus (10 April 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

moin moin 
habe auch so einen brief bekommen von dieser firma genau wie markus auch ohne irgendwelche angaben darüber um was es sich genau handelt und wann das gewesen sein soll das schreiben ist auch vom 6.04.2010 und bezahlen soll ich 690,63 euro bis zum 13.04.2010 dabei kenn ich die gar nicht . ich werd morgen mal zur polizei gehen und fragen wie man da am besten vorgeht ! hab schon versucht da anzurufen ist aber keiner ran gegangen sehr merkwürdig !!


----------



## Antiscammer (10 April 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Magnus schrieb:


> ... und fragen wie man da am besten vorgeht



Das sollte sich aus meinem letzten Beitrag von selbst erklären.

Die Strafverfahren werden in solchen Angelegenheiten fast immer eingestellt. Beschäftigungstherapie.


----------



## micha32m (30 April 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Hallo! Ich habe von der Firma auch am 26.04.2010 ein schreiben bekommen und soll eine summe von 544 EUR Zahlen. Ich soll mich am 25.01.2004 auf eine Seite angemeldet haben und dann nicht gekündigt haben. Also ich bin mir ganz sicher das ich mich damals niergends angemeldet habe, und auch wenn hätte ich ganz sicher gekündigt. Ich habe auch nie Mahnungen usw. bekommen. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen und mir sagen ob die Forderung auch schon Verjährt ist nach über 6 Jahren?! Also ich werde die Rechnung ganz sicher nicht Zahlen!!


----------



## Markus H. (30 April 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

hi

also ich habe mich in der zwischenzeit bei meinem anwalt beraten lassen.
so wie du habe ich auf die anfrage hin was das zum einen für eine firma ist und um was es genau geht wurde mir auch mitgeteilt das ich mich bei Ueber18.de V2 angemeldet haben sollte. ich weis das ich einmal Ueber18 genutzt habe aber nur V1 (Version 1) die kostenlos gewesen ist.
wie auch immer. die anmeldug seit am 18.04.2004 gewesen sein. mein anwalt meinte nur das solche dinge nach 2 jahren verjährt sei. also ist man mit 6 jahren schon lange drüber.
bei dem 2. breif werde ich auch aufgefordert mich auf der saferpayment seite einzuloggen um nachzuschauen in datails um was es geht. der witz dabei ist, das ich meine kontonummer und einen user namen angeben soll.
auf keinen fall sich dort einloggen, zum einen schon wegen der kontonummer und zum anderen, könnte dann es so gewertet werden das man das angebot weiter in anspruch nehmen möchte.
der 2. zettel wo dabei war von saferpayment ist ein formular, wo ich die vertrag kündigen solle und auch die angebliche einzugsermächtigung.
meine kontonummer und bankleitzahl haben die komischerweise, aber damit haben sie sich auch schon selber verraten, denn wenn ich angeblich eine einzugsermächtigung habe und die die konto daten hätten sie ja längst monatlich oder jährlich den betrag der ja angeblich zu leisten währe abgebucht.
also finger weg und nichts ausfüllen oder einloggen. abwarten und falls ein gelber von gericht bestätigter amtsbrief kommen sollte dem anwalt geben.

soweit zu meinen recherchen und erfahrungen.


----------



## micha32m (30 April 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Hallo! Genau das gleiche habe ich auch bekommen. Bei mir kam nach anfrage auch ein Zettel wo ich alle meine Daten eingeben soll und damit die Einzugsermächtigung kündige. Ich habe den jetzt geschrieben das ich nichts gemacht habe und auch nicht Zahlen werde. Sollten die mir nochmal schreiben werde ich meinen Anwalt einschalten.


----------



## rectus (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Hab heute auch eine Mahnung von der Firme wecollect erhalten soll 691,14 € zahlen weil ich angeblich eine Geschäftsbeziehung zu der Firma SaferPayment AG habe.
Ich habe noch nie von dieser Firma gehört auch steht in der Mahnung nicht drinn für was ich überhaupt zahlen soll.
Habe dann bei wecollect angerufen und gefragt was das soll , da habe ich dann erfahren das ich angeblich 2 Abovertäge mit Saferpayment abgeschlossen haben soll sie schickt mir die Unterlagen zu sollte die Forderung unberechtigt sein sollte ich einen Strafantrag bei der Polizei stellen wegen der unberechtigten Forderung.
Von der Firma Saferpayment kamm dann noch folgende standart Mail



> eine Übersicht der bestellten und noch Aktiven Abonnements erhalten Sie  auf der Internetseite http://saferpayment.com.
> 
> Eine  Kündigung können Sie jederzeit aussprechen das dafür notwendige  Formular finden Sie im Kundenbereich von SaferPayment - Vertrauen durch Sicherheit.
> 
> ...



Hatt schon irgendwer von den anderen die eine mahnung erhalten haben wieder was von den gehört?


----------



## wahlhesse (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Es ist in diesem Land nicht verboten, Inkasso für Nichtforderungen an völlig unbeteiligte Leute zu schicken. Ob man auf unverlangten Mahndrohdreck reagieren soll, kann man hier nachlesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/311432-post12.html

Wir dürfen hier leider keine Einzelberatung anbieten, das Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz verbietet es. Aber der obige Link sollte selbsterklärend sein.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Markus H. (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



rectus schrieb:


> Hab heute auch eine Mahnung von der Firme wecollect erhalten soll 691,14 € zahlen weil ich angeblich eine Geschäftsbeziehung zu der Firma SaferPayment AG habe.
> Ich habe noch nie von dieser Firma gehört auch steht in der Mahnung nicht drinn für was ich überhaupt zahlen soll.
> Habe dann bei wecollect angerufen und gefragt was das soll , da habe ich dann erfahren das ich angeblich 2 Abovertäge mit Saferpayment abgeschlossen haben soll sie schickt mir die Unterlagen zu sollte die Forderung unberechtigt sein sollte ich einen Strafantrag bei der Polizei stellen wegen der unberechtigten Forderung.
> Von der Firma Saferpayment kamm dann noch folgende standart Mail
> ...



hallo

also nach dem 2. schreiben was ich bekam mit den angaben um was es überhaupt geht und das mitsenden des formulars wie bei dir, habe ich keine reaktion mehr gezeigt und mich nicht bei denen gemeldet geschweigeden mich dort eingeloggt oder das formular versendet. das liegt jetzt schon 1 monat zurück. ob von denen jetzt noch was kommt ist abzuwarten. mein anwalt sagte mir das ich einfach warten solle ob ein gelber brief vom gericht kommt, dann könne man etwas tun. weiterhin sagte auch mein anwalt, dass nach 6jahren diese forderung (was zumindest bei mir zutrift) verjährt sei.

die verbraucherzentrale konnte mir da auch nicht weiterhelfen, sie sagten das selbe wie mein anwalt.

ich würde in deinem fall wenn du sicher weist das du nichts mit denen zu tun hattest erstmal nichts tun aber vieleicht mal deinem anwalt das ganze schildern.

allein wenn man sich im net umschaut nach diesem thema fällt einem sofort auf das die meisten immer änliche beträge haben und auch das vorgehen gleich ist. da sollte man schon skeptisch werden, das diese forderung überhaupt berechtigt ist.

eine anzeige habe ich nicht gemacht, da für mich noch kein bedarf dafür ist und es sich nur um eine forderung handelt die nach 6 jahren sowieso keine handhabe hat. das ist leider eine lücke im gesetz das der versuch einer forderung noch nicht strafbar ist, darum werden solche abzock methoden immernoch fabriziert. denn selbst wenn von 100 menschen nur 10 leute wegen angst überweisen hätte die firma schon 6900 euro einkassiert, und das geld wieder zurückholen ist meist sehr schwierig und kostet wieder sehr viel an anwaltskosten fürs erste, darum werden auch sehr wenige betrogene etwas unternehmen und diesen akt als Lernpahse in ihrem leben abhaken.


----------



## rectus (4 Juni 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Hab heute auch meinen 2 Brief erhalten wo drinn steht worum es überhaupt gehen soll. Einmal soll ich mich am 23.10.2004 auf stassenhurren angemeldet haben ,dann nochmal am 18.07.2008 bei privateonly.com ich kenne beide seiten nicht auch die angeblichen E-Mail add gehören mir nicht beides von Lycos.
Dann sind noch die Anschriftdaten vollkomen falsch einmal soll in der Straße kÄ$... Wohnen und im Ort groÄy... .
Und dann in der Straße Verifizierung 0800 und im Ort 00000 nullachthundert?
Tipp auf keinen fall diese Formulare ausfüllen und da hinschicken, das kann so ausgelegt werden als habe man sich doch dort angemeldet !

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:05:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:57:10 ----------

Hatt sich schonmal wer eine Seite von dennen Angeschaut? da ist nirgends eine Angabe über den Preis bzw die Folgekosten zu sehen laut meiner Information ist das nicht zuläßig denn in der Preisangabenverordung steht:
§ 1 Abs. 6 PAngV sieht vor, dass die Preisangaben eindeutig zuzuordnen und leicht erkennbar und deutlich lesbar und auch sonst gut wahrnehmbar zu machen sind. 

Das OLG Hamburg hatte darüber hinaus entschieden
Außerdem  Allgemeine Links auf dem oberen Teil eines Internetangebotes, die auf Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen oder Service verweisen, reichen jedenfalls nicht aus Gleiches gilt für Informationen während des Bestellvorganges an sich.


----------



## Reducal (4 Juni 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

....das sind aber keine deutschen Seiten, weshalb deutsche Recht hier kaum gilt. Was aber die Preisangabe betrifft, so kommt der schon irgend wann mal wenn man sich durch das Angebot klickt. Zumindest bei privateonly.com ist die Anmeldung kostenlos, die "erweiterte" Nutzung wird dann aber kostenpflichtig sein und über Saferpayment abgerechnet.

Du willst dich dort nicht angemeldet haben. Demnach ist es Sache des Anbieters (oder der von Saferpament) festzustellen, mit wem nun tatsächlich ein hoffentlich gültiger Vertrag bestehen soll.


----------



## rectus (4 Juni 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Das ist halt die Frage der Anbieter verkauft bzw versucht ja seine seiten in Deutschland zu verkaufen somit ist er in Deutschland tätig er versucht ja auch auf Deutschen Rechtsweg (Mahnungen,Inksao usw.) an sein Recht zu kommen. Hab da noch was gefunden
Sitz im Ausland - wirksamer Schutz vor einer deutsche wettbewerbsrechtlichen Abmahnung ?
 nicht umgangen werden können, stellt sich natürlich die Frage nach den Konsequenzen bei Nichteinhaltung der entsprechenden gesetzlichen Vorgaben. 
Konkret gefragt: Können entsprechende Verstöße ausländischer Anbieter überhaupt von deutschen Wettbewerbern bzw. der Wettbewerbszentrale abgemahnt werden ?
Die Frage beinhaltet im Grunde zwei zusammenhängende Probleme: die Anwendbarkeit des deutschen Wettbewerbsrechtes und das Vorliegen eines Wettbewerbsverstoßes. Das deutsche Wettbewerbsrecht ist jedenfalls immer dann anwendbar, wenn sowohl der ausländische als auch der deutsche Wettbewerber auf dem deutschen Markt tätig ist. In diesem Fall treffen die Interessen der Wettbewerber auf dem deutschen Markt aufeinander. Abmahnungen können indes nur ausgesprochen werden, wenn auch ein Wettbewerbsverstoß seitens des ausländischen Anbieters vorliegt. Das Vorliegen eines solchen Wettbewerbsverstoßes hängt insbesondere bei Beanstandungen der Anbieterkennzeichnung oder der Widerrufsbelehrung davon ab, ob auf die betreffenden Verträge zwischen dem ausländischen Anbieter und seinen deutschen Kunden das deutsche Recht anwendbar ist. Ist dies zu bejahen und ein Wettbewerbsverstoß gegeben, kann grundsätzlich abgemahnt werden.


----------



## Reducal (4 Juni 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Dass sich der ausländische Anbieter natürlich ggü. den deutschen Kunden an deutsche Recht halten muss, ist eigentlich unbestreitbar. Sonst wäre ja jeder Vertrag mit ihm ungültig und somit die Forderung nichtig. Das wissen die Anbieter natürlich und verpacken ihre Produkte gerade so, dass sie vor einem Gericht womöglich auch durchgewinkt werden würden. Einer näheren Prüfung freilich halten viele Webs und Zahlungsabwicklungen nicht Stand.
Mein Hinweis bezog sich eigentlich nur auf das Impressum, dass zuvor bei einer COM-Seite eingefordert wurde. Nur deutsche Seiten, also die mit einer *.de-Domain oder eine Seite eines nachweislich deutschen Anbieters unterliegen der Impressumpflicht.


rectus schrieb:


> ein Wettbewerbsverstoß seitens des ausländischen  Anbieters vorliegt


Wettbewerb - das Wort sagt es schon, Wettbewerbsverstöße können zivil nur von Wettbewerbern geltend gemacht werden. Ein Kunde ist da raus, der kann dieses Recht nicht für sich in Anspruch nehmen, da er kein Wettbewerber ist und somit keinen wettbewerbsverzerrenden Schaden nehmen kann.


----------



## rectus (4 Juni 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Ist ja egal hab mich da nicht angemeldet und fertig alles weitere wird sich dann zeigen


----------



## Nordfriese (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Hallo,

habe genauso viel Glück wie ihr.Bei mir ist heute den 30.06.2010 auch ein Schreiben von der Firma Wecollect eingangen.Wo die Firma Saferpaymant AG eine Forderung von 2159,26 Euro hat,dies bis 01.07.2010 zuzahlen ist.Obwohl das schreiben 24.06.2010 ist,brauche Sie doch ziemlich lange um es zuzustellen.
Da wir eine Geschaeftliche beziehung haben,wo und wann steht natürlich nicht geschrieben.Jedenfalls habe ich schon mein Widerspruch-brief fertig gemacht und werde es p.Einschreiben dort hinschicken,mal sehen ob die weiter drohen werden.Danke,an die vielen Infos von Euch:-D


----------



## rectus (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Von dennen Bekommste dann eine Liste mit den Seiten wo du dich angeblich irgendwann von 8 Jahren oder so angemeldet haben sollst.
Darinn stehen dann so tolle addresdaten wie Straße 000000 und Ort 00000 NullNullNUll.... Komischerweiße stimmen aber die Bankverbindungsdaten. Habe über diese Firma folgendes Herausgefunden.
Vorname / Name Wohnort Heimatort [ edit]  (Chef von dem Laden ohne den seiner Unterschrift läuft da nix)
Aktuell tätig für: finates GmbH, Saferpayment AG, SOFTINVEST AG, Navisco AG, CONSOURCES [ edit] 

Kennt möglicherweise:[ edit] 

Volketswil [ edit] 
Früher tätig für: Pica Point AG in Konkursliquidation, Cupido Entertainment AG in Liquidation, weitere
[ edit] 

Der scheint schon viel Erfahrung beim Abzocken zu haben Das solche Leute noch frei rumlaufen können und ständig weiter so machen ist ein Skandal solche Leute gehören eingesperrt und ihr Vermögen sollte beschlagnamt werden!

Achso die Firma finates GmbH ist im Datenhandel tätig falls sich mal wer wundert wo Saferpayment AG E-Mail Anschrift usw. her hat


----------



## Nordfriese (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Was ist aus deine Geschichte mit denen weiter passiert,üben Sie weiter druck auf Dich aus?
Jetzt weiß ich,wo die meine neue Adresse her haben
Finde es super,was Du bist jetzt alles heraus bekommen hast,rectus


----------



## rectus (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Von den ersten Schreiben mit der Forderung von etwas über 600 € habe ich bis jetzt nix mehr gehört. Statt dessen kam jetzt eine Neue Forderung mit neuen Aktenzeichen mit etwas über 2100 € scheint bei denen so ein Masche zu sein erst mal klein anfangen wenn die Drohung nicht zieht es nochmals mit einer größeren Summe zu versuchen.


----------



## Markus H. (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

würde dennoch keine reaktion zeigen auch wenn die forderung nun 1200 euro sein sollte.

es ist momentan sowieso noch eine andere firma unterwegs die gleich geld abbucht die *afendis ag.* die buchen 29.70 vom konto ab mit dem datail das man eine mitgliederschaft für 3 monate gemacht haben soll.
also *schaut auf eure kontoauszüge* und holt das geld schnellstmöglich zurück.


----------



## Nordfriese (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Nachdem ich per Einschreiben und widerspruch reagiert habe,habe Sie sich heute wieder gemeldet,und nochmal daran erinnert Die volle Summe zubezahlen.Wie Du schon sagt erst garnicht mehr darauf reagieren


----------



## KommiMan (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Hallo mal an alle hier. 

meint Ihr nicht wirklich auch es gibt Besseres als Wellcollect, dem Kriepen..., Saferpayment, dem Ada... und wie Sie alle heißen, noch teure wertvolle Zeit und Nerven zu opfern?

Es erreichte mich mit Schreiben vom 30.12.2009 ein Mahnbescheid des AG Wedding, in diesem schönen amtlichen vorgeschrieben Umschlag, mit einer Gesamtforderung von insgesamt zu der Zeit genau 1.8xx,xx €. Aufgrund eines Dienstleistungsvertrages vom Dezember 2006. Na ja alles klar.

Hab mir dann auch nicht die Laune verderben lassen und das Fax am 20.01.2009 ans Amtsgericht geschickt, ganz wichtig den Fax-Nachweis nicht vergessen auszudrucken.

Tja das wars. 

Muss man, wenn man weis man hat nichts getan, alles andere außer diesen gelben Umschlag überhaupt mehr behandeln als Lochen und Abheften. Bei einer Kontaktaufnahme bekommt man doch sowieso nichts Rechtsverbindliches. Beim gelben muss man reagieren und dann is die andere Seite am Zug den Nachweis übers gericht zu führen.

Die Verfahren mit den IPs haben sich nun schon seit einiger Zeit als unverwertbar herausgestellt da wirklich der genaue Zeitpunkt durch den Netzbetreiber zugeordnet werden muss. Entsprechende Auswertungssoftware beim "Anbieter" wurde ja auch schon als nicht verwertbar begutachtet. Also was bleibt diesen Leuten noch.

Da lob ich mir doch das Post- oder andere Identverfahren über meinen Provider.

Also geht ins Freibad bei der Wärme und wenns wieder kälter wird macht euch einen gemütlichen Abend an der Heizung.

Und wer wirklich Mist baut im Net, der soll auch bestraft werden, da gehts dann aber anders ab. Also keine Angst, wer reines Gewissens ist!

Machen die :handreib: hab ich dafür nur ein:auslach:.

P.S. Warum schreiben die mir nich mehr, beleidigt ? Oh........


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Juli 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Vorsicht! Das Widerspruchsformular beim Mahnbescheid muss im Original und unterschrieben per Post an das Gericht geschickt werden, sonst ist der Widerspruch meines Wissens nicht wirksam! Ich rate hier dringend von solchen Fax-Experimenten ab.


----------



## Markus H. (14 Juli 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

also ich habe seit dato wo die mir zum einen das schreiben gesendet haben um was es eigentlich ginge und das formular für die einzugsermächtigung zu gesendet hatten, keinerlei reaktionen mehr von denen bekommen.

mein anwalt die ich damals zu rate gezogen habe, meinte nur zu mir, ich solle wiederspruch einlegen und auch im selben schreiben auch vorsorglich den vertrag kündigen im falle falls jemd meine daten zum misbrauch verwendet hat.

auf meine frage hin, wenn ich den vertrag kündige schon indirekt zustimme das ich mich auf deren internetseiten bewegt haben könnte, 
meinte er nur das zum einen nun die firma in der beweispflicht sei 100% mich als denjenigen zu idendifizieren zu können der sich dort angemeldet hat, und das auf grund dessen diese firma auch weiterhin nichts unternimmt, da sie vor gericht nie und nimmer dies beweisen können geschweigeden weil diese sache ja schon bereits 2004 abgeschlossen wurde und seither keinerlei forderungen bei mir eingingen schon längst verjährt sei und sie keinerlei anspruch auf irgentetwas haben.

zum anderen ist es auch wichtig diese kündigung schriftlich zu machen, somit muss die firma auch den bestehenden account löschen, und wenn man dieses angebot nicht nutzt bzw. nie genutzt hat derjenige der dann die zugansdaten damals bekommen hat diese nichtmehr nutzten kann.

und falls doch je ein gelber brief kommen sollte, was eher unwahrscheinlich ist, solle ich einen widerspruch einlegen und den sachverhalt kurz darstellen und per einschreiben mit rückschein ans amtsgericht zurücksenden.

zu 95 % wird nach diesem schritt die firma das ganze einstellen, da für die firma wie oben schon geschrieben keinerlei gewinnchancen bestehen und die firma mehr kosten für die gerichtskosten usw. hat als die forderung überhaupt währe.

so hat es mein anwalt zu mir gesagt, und bis jetzt wie gesagt, keinerlei reaktionen mehr zu diesem thema.


----------



## Xerxes12 (14 Juli 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



> solle ich einen widerspruch einlegen und den sachverhalt kurz darstellen


 
Im Mahnbescheid kann man keinen Sachverhalt darstellen. Kreuz machen und zurück zum Gericht schicken. Dein Anwalt scheint nicht wirklich Ahnung zu haben


----------



## Markus H. (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Xerxes12 schrieb:


> Im Mahnbescheid kann man keinen Sachverhalt darstellen. Kreuz machen und zurück zum Gericht schicken. Dein Anwalt scheint nicht wirklich Ahnung zu haben


schau mal hier. hier gibts soga vorgefertigte formulare.

http://www.stern.de/tv/sterntv/download-musterbriefe-widersprueche-gegen-mahnbescheide-643895.html


----------



## webwatcher (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Hier werden mal wieder Mahnmüllschreiben  und  gerichtliche Mahnbescheide munter durcheinander geworfen

gerichtliche MB der Nutzlosbranche sind extrem selten und  sehen so aus,
wie hier mit Scans erklärt  
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
Diese dauernde Gelaber in Medien und Foren/Blogs von den ach so gefährlichen MB 
 erzeugt  eine MB-Hysterie und Panik,  die  den Nutzlosbetreibern hochwillkommen ist, weil sie Angst erzeugt 
und  Angst ist der Hauptgrund neben Unwissenheit warum  von 10-30%  der Betroffenen gezahlt wird.
>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/mahnbescheid-dichtung-und-wahrheit/


Ansonsten läßt  Der Stern mal wieder die  tibetanischen  Schreibselgebetsmühlen    rotieren
Der Sinn solcher Brieffreundschaften  ist mir in fünf Jahren Nutzlosabzocke  bis heute verschlossen geblieben 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

>> http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).



Thread vorübergehend geschlossen, um nicht noch mehr 
Verwirrung stiften zu lassen und Zeit zum Lesen zu geben


----------



## KommiMan (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Das Widerspruchsformular beim Mahnbescheid muss im Original und unterschrieben per Post an das Gericht geschickt werden, sonst ist der Widerspruch meines Wissens nicht wirksam! Ich rate hier dringend von solchen Fax-Experimenten ab.


 
Dachte ich auch erst, aber in dem amtlich mitgesandten Formular und der darin vorgedruckten Adresse steht schon die Faxnummer und es fehlt jeder Hinweis auf das Nachsenden des Originals, dieser wäre in diesem amtlichen Formular sicher vorhanden wenn die Notwendigkeit bestehen würde. Es handelt sich ja wegen dem Auslandsitz der Gegenseite um das zentrale Mahngericht des Bundes, solche fehler wären ja fatal, es Recht da die Empfänger ja juristische Laien sind, ich denke meistens.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.

Offensichtlich ist der Widerspruch per Fax tatsächlich zulässig.
Amtsgericht Wedding - Ablauf des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens - Berlin.de


> Der Widerspruch kann auch formlos eingelegt werden (Übersendung per Fax ist zulässig).



Allerdings hast Du evtl. ein Beweisproblem mit der Zustellung, wenn das Fax aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht ankommt oder verloren geht.


----------



## KommiMan (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.
> 
> Offensichtlich ist der Widerspruch per Fax tatsächlich zulässig.
> Amtsgericht Wedding - Ablauf des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens - Berlin.de
> ...


 
Dafür gibt es ein vorgeschriebenes Verfahren, den Faxnachweis. Auf diesem sind alle Daten vorhanden. Beginn der Übertragung, Dauer, Geschwindigkeit, Seiten, Auflösung sowie die Meldungen der Gegenseite, bei mir hier: Kennung: Mahngericht Berlin 2, Rufnummer, Zustand (hier 0000, heißt kein Fehler bzw. erfolgreich verarbeitet). Unterhalb dieser Daten ist dann der Anfang der Seite 1 mitausgedruckt. Ich habe Fritzfax auf dem System aber bei jedem anderen Faxgerät gibt es dies auch.

Diese Meldung der Gegenseite dient meiner Entlastung, wie auch immer es dort weiter verabeitet wird.

Wer es noch sicherer haben will meldet sich beim elektronischen Gerichtsbriefkasten an. Schöne Einrichtung, hat mir schon einiges erspart.

Bei uns in Bln-Brb ist der unter https://gbk.elrev.net/cgi-bin/elrev-gbk/mandkomm.pl zu erreichen, inwieweit in anderen Bundesländern die Gerichte angeschlossen sind müsste man dann erkunden.


----------



## Marathon (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Hallo wer kann mir ein Widerspruch -Formblatt per Mail an *** senden ?
Habe heute eine Zahlungsaufforderung ( Wecollect /Safer Payment ) über 690,36 Euro erhalten und weiß überhaupt nicht worum es hier geht, habe mich nie anmeldet. Ich führe ein Reisebüro und die
Anschift ist meine Büroadresse und alle Bankdaten stehen auch auf allen Briefpapieren. Was kann ich gegen Mahnung konkret tun ? Wer hat konkrete Erfahrungen ?
Danke für Eure Hilfe
LG
Marco Merz


----------



## webwatcher (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Marathon schrieb:


> Hallo wer kann mir ein Widerspruch -Formblatt per Mail an *** senden ?



Lies dir das erstmal durch, bevor du Brieffreundschaften  beginnst  
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## KommiMan (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Marathon schrieb:


> Hallo wer kann mir ein Widerspruch -Formblatt per Mail an *** senden ?
> Habe heute eine Zahlungsaufforderung ( Wecollect /Safer Payment ) über 690,36 Euro erhalten und weiß überhaupt nicht worum es hier geht, habe mich nie anmeldet. Ich führe ein Reisebüro und die
> Anschift ist meine Büroadresse und alle Bankdaten stehen auch auf allen Briefpapieren. Was kann ich gegen Mahnung konkret tun ? Wer hat konkrete Erfahrungen ?
> Danke für Eure Hilfe
> ...


 
Mein Tipp bleibt eindeutig, keine Reaktion wenn Sie sicher sind dort nichts abgeschlossen sind. Ein Mahnbescheid kann nur vom Gericht kommen, der ist heutzutage gelb (ganz früher mal blau). Auf diesen müssen Sie dann aber  innerhalb der vorgegebenen Frist den Widerspruch auf beiliegendem Formular an das Mahngericht (Amtsgericht oder bei Auslandsforderungen wie bei mir das zentrale Mahngericht, s.meine vorherigen Beiträge) abgeben. Ansonsten erwirbt der Fordernde einen Titel über die Summe, welcher sofort vollstreckt werden kann. Ausschlaggebend für die Frist ist das durch den Zusteller (muss nicht unbedingt die DP sein) auf dem amtlich vorgeschriebenem Umschlag notierte Zustelldatum. Deshalb archivieren Sie diesen, sowie das Schreiben im Original. Bei mir war gleich eine Faxnummer vorgedruckt, da gibt es noch einige Zweifel. Antiscammer hat dazu mir folgenden Link geschickt Amtsgericht Wedding - Ablauf des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens - Berlin.de. Wichtig ist, das Sie den Faxnachweis ausdrucken. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/60692-saferpayment-4.html#post317497

Also keine Angst, diese Bagage muss Ihnen dann per Gericht kommen und nachweisen was Sie angeblich getan haben. Bei mir ist jetzt der 6. Monat vorbei. Die haben meinen Wiederspruch bekommen und hätten spätestens jetzt (vor zehn tagen) bei meinem Amtsgericht die Klage einreichen müssen, ich warte immer noch (nicht wirklich). Sollen die doch sich den :wall: , ich reagiere nur auf wirkliche Gerichtsschreiben. Habe übrigens nie vorher Müllschreiben bekommen. Ich empfehle auch http://de.sevenload.com/mitglieder/katzenjens da kann man auch mal lachen bei. Gruß Kommiman


----------



## Wittmann99 (12 August 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Hallo

Ich habe vor 2 Wochen einen Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen und jetzt die 2 weite soll ich darauf reagieren ich kenne die Firma ja gar nicht und habe noch nie eine Rechnung bekommen wenn ich bis zum 20.08 nicht die 690 bezahle werden sie vor gericht gehen was soll ich machen?:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (12 August 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Wittmann99 schrieb:


> werden sie vor gericht gehen



Die sind noch nie vor Gericht gezogen.  Warum sollten sie es  ausgerechnet bei dir tun?

Stinkende  Mahndrohpupser, sonst nichts...


----------



## KommiMan (12 August 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Wittmann99 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe vor 2 Wochen einen Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen und jetzt die 2 weite soll ich darauf reagieren ich kenne die Firma ja gar nicht und habe noch nie eine Rechnung bekommen wenn ich bis zum 20.08 nicht die 690 bezahle werden sie vor gericht gehen was soll ich machen?:wall:


 
Hallo Wittman99, also hast Du Dir was zu schulden kommen lassen, nein also. Lese mal meinen Beitrag (genau über Deinem). Den Schädel können die sich einrennen, weil Du nicht reagierst. Wie bunt und amtlich diese Schreiben auch aussehen und ich hab schon viele gesehen, bei mir und bei meinem Sohn und bei meiner Freundin usw.usw. Die wollen Geld haben. Dreh doch den Spieß um, geh zum Psychater, lass Dir Angsterkrankung oder PTS (Posttraumatisches Syndrom) bescheinigen und verklage Du die. Nee mal ehrlich, weißt was ich mache, ich habe einen Umzugskarton, da kommt das alles rein zwischen die Zeitungen und sonstigem Papier. So nach einer Woche ist der voll und bringt dann noch so €1,50 beim Aufkäufer (hier so ca. 4ct pro kg).

Also wenn ein gelber Umschlag, eine sogenannte amtlivh vorgeschriebene Zustellung durch ein Mahngericht erfolgt, mußt Du reagieren (sie meine Beiträge). Da streitest Du dann die gesamte Forderung ab. Dann und nur dann, können die erst eine Klage einreichen, zuerst müssen Sir aussergerichtlich den Weg zum EInzug Ihrer "Forderung" beschreiten. Danach, wenn sie Deine Ablehnung durchs Mahngericht bekommen haben Sie ein halbes Jahr zeit beim zuständigen Amtsgericht zu klagen. Um den Prozeß zu gewinnen müssen se dann aber Beweise haben und die haben se nun mal nicht. Schau Dir mal auf Sevenload die Videos von Katzenjens (link in meinem letzten Artikel) an. Dann schläfste wieder ruhig. Gruß der KommiMan


----------



## webwatcher (12 August 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



KommiMan schrieb:


> Da streitest Du dann die gesamte Forderung ab.


Ein schlichtes  Kreuz reicht  >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mehr zum Stadtmärchen Mahnbescheid  >> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit


----------



## KommiMan (12 August 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ein schlichtes Kreuz reicht >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


 

Wo er recht hat hat er recht. Es geht auch kürzer zu erklären. Ich bin nun mal ne Tratschtasche ;-D


----------



## webwatcher (12 August 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Im übrigen: Mahnbescheide der Nutzlosbranche sind ungefähr so häufig wie 
Schneestürme in der Sahara


----------



## KommiMan (13 August 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Im übrigen: Mahnbescheide der Nutzlosbranche sind ungefähr so häufig wie
> Schneestürme in der Sahara


 
Na dann müsste ich ja mal bei denen anfragen, wie ich zu dieser Ehre kam, die 6 Monate sind jetzt schon einige Zeit rum und vom Amtsgericht kam noch kein Anschreiben. 

:scherzkeks: Sollte ich die mal verklagen wegen Vortäuschung einer Straftat (das ich sie betrogen hätte) ? Eigentlich müsste die Staatsanwaltschaft dann von Amts wegen ermitteln. Da ich ja so "große" Angst hatte springt dann vielleicht noch ein Schmerzensgeld heraus. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 August 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



OT][QUOTE=KommiMan schrieb:


> Sollte ich die mal verklagen wegen Vortäuschung einer Straftat (das ich sie betrogen hätte) ?


...du meinst anzeigen? Mangels Tatbestand wäre das Ansinnen bereits von vorn herein zur Einstellung des Verfahrens verdammt.



KommiMan schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste die  Staatsanwaltschaft dann von Amts wegen ermitteln.


...von Amts wegen bedeutet, dass ermittelt wird auch ohne Anzeige eines Anzeigenerstatters, also ohne Zutun eines vermeintlich Geschädigten. Eine StA würde von sich aus tätig werden, wenn sie Kenntnis von einer Straftat erlangt. Doch welche StA sollte das tun? Wer ist hier örtlich und sachlich zuständig?



KommiMan schrieb:


> Da ich ja so "große"  Angst hatte springt dann vielleicht noch ein Schmerzensgeld  heraus.


"Große Angst" als Schaden im Strafverfahren muss bewiesen werden (ärztliches Gutachten usw.) Schmerzensgeld muss zivil eingeklagt werden, evtl. in einem Kohäsionsverfahren.
[/QUOTE]

...will damit sagen, auch wenn MommiMan das sicher nicht ernst meinte: ich kann diesen Schmarrn oft gar nimmer lesen, wie die Strafverfolger mit gemeinem Unsinn belästigt werden.
:dagegen:

Übrigens stehe ich für die modifizierte Wiedereinführung des mit der Strafrechtsreform 1975 abgeschafften § 360 StGB, wegen "Grober Unfug". :dafuer:


----------



## Andreas60 (17 August 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Hallo,
bis heute hatte sich nichts mehr bei mir getan.
Nun bekomme ich wieder ein Mahnschreiben von Wellcollect. Ich solle 2600 € bis zum  17.08.2010 zahlen, sonst werde das gerichtliche Verfahren eingeleitet.  Kann ich wirklich sicher davon ausgehen, dass inzwischen -deutlich über  einem halben Jahr nach dem Widerspruch gegen den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid- die Verjährungsfrist eingetreten ist?
Herzliche Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Antiscammer (17 August 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Nach einem halben Jahr fallen die Rechtsfolgen des Mahnbescheids weg. Das ist aber hier ohne Belang, weil dem MB sowieso widersprochen wurde. Nur, wenn dem MB nicht widersprochen wurde, kann der anschließende Vollstreckungsbescheid ein halbes Jahr später nicht mehr beantragt werden.

Geklagt werden kann natürlich nach wie vor noch, aber das tun die Abzocker sowieso nicht, da wärst Du der erste. Und wenn schon: dann nimmt man sich einen Anwalt und wehrt sich. Und mit allerhöchster Wahrscheinlichkeit verliert der Abzocker.

Die Verjährung tritt nach 3 vollen Kalenderjahren nach Ablauf des Jahrs, in dem die Forderung entstanden ist, ein. Das heißt: alle Forderungen aus dem Jahre 2006 oder älter waren zum 01.01.10 mit dem Silvestergongschlag verjährt.


----------



## rectus (20 August 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Habe heute wieder eine neu Mahnung von Wecollect erhalten wieder mit neuen Aktenzeichen ist dan jetzt die 3. Mahnung mit Verschiedenen Aktenzeichen und Forderungsbetrag die haben doch einen Knall bei Wecollect


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



rectus schrieb:


> die haben doch einen Knall bei Wecollect



Die Mahnmüllrobots  laufen nicht immer synchron


----------



## rectus (20 August 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Die Mahnmüllrobots  laufen nicht immer synchron


  Das einzigste das bei den nicht synchron läuft ist das Hirn:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (20 August 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



rectus schrieb:


> Das einzigste das bei den nicht synchron läuft ist das Hirn


das läuft absolut synchron:  abzocken, abzocken, abzocken ....


----------



## stoffel0976 (20 September 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Hallo computerbetrug-Leser,  auch ich bin Opfer der Abzocker geworden.  Allerdings habe ich folgenden Hintergrund aus dem Gedächtnis dazu anzuführen:  Im Jahr 2004 habe ich mich auf einer Flirtkontaktseite angemeldet. Allerdings gab es keinen Kostenhinweis und so schenkte ich meinem frisch angelegten Profil auf der Seite keine weitere Beachtung und ließ es liegen.  1-2 Monate später im Sommer 2004 kamm dann per E-Mail die Forderung: 50-60 EUR sind zu zahlen. Ich habe mit der Hotline des Unternehmens telefoniert und sinngemäß die Aussage bekommen: "Tja, haben Sie wohl das Kleingedruckte nicht gelesen. Ist ein Abo, das sie da abschlossen haben. Sie müssen das zahlen". Kurzum: ich war 2004 auf eine Abofalle reingefallen.  Ich ärgerte mich darüber schwarz, habe dann auch damals 2004 entnervt den Betrag von rund 50 EUR überwiesen und gleichzeitig das Abo mit sofortiger Wirkung gekündigt. Diese Kündigung wurde mir auch in einer E-Mail bestätigt: ----------------------------------------------------------------- "Hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen den Zahlungseingang über die Summe von  xx,xx EUR  Verwendungszweck: xxxxxxxxxx  Das dazugehörige Abonnement wurde bereits gekündigt.  Ihr Saferpayment-Team" ----------------------------------------------------------------- (Ja, ich habe diese Emails allesamt 6 Jahre auf Ablage "privates" digital aufbewahrt....vielleicht manchmal gar nicht so schlecht)  Dies war das einzige mal, dass ich mit Saferpayment zu tun hatte.  Nun zum aktuellen Geschehen:  Eine auf Februar datierte Mahnung von wecollect/saferpayment kam im Mai diesen Jahres bei meiner alten Wohnadresse bei Muttern an, ein zweites ca. Ende August. Aktuell wurde eine E-Mail zugestellt. Zusammen Forderungen im 4-stelligen Bereich. Ich solle zahlen, sonst drohen Sie mir mit dem Gang vor Gericht.  Ein Schreiben, worauf sich nun die Forderung bezieht, eine Rechnung, irgendeinen weiteren Hinweis gibt es nicht. Ich vermute mal, dass sie o.g. Sache aus 2004 einfach mal wieder in ihren Abmahnroboter geworfen haben und es einfach mal versuchen.   Vielleicht werden sie behaupten, ich hätte das Abo zwar gekündigt, aber die exakte Kündigungsfrist würde lt. irgendwelcher AGB erst weitaus später einsetzen und dann müsste ich das ganze wohl bezahlen?  Einen faden Beigeschmack hat das ganze, da ich ja in die Abofalle getappt bin, ich bezahlt habe (Abo anerkannt habe?) und zwar auch gleichzeitig gekündigt (und diese Kündigung bestätigt bekommen) habe. Aber was ist, wenn sie behaupten, dass trotz der Kündigung (und Bestätigung) noch Folgekosten bis zum Einsetzen der Kündigung angefallen seien?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:53:10 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:46:34 ----------

Hallo computerbetrug-Leser,  auch ich bin Opfer der Abzocker geworden.  Allerdings habe ich folgenden Hintergrund aus dem Gedächtnis dazu anzuführen:  Im Jahr 2004 habe ich mich auf einer Flirtkontaktseite angemeldet. Allerdings gab es keinen Kostenhinweis und so schenkte ich meinem frisch angelegten Profil auf der Seite keine weitere Beachtung und ließ es liegen. 1-2 Monate später im Sommer 2004 kam dann per E-Mail die Forderung: 50-60 EUR sind zu zahlen. Ich habe sofort mit der Hotline des Unternehmens telefoniert und sinngemäß die Aussage bekommen: "Tja, da haben Sie wohl das Kleingedruckte nicht gelesen. Das ist ein Abo, das sie da abschlossen haben. Sie müssen nun zahlen."  Kurzum: ich war 2004 auf eine Abofalle reingefallen.  Ich ärgerte mich darüber schwarz, habe dann auch damals 2004 entnervt den Betrag von rund 50 EUR überwiesen und gleichzeitig dieses angebliche Abo mit sofortiger Wirkung gekündigt. Diese Kündigung wurde mir auch in einer E-Mail bestätigt: "Hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen den Zahlungseingang über die Summe von  xx,xx EUR  Verwendungszweck: xxxxxxxxxx  Das dazugehörige Abonnement wurde bereits gekündigt.  Ihr Saferpayment-Team" (Ja, ich habe diese Emails allesamt 6 Jahre auf Ablage digital aufbewahrt....vielleicht manchmal gar nicht so schlecht)   Dies war das einzige mal, dass ich mit Saferpayment zu tun hatte.

Nun zum aktuellen Geschehen:  Eine auf Februar datierte Mahnung von wecollect/saferpayment kam im Mai diesen Jahres bei meiner alten Wohnadresse bei Muttern an, ein zweites ca. Ende August. Aktuell wurde eine E-Mail zugestellt. Zusammen Forderungen im 4-stelligen Bereich. Ich solle zahlen, sonst drohen Sie mir mit dem Gang vor Gericht.  Ein Schreiben, worauf sich nun die Forderung bezieht, eine Rechnung, irgendeinen weiteren Hinweis gibt es nicht. Ich vermute mal, dass sie o.g. Sache aus 2004 einfach mal wieder in ihren Abmahnroboter geworfen haben und es einfach mal versuchen.  Vielleicht werden sie behaupten, ich hätte das Abo zwar gekündigt, aber die exakte Kündigungsfrist würde lt. irgendwelcher AGB erst weitaus später einsetzen und dann müsste ich das ganze wohl bezahlen?  Einen faden Beigeschmack hat das ganze, da ich ja in die Abofalle getappt bin, ich bezahlt habe (Abo anerkannt habe?) und zwar auch gleichzeitig gekündigt (und diese Kündigung bestätigt bekommen) habe. Aber was ist, wenn sie behaupten, dass trotz der Kündigung (und Bestätigung) noch Folgekosten bis zum Einsetzen der Kündigung angefallen seien?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:55:51 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:53:10 ----------

Wieso werden hier Beiträge beim Abschicken komplett umformatiert (Leerzeilen+Absätze entfernt, was nicht gerade Übersicht schafft) und dann noch wenn man sie editiert nicht wirklich editiert, sondern in Kopie daruntergestellt?


----------



## Markus H. (20 September 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

so bei mir hat sich mittlerweile auch wieder was getan.
habe wiedermal ein nettes briefchen von wecollect bekommen wie damals, nur das nun anscheinend die forderung nichtmehr 691,18 betragt sondern nur noch 524,72 euro. auch ein anderes aktenzeichen ist bei diesem schreiben angegeben. auch hier wiedermal eine sehr kurzfristige sache. am 6.9.2010 von denen geschrieben am 10.9.2010 bei mir eingetroffen und bis zum 13.9.2010 soll das geld bei denen sein und wiedermal kurz vor einem wochenende.

habe den standard wiederspruch schrieb von der verbraucherzentrale denen gesendet.

heute kam nun plötzlich eine e-mail von wecollect mit der nochmaligen forderung von 691,18 euro und dem aktenzeichen von dem schreiben was ich im april diesem jahres bekam. wiedermal keine genaueren angaben um was es geht usw.
denen werde ich dann auch mit dem anderen aktenzeichen den standard brief schreiben und dann heist es abwarten.

die wissen ja selbst nimmer was sie einfordern sollen. damlas habe ich auf schriftlicher anfrage hin genauere infos bekommen um was es geht. eine regestrierung von über18.de die damals kostenlos war. die regestrierung liegt aber schon über 6 jahre zurück. nach aussagen meines anwalts ist diese forderung aber haltlos da sie zum einen verjährt ist und zum anderen in den 6 jahren keinerlei forderungen von der firma gestellt wurden.


----------



## rectus (20 September 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Einfach mal bei der zuständigen Behörde für das  Rechtsdienstleistungesetz ,eine Beschwerde über Wecollect einreichen .! Desto mehr das tun desto genauer scheuen die dennen auf die Finger und genau das ist ja nicht im Intresse von den Inhaber von Wecollect der ja auch gleichzeitig Geschäftsführer bei Auxmoney.com ist wo er mit seinem angeblich "guten Ruf" für werben tut!


----------



## stoffel0976 (20 September 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Tja Markus, da haben wir nahezu 1:1 den gleichen Fall. Sogar die Datumangaben stimmen bei mir mit den deinigen überein, auch ich habe 2 Aktenzeichen und 2 Forderungen und auch bei mir liegt die angebliche "Tat", auf die sich die Forderung bezieht, rund 6 Jahre zurück (Jahr 2004).  Nunja, lassen wir uns einfach mal nicht verar*****.


----------



## Markus H. (24 September 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

heute mal eine bedenkliche entwicklung. ich habe heute morgen gegen 10 uhr einen anruf bekommen, bzw. meine mutter. sie meldete sich mit ihrem namen und den teilnehmen am anderen ende fing dan auch schon gleich an sie voll zu texten wegen wecollect und forderungen aus dem ineternet. meine mutter sagte da nur " da müssen sie meinen sohn meinen". (also wusste er schonmal nicht das es sich um mich handelt)
dann legte er mit mir los.
er arbeite in der datenverwaltung darmstadt und sie wollen leuten die it wecollect(saferpayment) probleme haben helfen. das ganze wurde fast schon ins telefon geschriehen, angeblich sein das telefon etwas schlecht darum die lautstärke.
weiter im text.
dann kam er auf wecollect zu sprechen und saferpayment das ich da ja eine gesamtforderung von 900 euro hätte und das ich den vertrag damals nicht gekündigt hätte bei ueber18.de und auch das ich keinen widerspruch eingelegt hätte gegen diese forderungen.
widerspruch habe ich zu beiden aktenzeichen per einschreiben mit rückschein versendet. dabei habe ich auch vorsorglich den vertrag hilfsweise gekündigt.
er meinte das würde nicht so gehen und stimmern. dann kam er mit volgendem vorschlag: ich solle bei saferpayment für drei monate ein anderes product abonieren und dies kündigen damit man diese kündigungsbestätigung auf die 2 anderen sachen umsetzen könne.
ich sagte ihm das mein anwalt mit abgeraten hat irgendetwas neues zu machen nd mjich auch jiergends einloggen solle. ausserdem sei nach 6 jahren diese forderung verjährt.
der anrufer wurde nun unverschämt, er meinte das mein anwalt keine ahnung hätte usw. und ich auch keinen plan hätte von nichts. daruaf wurde ich auch lauter und ich sagte ihm nochmals das ich ihn nicht kenne aber meinen anwalt kenne ich und darum werde ich nichts machen. dabei unterbrach er mich ständig und wollte mir etwas vom pferd erzählen.

dann kam der punkt wo er sich als beamter ausgab der ja für die datenverwaltung darmstadt arbeite und das ich nicht mit ihm in so einem ton reden dürfe und das , das telefonat aufgezeichnet würde. daraufhin sagte ich " das er weder mich noch meine mutter darüber gefragt hätte, ob er das geschprcä aufzeichenen könne, und das es ohne mein einverständnis nicht erlaubt sei".
er meinte nur das ich keine ahnung hätte, er ist beamter und könne das tun und gegenmich verwenden, was er auch tun wird, und er wolle das ganze nun dem gericht weitergen und einen anhörung beantragen und wenn er mich abholen lässt.

dannach konnte man mit dem gar nimmer reden. er meinte nur noch, das er mir nur helfen wolle und ich ihn gleich derat angreife.

den letzten satz hats aber gebracht.
er sagte das ich meiner mutter ein schönes wochenende wünschen solle und das sie mit mir nichts gutes getan habe.

er hat mir seinen namen (vieleicht sein name) und eine telefonnummer gegeben. nach suche im internet fand ich heraus das die nummer zwar in der gegend von darmstadt ist aber auf einen anderen namen läuft. leider konnte ich nicht feststellen ob unter dieser telefonnummer wodurch ich auch die adresse herausfand eine firma oder etwas was eine datenverwaltung erahnen läst dort angesiedelt ist, oder ob es nur eine privat nummer von einem willkührlichen menschen ist.

_[Kommerzielle Verlinkung entfernt.
Seriöse Hilfen gibt es bei der Verbraucherberatung: http://www.vzbv.de/go/fragen/verbraucherberatung/index.html (bh)]_


----------



## stoffel0976 (24 September 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Ich schreibe da gleich mehr dazu, wenn Zeit da ist.   
Nur ruhig Blut...du hast mit einem Abzocker telefoniert.

Vorab: es gibt keine "zentrale Datenverwaltung" mit Beamten  (=Staatsdienern).  :-D  Frag mal den Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragten danach.

Mit Verbraucherdienste hab ich ebenfalls  gesprochen: die sind mir irgendwie unseriös. Die scheinen nur ihre Mitgliedschaft verkaufen zu wollen. 

Die Verbraucherzentralen sind hier der bessere offizielle Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 September 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Das, was der angebliche "Beamte" da erzählt hat, ist natürlich von vorn bis hinten ein einziger Kappes. 
Davon braucht man sich nicht kirre machen lassen, das muss man in keinster Weise ernst nehmen. Eigentlich muss man sich damit auch gar nicht erst solange abgeben. Wenn die was wollen, sollen die schriftlich kommen.

Wenn man eine Fritz-Box hat, kann man solche Anrufe damit blocken.
Telefon Konfiguration - Antispam Wiki


----------



## stoffel0976 (25 September 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

So, nun ist etwas mehr Zeit da.

Also zum Thema "verbraucherdienst.com": 

Die scheinen mir unseriös mit ihrer *.com-Domain. Ich benutze Firefox mit einem Addon namens "web-of-trust", welches User-Bewertungen ausliest und mich beim Besuch von unseriösen Seiten mit einer entsprechenden Meldung warnt. Schau Dir mal die User-Bewertungsseite von diesem verbraucherdienst.com an:

verbraucherdienst.com | WOT Reputation Scorecard | WOT Web of Trust

Ich war allerding auch zuvor auf dem news4press-Googletreffer gelandet und hatte mir die Nummer notiert und da zuvor schon angerufen. Ich bekam eine Dame mittleren Alters an den Hörer, der ich von der Stimme her mal erhöhten Zigarettenkonsum unterstelle. Die brüllte eher wie Tante Erna auf dem Wochenmarkt, als nach seriöser Verbraucherschützerin zu klingen. Auch der Inhalt der Aussagen kam mir unseriös vor. Ihr Grundton war eindeutig: "ohne uns sind Sie schutzlos, machtlos und ohne Wissen. Wenn Sie sich für unsere Mitgliedschaft entscheiden wirds nicht nur billiger als ein Anwalt sondern durch eine Sammelklage auch chancenreicher." Gefolgt von  der Preistabelle, die sie runterratterte wie den Satz "Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie...". Als ich ihre Zuversicht im Kampf vs. Saferpayment weiter hinterfragte, meinte sie, Saferpayment wird niemals gegen die Interessensgemeinschaft klagen, wie sie eine bilden, und wenn doch......(achtung aufgehorcht)...dann hätten sie noch ein As im Ärmel: sie wüssten woher die IP-Adressen stammten, mit denen Saferpayment aktuell versuche User reinzulegen. Sie könnten also den Betrugsversuch schlüssig aufdecken. Die Aussage habe ich zwar nur mündlich am Hörer bekommen, aber immerhin: hier behauptet verbraucherdienst.com für ein möglichws. kommendes Gerichtsverfahren einen verwertbaren Beweis für die Unschuld der inkassoverfolgten Verbraucher vorlegen zu können. Das sollte man sich ruhig mal merken.

Zum Thema "Beamter von einer Datenstelle": Nunja, ich kenne das. Man ist am Hörer überrumpelt, zweifelt zwar einen Moment, aber hält vieles im Affekt für möglich. So eine "Dienststelle" ist natürlich Unsinn. Ein Abzocker versucht Dir ein neuerliches Abo anzudrehen. Mein Vorredner hats richtig gesagt: nur schriftlich mit denen reden und dann nur das rechtlich notwendige. Es gibt keine Verpflichtung bei so einem Fall mit irgendjemandem irgendwas am Hörer zu vereinbaren (auch wenn der Anrufer immer Angst schüren wird. Er wird behaupten, dass dein Auflegen ein weiterer juristischer Schritt deinerseits in der Auseinandersetzung darstellt und nun Konsequenzen folgen). Das ist natürlich Blödsinn.

lg,
stoffel


----------



## webwatcher (25 September 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



stoffel0976 schrieb:


> Wenn Sie sich für unsere Mitgliedschaft entscheiden wirds nicht nur billiger als ein Anwalt sondern durch eine Sammelklage auch chancenreicher."


es gibt keine  Sammelklage in Deutschland >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html



stoffel0976 schrieb:


> hier behauptet verbraucherdienst.com für ein möglichws. kommendes Gerichtsverfahren einen verwertbaren Beweis für die Unschuld der inkassoverfolgten Verbraucher vorlegen zu können


Eine IP beweist  überhaupt nichts, weder in der einen noch in der andern Richtung.

>> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## stoffel0976 (25 September 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Sehr schön, danke für den Link :smile:


----------



## stoffel0976 (27 September 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Hallo Verfolgte,

in der Zwischenzeit kam mal wieder ein neues Mahnschreiben der Inkasso-Stalker :roll: :-D

Was mich aber nun interessieren würde: es wurde mehrfach bereits der Tip erwähnt, selbst aktiv gegen wecollect vorzugehen, um denen ihr Treiben zu erschweren. Unter anderem sei eine Strafanzeige möglich, zum anderen könne man ein Schreiben an die zuständige Zulassungs- und Aufsichtsbehörde des Inkassounternehmens aussetzen.

Meine Frage: hat da jemand einen Rat/Musterschreiben/Know-how, um mir bei so einer Meldung an die zuständigen Behörden weiterzuhelfen?

Grüße,
st.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:13:44 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:12:40 ----------

aussetzen=aufsetzen


----------



## Antiscammer (27 September 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Das geht nicht mit Musterschreiben zu machen. Denn solche Schreiben müssen auf den konkreten Einzelfall bezogen sein.

Man sollte es halt mit eigenen Worten so formulieren, wie man es hinkriegt, und dabei den Sachverhalt genau schildern. Wichtig sind den Juristen dabei die sogenannten "W"-Fragen:

*W*er hat *w*as *w*ann *w*ie *w*o genau behauptet/gesagt/geschrieben/gemacht etc.
Falls Schriftverkehr existiert: diesen in der Anlage in Kopie beifügen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 September 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Beschweren über diesen Inkassobutzen kann man sich hier:

Lizenzerteilende Stelle:
Oberlandesgericht (OLG) Frankfurt
Der Präsident
Zeil 42
60313 Frankfurt am Main
Tel.: 069 1367-01, Fax: 069 1367-2976 
betr.: Collectus - Gesellschaft für Forderungsmanagement und Inkasso mbH Az.: 3712/1-I/3-3624/08

Kopie des Inkassoschreibens sollte dem Beschwerdebrief beigefügt werden.

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis:
Im Falle von Beschwerden gibt das betreffende Gericht alle Daten des Beschwerdeführers mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme an den Inkassobutzen weiter.

Sollte eine Datenweitergabe nicht erfolgen, muss man das betreffende Gericht ausdrücklich und deutlich darauf hinweisen!


----------



## Markus H. (29 September 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

hallo

so gestern 28.9.2010 kamen gleich 2 schreiben bei mir an. datiert sind sie vom 23.9.2010.
das eine schreiben ist nur eine letzte zahlungsaufforderung und das 2. ist ein etwas längerer text. in dem schreiben gehts kurz überflogen um den bezug auf mein widerspruchschreiben vom 11.09.2010

es wird mir darin geschrieben das ich damals deutlich darauf hingewisen wurde über preise und vertragslaufzeitenb usw.
eine belehrung über das widerufsrecht bei fernabsatzverträgen erfolge anscheined durch deutliche bzw. hervorgehobene bestimmungen in den AGB. somit sei mein widerruf des geschlossenen vertragsverhältnis nicht mehr möglich.

dann steht noch was lustiges. ich zitiere wort für wort:

Die monatsgebühren sollten gemäß der vertraglichen Vereinbarung per lastschrift eingezogen werden. Soweit eine Lastschrift nicht ausgeführt werden kann, z.b. wegen einer Kontounterdeckung, einer Rücklast oder weil das Konto nicht mehr exestiert, wird der entsprechende Nutzer bzw. das Konto für weitere Lastschriften vom System gesperrt.

also bei mir wurde noch nie versucht etwas abzubuchen, noch habe ich ein neues konto oder eine unreichende deckung gehabt.

der text ist auch fast so wiedergegeben wie in den AGB von SaferPayment.

Dann steht da noch was von " Mit dem Akzeptieren der AGB wurde ein Probezugang abgeschlossen. Dieser Probezugang musste während der Testphase gekündigt werden, ansonnsten verlängerte sich der Testzugang zu einem kostenpflichtigen Monatsabonement. Auch hierauf wurden Sie deutlich hingewiesen. Die Zugangskosten pro Seit/Monat liegen zwischen 29,95 und 39,95 Euro "

Dann werde ich noch darauf hingewiesen das, das abo noch nicht gekündigt sei und ich zu meiner eigenen Sicherheit den beigefpgten Kündigungsschreiben (von SaferPayment mit Logo) per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an SaferPayment senden soll.

diese Kündigungsschreiben ist folgendermasen aufgebaut:

Hiermit Kündige ich ____________ den von mir am 18.2.2004 geschlossenen Vertrag, für das Internetangebot Ueber18 V2.

Ich entzeihe Ihnen auch hiermit ab dem: _____________ die von mir erteilte Einzugsermächtigung auf mein Konto.

Kontonummer: XXXXXXXXXX, BLZ: XXXXXXXX

Auch sonstige Buchungen, wie offene Beträge,Gebühren etc. gestatte ich NICHT (Fett geschrieben und unterstrichen) den Zahlungsweg der Lastschrift.

Ihre AGB und die Übersicht auf SaferPayment.com, habe ich am ________
zu Kenntnisgenommen und akzeptiere diese (das wurde auch unterstrichen)

Login:  (für die Seite)

Username: XYZ
Passwort: ZXY

Ort/Unterschrift

also wenn ich das denen senden würde, dann würde ich zum einen die AGB akzeptieren und zugleich auch meine bankdaten bestätigen. mit meiner unterschrift würde das ja dann wohl rechstkräftig sein und ich währe in der falle, oder sehe ich das falsch ??

lustig ist auch noch das aktenzeichen:  Aktenzeichen:XXXXXX u.a.


ferner wurde mir auch nochmals von SaferPayment einen Datenauszug mit den daten mit denen ich die bestellung getätigt habe:

meine adresse (komischerweise bei SaferPayment ist meine Strasse ohne nummer angegeben)

dann die auflistung meiner bestellungen:

18.02.2004 00:06 Ueber18 V2   Benutzername und der hinweis das bisher keine kündgigung es gibt

eine übersicht meine bestellten abos kann ich auf deren homepage einsehen.
das einloggen währe dann mit meiner kontonummer und dem benutzernamen.


das das war das mal.

ich ja ja wie bereits erwähnt, 2 verschiedene aktenzeichen und 2 verschiedene geldforderungen aber laut deren liste nur 1 abo.  ???? Hallo KlopfKlopf


nochwas zu dem anrufer der mich vor kurzem angerufen hatte und sich als beamter von der datenverwaltung damstadt ausgab. ich habe die telefonnummer von der er angerufen hatte. es ist eine berliner nummer. bei google fand ich dann nach eingabe der telefon nummer heraus, das diese nummer schon als unseriör eingestuft wurde, und auch ein anderer angerufener einen komentar abgegeben hatte und diese person als inkasso futzie zu erkennen gab. hier mal der link : Details zu 030385414127 aus Berlin | Score Telefonnummer: 9 - 004930385414127 Tellows.de - Rechtsberatung möglich

soviel fürs erste


----------



## Antiscammer (29 September 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Markus H. schrieb:


> es wird mir darin geschrieben das ich damals deutlich darauf hingewisen wurde über preise und vertragslaufzeitenb usw.



Den Beweis werden die im Streitfall nicht beibringen können. Daher kommt es auch nicht zum Streitfall vor Gericht.



Markus H. schrieb:


> eine belehrung über das widerufsrecht bei fernabsatzverträgen erfolge anscheined durch deutliche bzw. hervorgehobene bestimmungen in den AGB. somit sei mein widerruf des geschlossenen vertragsverhältnis nicht mehr möglich.



Kappes. Eine Widerrufsbelehrung müsste in Textform zugestellt worden sein, mindestens per e-Mail. Den Beweis für die Zustellung hätte der Dienstleister zu erbringen. Den wird er hier wohl ebenfalls schuldig bleiben.



Markus H. schrieb:


> Dann steht da noch was von " Mit dem Akzeptieren der AGB wurde ein Probezugang abgeschlossen. Dieser Probezugang musste während der Testphase gekündigt werden, ansonnsten verlängerte sich der Testzugang zu einem kostenpflichtigen Monatsabonement. Auch hierauf wurden Sie deutlich hingewiesen. Die Zugangskosten pro Seit/Monat liegen zwischen 29,95 und 39,95 Euro "



Ebenfalls Kappes. Ein solcher Hinweis darf nicht nur in den AGB stehen, sondern müsste auf der angebotsbildenden Webseite auftauchen. Der "Dienstleister" müsste nachweisen, dass auf so einer angebotsbildenden Webseite eine wirksame Anmeldung des Verbrauchers erfolgt ist.



Markus H. schrieb:


> Dann werde ich noch darauf hingewiesen das, das abo noch nicht gekündigt sei und ich zu meiner eigenen Sicherheit den beigefpgten Kündigungsschreiben (von SaferPayment mit Logo) per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an SaferPayment senden soll.



Auch Kappes. Einen Vertrag, den es nie gegeben hat, braucht man auch nicht kündigen.



Markus H. schrieb:


> diese Kündigungsschreiben ist folgendermasen aufgebaut:
> 
> Hiermit Kündige ich ____________ den von mir am 18.2.2004 geschlossenen Vertrag, für das Internetangebot Ueber18 V2.



Bloß die Finger weg. Das hätten die wohl gern.
Wenn man das unterschreibt, leistet man völlig unnötig ein Vertrags- und Forderungs*anerkenntnis.*



Markus H. schrieb:


> ich ja ja wie bereits erwähnt, 2 verschiedene aktenzeichen und 2 verschiedene geldforderungen aber laut deren liste nur 1 abo.  ???? Hallo KlopfKlopf



Die Buchführung ist bei Abzockern nicht immer unbedingt nachvollziehbar aufgebaut.



Markus H. schrieb:


> nochwas zu dem anrufer der mich vor kurzem angerufen hatte und sich als beamter von der datenverwaltung damstadt ausgab. ich habe die telefonnummer von der er angerufen hatte. es ist eine berliner nummer.



Das kann stimmen, muss aber nicht. Es gibt leider die Möglichkeit, eine gefälschte Rufnummernkennung einzublenden. Geht über Voice-over-IP-Spoofing.


----------



## Markus H. (29 September 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das kann stimmen, muss aber nicht. Es gibt leider die Möglichkeit, eine gefälschte Rufnummernkennung einzublenden. Geht über Voice-over-IP-Spoofing.



nunja, ob das nun sein kann das man so ein Voice-over-IP-Spoofing benutzt hat, weis ich nicht, ich weis lediglich nur, das zu der nummer ein anderer und vieleicht mehrere schon negative erfahrung gesammelt hat und das da ein  " laut aussage des anderen kommentator" ein inkasso betrieb dahinter steckt.

man müsste eben leider erstmals alles prüfen bzw. wenns dann vor gericht gehen sollte, prüfen lassen was da genau alles gelaufen ist.


in einem anderen forum  habe ich auch über saferpayment sachen gelesen, da werden schon geldforderungen von 600 euro erstes schreiben und dann 2100 euro zweites schreiben verlangt. die werden ja immer unverschämter. bin ja jetzt mal gespannt was ich als nächstes bekomme.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 September 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Man könnte sich ja mal bei der Schweizer Lauterkeitskommission beschweren.
Schweizerische Lauterkeitskommission


----------



## Markus H. (29 September 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

so, haben nun die verbraucherzentrale angerufen und denen alles erzählt, die wissen nun bescheid soweit.

auch meinen anwalt habe ich über alles neue informiert, er meinte dazu nur, das ich wegen dem anruf vom 24.9.2010 ich dies der Bundesnetzagentur melden solle und das formblatt bzw. später auch weitre angaben über das telefonat zusenden soll. da ja der anrufer mit ein abo andrehen wollte und sich ja auch als beanter ausgab.

ferner sagte mein anwalt das ich zur polizei gehen solle mit allen unterlagen was ich so zusammengetragen habe und strafanzeige gegen betrugs machen soll.

auf keinenfall solle ich das kündigungs formular was dem schreiben beigefügt ist von saferpayment ausfülle und absenden. denn damit würde ich allem zustimmen was die von mir wollen. und da die firma in den 6 jahren keinerlei mahnbescheide zugesendet haben mit der aufforderung einen offenen betrag auszugleichen, haben die auch nichts in der hand.

so das waren nun hoffentlich für heute die letzten infos.


----------



## Markus H. (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Yipiehey

habe gestern 30.9.2010 endlich mein drittes aktenzeichen von der firma wecollect bekommen mit dem üblichen text und immernoch der kruzen überweisungszeit (24.9.2010 geschrieben bekommen 30.9.2010 geld soll bis 4.10.2010 auf deren konto sein)

aber nun kommt der hammer, die wollen jetzt keine 691 oder 540 euro, nei die wollen sage und schreibe 2.164,68 euro haben.

nun überspannen sie den bogen und sie machen sich nun vollends zum deppen.

werde heute oder morgen strafanzeige machen, hat das schon jemand gemacht ? falls ja, was wollen die genau haben bzw. wissen ?
werde aufjedenfall allen schrift verkehr mit denen mitnehmen und auch meine widerspruch briefe, mehr habe ich ja sowieso nicht, und von safer payment habe ich ja schonmal gar kein direktes schreiben bekommen.

die haben doch den schuss nicht gehört.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Saferpayment sitzt in der Schweiz.

Also könnte man im Prinzip auch gleich die Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Thurgau erstatten:
Kanton Thurgau > Staatsanwaltschaft


----------



## INTERNET (4 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Saferpayment sitzt in der Schweiz.
> 
> Also könnte man im Prinzip auch gleich die Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Thurgau erstatten:
> Kanton Thurgau > Staatsanwaltschaft



_Eine Sammelklage und eine Strafanzeige in der Schweiz
würde die Abzocker nicht stoppen aber die Menge macht's !

INTERNET_


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



INTERNET schrieb:


> _
> würde die Abzocker nicht stoppen aber die Menge macht's !_


Genau, so was erschwert die Arbeit der Behörden ungemein und verbraucht Manpower bis zum Kollaps. Bringen tuts nichts aber der gemeine Anzeigenerstatter nimmt seine Rechte wahr!

Was/wer ist eigentlich Saferpayment? Nur weil ein Handelsregistereintrag in einer Kantonsverwaltung in der Schweiz formal vorhanden ist, sagt das doch nicht viel aus, oder?


Markus H. schrieb:


> firma wecollect


Ein Zahlungsmittelanbieter für einen Merchant. Ich hatte mir neulich ein Navigon Navi gekauft und mit Kreditkarte bezahlt. Die Zahlung wurde auch über WeCollect ausgeführt.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Was/wer ist eigentlich Saferpayment?



Die Klärung dieser Frage ist Aufgabe der Schweizer Behörden, nicht die des deutschen Verbrauchers.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Klärung dieser Frage ist Aufgabe der Schweizer Behörden....


Aber wozu? Welches Problem hat den der deutsche Verbraucher überhaupt? Die Saferpayment AG ist bekannt und auch deren Verwaltungsrat. Welche Seiten werden über Saferpayment überhaupt angeboten? Wer hat sich dort und warum angemeldet? Letzteres sind die Fragen, die man klären müsste, wenn man könnte. Da das aber niemand kann, lohnen sich auch die gepriesenen Strafanzeigen in der Schweiz nicht. Die Gesellschaft ist schneller wieder geschlossen, als sie aufgemacht wurde und wenn nicht über Saferpayment gesteuert wird, dann gibt das eben ein anderer Firmenname her.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Es gibt immer noch die Möglichkeit der Beobachtung der Geldbewegungen. HR-Einträge sind nicht alles.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Beobachtung der Geldbewegungen


Ja, bei Straftaten aber wo ist hier eine?


----------



## Hippo (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Irgendwie habe ich bei dem in Deutschland vorherrschenden Elan der Behörden und der Globalisierung der Abzockbranche das Gefühl daß bei Zweifeln an der Rechtmäßigkeit einer Forderung die im Weitesten mit Abzocke zu tun hat das Ignorieren die erste Wahl ist.
Kommt dann tatsächlich ein echter Mahnbescheid kann man sich ja dann nochmal näher mit der Forderung befassen ...
Ich bitte das jetzt aber nicht als universelle Empfehlung aufzufassen,, es stellt eher eine zynische Betrachtung der Situation dar.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Hippo schrieb:


> ...in Deutschland vorherrschenden Elan der Behörden und der Globalisierung der Abzockbranche ....


Das siehst du falsch! Es gibt in Deutschland keine Behörde, die überhaupt etwas gegen die Abzockbranche unternimmt. Welche sollte denn das überhaupt tun? Gefragt ist der Gesetzgeber, der dem Treiben ein Ende bereiten könnte. Doch der ist ja zumeist mit sich selbst befasst hat die Problematik im erforderlichen Maße nicht erkannt.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Das Thema haben wir unter anderem hier schon öfters durchdiskutiert.

Die Nutzlosabzocke wird in Deutschland nur deswegen nicht strafrechtlich verfolgt, weil die Staatsanwälte hier immer wieder überzogene und lebensfremde Anforderungen an die nachweisenden Tatbestände zum Betrugsvorsatz stellen. Generell kann man die Beobachtung machen, dass man in Deutschland bei Straftaten aus dem Bereich der Wirtschaftskriminalität mit derart dummen Ausreden davonkommt, mit denen man sich bei üblichen Delikten (Eigentum/Kapital) nicht in dieser Form vor einer Anklage so billig retten könnte.

Es reicht schon, mit treuherzigem Augenaufschlag den Vorsatz zu bestreiten.


----------



## Markus H. (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

jetzt mal so ne frage an die AntiStafanzeigen schreiber. was würdet ihr tun ?

gar nichts abwarten und tee trinken oder was ?

wer eine starfanzeige machen will soll dies tun, ob es was bewirkt ist mal dahin gestellt, aber wenn viele es tun wird dann schon irgentjemand mal genauer nachforschen. und wenn dann immer noch nichts passiert oder die eben unter einem neuen namen was versenden und das psiel geht von vorle los, ist es eben so.

aber nur die augen  zu machen und fertig ist da sicherlich auch nicht die lösung aller dinge.

ich für meinen teil tue das was ich für richtig finde, und wenn diese firma schon mit drohungen auf mich zu kommt dann lasse ich mir dieses nicht bieten.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Markus H. schrieb:


> jetzt mal so ne frage an die AntiStafanzeigen schreiber.


Da gibts hier ja wohl nur einen. 





Markus H. schrieb:


> was würdet ihr tun ?


Nichts! Rein gar nichts wie auch die VzHH empfiehlt. Und wer der Meinung ist, dass viele Strafanzeigen irgend etwas bewirken, der kann seine Meinung gern behalten.


----------



## Markus H. (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

da kann ja wohl nichtbich damit gemeint sein, da ich eine straf anzeige gemacht habe.

schön und gut was da bei der verbraucherzentrale hamburg steht, doch für mich icht eine andere verbrauchernzentrale zuständig, da schaue ich ja nicht bei einer anderen rein. ich denke das sieht jeder verbraucherzentrale anderst ist also nicht als einheitliche meinung anzusehen.

man kann es so machen wie die schreiben, dennoch steht da auch nichts das man keine strafanzeige machen soll. der eine nimmt diesen weg der andere einen anderen.

ich habe auf anraten meines anwalts und der verbrauchernzentrale bawü gehandelt.

wie du geschrieben hast, jeder hat seine meinung dazu.

doch wer garnichts tun bewirkt letztendlich noch weniger und solche firmen machen ungehindert weiter wie bisher und machen vieleicht viele unglücklich die vieleicht den drohungen nicht so standhalten können wie vieleicht ein anderer.
und vieleicht irgentwann wenn es einmal tausend oder mehr leute sich bei der polizei melden, und somit auch vieleicht die öffentlichkeit mehr von diversen dingen erfährt, kann vieleicht ein neues gesetzt gemacht werden, der es für solche firmen schwerer macht solche dinge zu tun, oder wenn nur durch die öffentlichkeit mehr leute sich nichtmehr ängstigen lassen die dann kein geld überweisen, ist es schon ein erfolg.

das ist meine meinung dazu.


----------



## stoffel0976 (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Ich denke eher, es geht bei dieser Frage eher um das, was man sich mit einer Anzeige erhofft.

Wer diesen Schritt als Wundermittel ansieht, mit dessen Hilfe der Inkassoterror augenblicklich endet, wird sehr wahrscheinlich enttäuscht werden.

Andererseits lassen einem die Behörden mit ihrer Einstellung keinen anderen Weg. Nur eine Straftat, die auch zur Anzeige gebracht und damit statistisch erfasst wird, ist eine Straftat, die auch wirklich geschehen ist.

Daneben gibt es nur noch das Einschalten der Medien um mit Druck aus der Öffentlichkeit die Arbeit voranzubringen.


----------



## Markus H. (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

das kann sein das man damit nur sagen wollte das man mit einer anzeige vieleicht zuviel erhofft. aber das hätte man dann auch so schreiben können.

theoretisch müsste man dann bei jeder anzeige nur hoffen ob es was bringt, demnach bräuchte man in zukunft keine anzeigen mehr machen, da es ja immer nur ums hoffen geht.

mir geht es bei einer anzeige zum einen darum, das der name wecollect bzw. saferpayment einfach bei der polizei mal aktenkundig wird, denn wenn deutschlandweit viele solcher aktenzeichen wegen denen eingetragen sind werden vieleicht irgentwann welche einmal genauer schauen was da so läuft.

das man sowas natürlich nie loswerden kann ist denke ich den meisten schon bewusst, da selbst wenn es andere menschen sind die firma saferpayment oder wecollect oder die mit drinnen hängen die daten einfach weitergeben/verkaufen weis man ja aus anderen solchen dingen.

aber es ist und war schon immer so (so kenne ich es zumindest) gar nichts tun kann nie eine veränderung hervorbringen.

ich halte euch aufjedenfall am laufenden was sich so alles ergeben hat usw.


----------



## Highrise (8 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Hallo zusammen, mich hats auch erwischt...

naja vielmehr meine Mom..

Ich wohne schon seit etlichen Jahren nicht mehr in meinem Elternhaus, doch gestern erreichte mich ein Anruf von meiner besorgten mom, die mir mitteilte das ein Brief von WeCollect eingegangen sei (keine Hausnummer, nur Name und Adresse wo ich schon ewig nicht mehr gemeldet bin)

Die Forderung beläuft sich auf über 2100€ für Dienste von "saferpayment".
Ich hab vorher noch nie von diesem Verein gehört und werd auch nichts bezahlen... Angeblich soll es eine "Erotikseite" gewesen sein.

Frage: ich habe mich vor Jahren mal bei sowas angemeldet, aber die Mitgliedschaft fristgerecht gekündigt (kostenloser Probeaccount)
Es war nirgends ersichtlich das die weitere Mitgliedschaft Geld kostet.

Insofern bin ich ja raus oder?
mhh naja hab erstmal bei abofallen.info den Widerspruchsgenerator angeworfen und das schreiben fertig gemacht... Aber schön zu lesen das man nicht der einzige Geschädigte ist..


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Diese "Anbieter" haben überhaupt kein Interesse, den Fall vor Gericht zu bringen. Man kann sich getrost zurücklehnen, auf eine unberechtigte Forderung muss man außergerichtlich auch nicht reagieren.

Erst, wenn ein gelber Brief vom Gericht mit dem Mahnbescheid käme (was aber extrem selten ist in diesen Abzockerfällen), dann müsste man reagieren und binnen 14 Tagen widersprechen.
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/mahnbescheid-dichtung-und-wahrheit/

Ansonsten darf man das als Worthülsen und albernes Kasperletheater betrachten.

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## webwatcher (8 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Highrise schrieb:


> mhh naja hab erstmal bei abofallen.info den Widerspruchsgenerator angeworfen und das schreiben fertig gemacht...


Über den Sinn bzw  Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften  mit Nutzlosen
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## stoffel0976 (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

@Highrise: kommt mir bekannt vor. Auch bei mir arbeiten diese Abzocker mit einer veralteten Adresse (auch ich wohnte damals noch zu Hause bei Muttern).

Vor wenigen Tagen kam nun eine Antwort von wecollect auf meinen formalen Widerspruch. Sie begründen die Forderung der Saferpayment AG mit einem "Erotik-Abo" aus dem Jahr 2004. Alles, woran ich mich erinnern konnte, war die Tatsache, dass ich damals auf irgendeiner Seite auf solch eine "Abofalle" reinfiel, eine Rechnung bekam, dazu Drohungen, dann entnervt bezahlte, gleichzeitig alles kündigte und mir der Zahlungseingang inkl. Kündigungsbestätigung per E-Mail zugestellt wurden.

Zum Glück habe ich wie viele alte Dokumente auch dieses Schreiben aufbewahrt. Die Forderung der Saferpayment bezieht sich auf genau die Kundennummer aus dieser Abofalle, deren Kündigungsbestätigung ich seit 6 Jahren hier abgespeichert habe.

Das würde dann wohl ein recht "kurzer Prozess" vor Gericht, zu dem es ja aber bekanntermaßen nie kommen wird.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Wenn man die Kündigungsbestätigung noch hat, dann sollte man speziell in diesem Fall eine Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs bei der Schweizer Staatsanwaltschaft in Thurgau erstatten und Kopien/Ausdruck der Dokumente mit beilegen. Denn gerade diese Fälle scheinen gehäuft aufzutreten, und wenn es viele solcher dokumentierter Fälle gibt, wird sich der "Dienstleister" wohl kaum noch mit einem "Versehen" herausreden können. (In Deutschland vielleicht, nicht aber in der Schweiz - dort kriegen solche Leute schonmal die Ohren mit dem Alphorn durchgeblasen.)

Zuständig ist die Staatsanwaltschaft in Thurgau.
Kanton Thurgau > Staatsanwaltschaft


----------



## Highrise (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



stoffel0976 schrieb:


> @Highrise: kommt mir bekannt vor. Auch bei mir arbeiten diese Abzocker mit einer veralteten Adresse (auch ich wohnte damals noch zu Hause bei Muttern).
> 
> Vor wenigen Tagen kam nun eine Antwort von wecollect auf meinen formalen Widerspruch. Sie begründen die Forderung der Saferpayment AG mit einem "Erotik-Abo" aus dem Jahr 2004. Alles, woran ich mich erinnern konnte, war die Tatsache, dass ich damals auf irgendeiner Seite auf solch eine "Abofalle" reinfiel, eine Rechnung bekam, dazu Drohungen, dann entnervt bezahlte, gleichzeitig alles kündigte und mir der Zahlungseingang inkl. Kündigungsbestätigung per E-Mail zugestellt wurden.
> 
> ...




Jap ist bei mir auch so... hab nochmal recherchiert, und den Login von Wecollect mal ausprobiert, und was ich dann vorfand ist der Horror.

Insgesamt ca 4200€ Forderungen, die alle auf ein Angebliches Abo von Ü18 v2 aus dem Jahr 2007 hinauslaufen.
Registriert auf eine Email Adresse die es nicht gibt. (Wenn ihc eine Testmail zu dem Account schicke, kommt nur "Error, unknown Receiver"
sehr komische Geschichte...
Dazu kommt das die Daten von Straße und Ort "kleingeschrieben" sind.

Was soll ich jetzt machen? Ich hab mittlerweile 4 "kundennummern" bei wecollect... 

Was mich stutzig macht:
- ist die Forderung nicht verjährt?
- Sind Mahnungen per Email Rechtswirksam?
- Wie soll ich zahlen wenn die Mail-Adresse nicht existiert (müsste der Versender nicht eigentlich auch eine Meldung bekommen??)
- Was passiert wenn ich nicht reagiere? dann wird dieses dubiose "abo" ja immer mehr...


----------



## INTERNET (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Diese Abzocker verdienen an der Unwissenheit und vorallem 

an der Angst der Leute !


---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:30:04 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:24:48 ----------




Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Aber wozu? Welches Problem hat den der deutsche Verbraucher überhaupt? Die Saferpayment AG ist bekannt und auch deren Verwaltungsrat. Welche Seiten werden über Saferpayment überhaupt angeboten? Wer hat sich dort und warum angemeldet? Letzteres sind die Fragen, die man klären müsste, wenn man könnte. Da das aber niemand kann, lohnen sich auch die gepriesenen Strafanzeigen in der Schweiz nicht. Die Gesellschaft ist schneller wieder geschlossen, als sie aufgemacht wurde und wenn nicht über Saferpayment gesteuert wird, dann gibt das eben ein anderer Firmenname her.



_Dann wird den Abzockern ganz leicht gemacht ?

Das muss geändert werden,Aber wie?
_


----------



## Goblin (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



> Was soll ich jetzt machen


Die anderen Beiträge lesen. Steht alles schon da. Wer nicht reagiert kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## Markus H. (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

so, ich habe ja wie bereits geschrieben am vergagenen samstag eine strafanzeige gegen versuchten betruges gemacht. gestern (freitag 08.10.2010) musste ich nochmals zum revier da der beauftragte der solche fälle was internet usw. angeht, einige fragen noch gehabt hat.

generell fordert er jeden auf der mit soetwas sich herumärgern muss, eine anzeige zu machen, selbst wenn auch für den einzelnen diese anzeige keinen erfolg erhofft werden kann, aber wenn immer mehr menschen den weg finden und eine anzeige machen, können die beamten zum einen die ganzen infos zusammen sammeln und auch bestimmte vorhenensweisen und auch mehr durck auf den staatsanwalt machen.

die polizei selber kann nichts gegen saferpayment tun da der sitz der firma in der schweiz ist, jedoch der staatsanwalt kann falls er was unternehmen möchte etwas tun.

das problem bei einer anzeige liegt meist darin, das man zwar eine anzeige macht aber selber nicht 100% nachweisenkann, das da nie was gewesen ist, genauso kann die  firma nichts nachweisen, aus diesem grund wird dann meist einen anzeige irgentwann zu den akten gelegt. also man sollte keine wunder erwarten, aber dennoch den weg zu polizei finden.

in eine älteren post von mir berichtetet ich von einem anruf einer person die mir massiv gedroht hat und auch beleidigt. die von mir ermittelte telefon nummer wurde nun von der polizei ebenfalls kontrolliert, dabei kam heraus das es diese nummer nie gab und der anrufen entweder eine software oder ein gerät genutzt habe das selbst erstellte telefon nummern sendet. das sei wohl ein heisses eisen meinte der beamte zu mir da er sich ja auch noch als beamter einer datenverwaltungsbehörde ausgab.
bei der anderen nummer die der anrufer mir selber gab wird es sich höchstwahrscheinlich um eine telefon nummer handeln die einem völlig unschuldigen gehört und überhaupt nichts mit dem ganze zu tun hat.

die firma wecollect und saferpayment wurden ebenfalls von dem polizisten angreufen bzw. angefaxt. bisher kam nur von wecollect ane art reaktion, indem es nur ging, das eben wecollect nur im auftrag von saferpayment eine forderung einzutreiben versucht.
der polizist meinte dazu nur, wenn wecollect eine seriöse inkasso firma währe, würde sie nach der anzahl von beschwerde anrufen / briefen und nun auch die anrufe von polizei usw. den auftrag von saferpayment zurückgeben. darum ist seine vermutung, das wecollect mit saferpayment zusammen arbeitet.

hier im forum wurde auch etwas von dem verbraucherdienst e.v. essen geredet. im internet findet man so einige, zum einen wirbt dieser verbraucherdienst damit, erfolgreich gegen wecollet /saferpayment schon prozesse geführt zu haben usw. wer dort schoneinaml angerufen hat, wurde aber ein einer jahresmitgliedschaft für monatlich 15 euro und einer einmaligen gebühr von 77 euro gelockt. erst wenn dies getan währe würden sie mit irhen anwälten usw. etwas unternehmen. desweiteren fand eine andere person heraus, das die 2 geschäftführerinen des verbraucherdienstes zum einen mit call centern und/oder mit gewinnspielen wie z.b. gewinnqueen / gewinnfee usw. verknüpft sind und auch sogar post adressen in amerika haben. es besteht also durch auch die möglichkeit das dieser verbraucherdienst ebenfalls mit wecollecr und saferpayment zusammen stecken. darum lieber finger weg davon und lieber zu den alt bekannten verbraucherzentralen gehen oder sich bei polizei informieren lassen.

letztendlich bleibt jetzt nur das ganze auszusitzen und keine reaktionen auf weitrer mahnungen mehr zu zeigen und die unterlagen dem anwalt oder der polizei nachreichen.

erst wenn der gelbe mahnbescheid des grichts kommt innerhalb 2 wochen widersprechen.

auch noch eine weitere information gab mir der polizei bemate. wenn man eine unberechtigte abbuchung hat sgaen ja die meisten banken das man max 6 wohen zeit hätte das geld zurück zu holen. diese 6 wochen sind aber nur unter den banken so vereinabrt worden sind aber rechtlich nicht haltbar. man hat aufjedenfall 1 jahr zeit so eine rückbuchung zu machen und die bank muss dies tun. es kann sogar sein es bis zu 2 jahren möglich ist, aber der beamte wollte sich diesbezüglich nicht ganz festlegen.

einen weiteren tip gab der beamte noch, wenn so wie nun bei wecollect/saferpayment die kontodaten im besitz hat, sollte man um mögliche abbuchungen zu vermeiden und um die kursierenden bankdaten auszuhebeln, entweder ein neues konto eröffnen und das late schliessen lassen oder sogar noch die bank zu wechseln. das selbe ist bei telefon nummern, einfach eine neue beantragen somit kann man lästige anrufe entgehen. natürlich muss man dann in zukunft aufpassen wo man wem welche daten gibt.

@ Highrise
mit verlaub, es war nicht sonderlich klug sich mit dem passwort und dem login name sich dort einzuloggen nur um zu erfahren was da sonnst noch ist. wer weis was die nun mit dem login als daten und ip adressen usw. weiter machen.

somit bist du dir also nicht sicher ob diese forderung doch berechtig ist und zweifelst selber an dir. ich drücke dir aber die dauemn das du dich jetzt nicht erst recht in die kacke gesetzt hast.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Markus H. schrieb:


> jedoch der staatsanwalt kann falls er was unternehmen möchte etwas tun.


Deutsche Sta "möchten" generell nicht, so die Erfahrung aus den vergangenen  fünf Jahren.


----------



## Highrise (10 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Markus H. schrieb:


> @ Highrise
> mit verlaub, es war nicht sonderlich klug sich mit dem passwort und dem login name sich dort einzuloggen nur um zu erfahren was da sonnst noch ist. wer weis was die nun mit dem login als daten und ip adressen usw. weiter machen.
> 
> somit bist du dir also nicht sicher ob diese forderung doch berechtig ist und zweifelst selber an dir. ich drücke dir aber die dauemn das du dich jetzt nicht erst recht in die kacke gesetzt hast.




nein, nur durch einloggen in ein Portal, was dem "Schuldner" die Übersicht geben soll, begehe ich noch kein Schuldeingeständnis...
Ich werde wie alle hier verfahren. Nichts tun, und auf Mahnbescheid warten. Wenn der Kommt Widerspruch einlegen. Die können mich mal. Ich hab mich nirgends angemeldet, und die bekommen keinen Cent von mir...


----------



## Markus H. (11 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Highrise schrieb:


> nein, nur durch einloggen in ein Portal, was dem "Schuldner" die Übersicht geben soll, begehe ich noch kein Schuldeingeständnis...
> Ich werde wie alle hier verfahren. Nichts tun, und auf Mahnbescheid warten. Wenn der Kommt Widerspruch einlegen. Die können mich mal. Ich hab mich nirgends angemeldet, und die bekommen keinen Cent von mir...



hmm aber wenn du ja selber weisst das du dich niergends angemeldet hast, warum musst du dann nachschauen was die hinter ihrem login haben ??

ich hätte da lieber dann beim widerspruch eine aufforderung schriftlich verlagt, damit du weiss um was es überhaupt geht. woher willst du nun wissen was diese login bei denen bezeckt hat. vieleicht nutzen sie gerade diesen login als bestätigung für ein abo oder sonnst etwas.

also wie gesagt ich persönlich logge mich doch niergends ein wo ich weis das ich nichts getan habe bzw. kein abo gemacht habe oder mich wo angemeldet habe, vorallem wenn man weis das diese firma  nicht ganz sauber ist und evtl. mit saferpayment zusammenarbeitet.

soll aber jeder machen wie er mag, zumindest die beamten auf meiner polizeiwache haben mir abgeraten und raten auch jedem anderen davon ab so etwas zu machen.


----------



## Onko (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Mir gehen die auch schon eine Zeit auf den Kecks. Gleiche Sache und gleicher Sachverhalt wie bei vielen anderen hier.
Hat denn hier schon jemand einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen? Oder sind die gar noch weiter gegengen?


----------



## stoffel0976 (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Update: habe vor 2-3 Tagen auch die 3. Mahnung erhalten (das zu erwartende >2000 € Teil). Bisher also alles so, wie bei anderen auch.

Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid? Warten wirs einfach ab. 

Dazu mal eine Frage: die Saferpayment-Leute mahnen die ganze Zeit an eine alte Adresse von mir, unter der ich seit Jahren nicht mehr wohne. Auch die Benutzung meiner neuen Adresse in meineem Widerspruchschreiben scheint kein Update der Adressdaten bewirkt zu haben - sie benutzen fleissig weiter die alte Adresse.
Im Kern frage ich mich nun, ob so ein "gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid" (habe bisher noch nie einen erhalten), an meine alte Adresse zugestellt werden kann. Wenn das ganze mit persönlicher Note also als Einschreiben/Rückschein über die Bühne gehen sollte, dann wirds wohl schwierig. Es existiert einfach kein stoffel0976 in der abc-Strasse mehr, der is nunmal vor Jahren bei Muttern ausgezogen und wohnt jetzt in der xyz-Strasse der gleichen Stadt. Aber auch wenn das als ganz normales Einwurfeinschreiben vom Postboten in meinem alten Briefkasten versenkt werden sollte......ich stell mir die Frage: inwiefern ist die Zustellung eines solchen amtlichen Dokuments an eine alte Adresse (zu der ich wenn es nicht Muttern wäre überhaupt keinen Zugriff hätte) legitim? Ich müsste dann ja auf jeden Fall die 14tägige Widerspruchsfrist verpassen.....na toll.

danke für infos...
St.


----------



## Goblin (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Ein Mahnbescheid kostet dem Antragsteller 23 Euro Gerichtsgebühr die er ersteinmal vorstrecken muss damit das Gericht überhaupt tätig wird. Einem Mahnbescheid kann man innerhalb von 14 Tagen,ohne Angabe von Gründen,widersprechen. Nach dem Widerspruch muss der Antragsteller Klagen und Gewinnen,sonst sind die 23 Euro für ihn verloren 

Mahnbescheide sind bei den Nutzlosen extrem selten. Die wollen Geld machen,nicht ausgeben

Also zurücklehnen und das schöne Wetter genießen


----------



## stoffel0976 (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Das beantwortet meine Frage nach der Benutzung meiner alten Adresse in Zusammenhang mit einem Mahnbescheid gegen mich nicht.


----------



## Goblin (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Wenn der Briefträger den Mahnbescheid wieder mit nimmt weil der Name nicht am Breifkasten steht o.ä,gilt er als nicht zugestellt und ist ungültig

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:57:39 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:56:45 ----------

Der Brief geht dan als unzustellbar zurück zum Amtsgericht


----------



## stoffel0976 (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Ja schon klar. Es geht um die Frage, wenn unser Dorfbriefträger so intelligent ist und den trotzdem einwirft, weil er zumindest den übereinstimmenden Nachnamen mit meiner Mutter an deren Briefkasten für ausreichend hält? Quasi davorsteht, auf dem Mahnbescheid liest: Thomas Müller, auf dem Briefkasten: Gertrud Müller und sich denkt: "passt schon..." ? 

Genau das tut er nämlich schon seit geraumer Zeit.
Ich wohne dort nicht mehr!


----------



## Goblin (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

" Annahme verweigert " auf den Umschlag schreiben und ab in den Nächsten Briefkasten oder besser direkt zur Post bringen. Spätestens nach dem dritten mal sollte es die Post gerafft haben


----------



## Onko (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Bist du bei deiner Mutter noch gemeldet?

Wenn nicht, ist es doch nicht dein Problem, wenn der Nutzlosanbieter dem Gericht deine Adresse nicht korrekt gegeben hat. Wäre dann nicht zugegangen.


----------



## stoffel0976 (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Nein, bin seit Jahren dort nicht mehr gemeldet. 

Nur die Tatsachen, dass 
a) meine Mutter den gleichen Nachnamen hat und 
b) der Dorfbriefträger mich früher als dort wohnend im Gedächtnis hat
reichen aus, ihn immer wieder Briefe dort einwerfen zu lassen. Und nur der Tatsache, dass meine Mutter diese regelmäßig an mich weiterleitet, verdanke ich es, überhaupt Kenntnis von mancher Post zu bekommen.

Gut, danke. Also würde ein auf diese (Um-)Wege zugestellter Mahnbescheid als nicht zugestellt gelten. Schön zu wissen.


----------



## Onko (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Das ist ne Einzelmeinung von mir.
Solltest du einen Mahnbescheid an die Adresse deiner Mutter bekommen, würde ich den Gang zum Rechtsanwalt sehr empfehlen. Nicht das du deswegen wegen eines gewissen Halbwissens in die Falle tapst.


----------



## Markus H. (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



stoffel0976 schrieb:


> Nein, bin seit Jahren dort nicht mehr gemeldet.
> 
> Nur die Tatsachen, dass
> a) meine Mutter den gleichen Nachnamen hat und
> ...



ich weis jetzt nich so hundertprozentig wie das gemacht wird oder nun gehandhabt wird bei der post, aber es gibt oder gab doch ein abmelde formular bzw. abmeldebescheinigung was man bei der post abgeben kann, worin dann steht das du unter dieser adresse nicht mehr wohnst. dann wird erst garnicht der breif zum zusteller freigegeben und kommt der stempel sofort drauf " Empfänger verzogen" . aber da es ja sowieso deine mutter ist, wird sie dir ja sicherlich immer bescheid geben wenn ein brief kommt, vorallem wenn ein brief von einer behörde ist. weis ja nicht wie weit weg du wohnst von deiner mutter,kannst ja wenn du in der nähe wohnst der brief holen, dann hast du ja im normalfall immer genug zeit (14 tage) widerspruch einzulegen oder deine mom muss dir den brief zusenden wobei es immer so ne sache ist, der breif kann ja mal wie so oft schon beim versand verloren gehen.

achja übrigends, seit meiner anzeige bei der polizei habe ich keinen brief mehr bekommen bzw. dubiose anrufe oder mails. mal gespannt ob das so bleibt.


----------



## Goblin (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



> oder deine mom muss dir den brief zusenden wobei


 
Der Mahnbescheid ist ungültig weil er keine Ladungsfähige Anschrift enthält. Er ist doch da gar nicht gemeldet. Wozu der Aufwand ? Die haben seine Adresse nicht,ist doch gut so


----------



## Hippo (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Onko schrieb:


> ....Hat denn hier schon jemand einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen? Oder sind die gar noch weiter gegengen?



Wachsen Ananas am Südpol?
Das passiert vorher ... 

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 01:53:26 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 01:44:40 ----------




Onko schrieb:


> ... Nicht das du deswegen wegen eines gewissen Halbwissens in die Falle tapst.



Du onko, ich glaube mehr Wissen zu dem Thema findest Du nirgendwo.
Also nix mit "gewissem Halbwissen"

Ein Mahnbescheid wird mit Postzustellungsurkunde zugestellt.
Wenn der Briefträger aufgrund des Nachnamens alleine zustellt und er woanders gemeldet ist kann er jederzeit auch nach den 14 Tagen Widerspruchsfrist die Einsetzung in den vorherigen Stand verlangen weil er nicht verpflichtet ist alte Adressen alle 8 Tage nach irgendwelchen offiziellen Schreiben zu scannen.



> *
> >>> Zitat <<<
> 
> Mahnantrag mit falscher Anschrift*
> ...


----------



## Teleton (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



> Der Mahnbescheid ist ungültig weil er keine Ladungsfähige Anschrift enthält. Er ist doch da gar nicht gemeldet. Wozu der Aufwand ? Die haben seine Adresse nicht,ist doch gut so



Ein fehlerhaft zugestellter Mahn/Vollstreckungsbescheid ist nicht einfach "ungültig" sondern verursacht erstmal viel Stress. Aus dem Bescheid kann nämlich vollstreckt werden und der Betroffene muss sich dann um eine Einstellung der Zwangsvollstreckung im Eilverfahren bemühen. Zudem müssen Widerspruch/Einspruch innerhalb kurzer Frist nachgeholt werden ggf verbunden mit einem Widereinsetzungsantrag und einer Glaubhaftmachung der Gründe der fehlerhaften Zustellung. Möglicherweise muss noch eine Sicherheitsleistung hinterlegt werden.
Sehr viel Gezappel welches sich durch eine Info an den Briefträger vermeiden läßt. Ansonsten müsste man die Verwandten ordentlich briefen.


----------



## Hippo (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Aktuelle Rückfrage beim Mahngericht Coburg / Rechtspfleger ergab folgendes:

Wenn ein Mahnbescheid an eine falsche Adresse zugestellt wird ist die Zustellung an sich erst einmal rechtsunwirksam da er dem Antragsgegner nicht zugegangen ist.
Nichtsdestotrotz wird, nachdem ja nicht widersprochen wird auf Antrag des Gläubigers ein Vollstreckungsbescheid zugestellt. Dagegen wird ja dann vermutlich auch kein Einspruch eingelegt und die nächste Stufe wäre der Gerichtsvollzieher.
Jetzt kommt Teletons Aussage ins Spiel. Der GV KÖNNTE vollstrecken - auch an der neuen Adresse - wird aber üblicherweise in einem solchen Fall die Angelegenheit an den Antragsteller (Gläubiger) mit dem Vermerk der neuen Anschrift zurückgeben um keine von vornherein strittige Sache noch weiter zu verkomplizieren.
Der Antragsteller muß dann einen neuen Mahnbescheid an die neue Adresse zustellen lassen wogegen der Schuldner sofort Einspruch einlegen kann und die Sache dann vor Gericht geht. Der Einspruch unterbricht die Vollstreckung NICHT (!) - der GV wird aber bei einem Einspruch nicht vollstrecken und das Gericht erst entscheiden lassen.

Hier sind wir dann aber schon wieder bei unseren Erfahrungen aus dem Forum - einen Prozeß scheuen die Abzocker wie der Teufel das Weihwasser und somit wird dieser nach menschlichem Ermessen nicht stattfinden und der Richter nach Aktenlage entscheiden und dem Einspruch stattgeben weil die Abzocker nicht gegen den Einspruch vorgehen werden.


----------



## Markus H. (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Goblin schrieb:


> Der Mahnbescheid ist ungültig weil er keine Ladungsfähige Anschrift enthält. Er ist doch da gar nicht gemeldet. Wozu der Aufwand ? Die haben seine Adresse nicht,ist doch gut so




also lieber jetzt etwas aufwand treiben und dafür in zukunft keinen stress mehr haben.

und bei mahnbescheiden würde ich nicht einfach so lax denken und der meinung sein, da man ja sowieso nicht mehr dort gemeldet ist oder wohnhaft, dann muss man nichts mehr tun.
theoretisch magst du vieleicht im recht sein mit deiner aussage, aber letztendlich hast du dann später vieleicht erst recht grosse probleme bzw. um einiges mehr aufwand als wenn man jetzt die post informiert bzw. die mutter anweisd die briefe nachzusenden oder vorbeizubringen.


----------



## Markus H. (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Hippo schrieb:


> Hier sind wir dann aber schon wieder bei unseren Erfahrungen aus dem Forum - einen Prozeß scheuen die Abzocker wie der Teufel das Weihwasser und somit wird dieser nach menschlichem Ermessen nicht stattfinden und der Richter nach Aktenlage entscheiden und dem Einspruch stattgeben weil die Abzocker nicht gegen den Einspruch vorgehen werden.



auch wenn man durch einige forumsbeiträge die erfahrungen was solche sachen angeht nun kennt, sollte man sich aber nicht einfach drauf verlassen finde ich. es gibt ja das bekannte sprichwort " 1000 mal gings gut, aber 1001 mal war man dran"

ich denke auch das diese abzocker sich auch immer mehr einfallen lassen werden um an unser geld ran zu kommen, ob das nun rechtlich sein wird ist mal dahin gestellt. zumindest könnte man einen unötigen stress vermeiden.
unman erkennt ja auch schon jetzt das die abzocker immer höhere beträge einfordern wollen unberechtigter weise. dan kann es dann doch mal sein das die vor gericht gehen mit vieleicht gefälschten sachen da es sich um höhere beträge geht. wenn es nur um 30 bis 100 euro gehen wird, da wird das gericht und der abzocker sicherlich keinen grossen aufwand betreiben wollen.

letztendlich sollte jeder für sich das tun, was er meint, ich für meinen teil lass es nicht einfach laufen, sondern versuch schon vorweg meinen eigenschutz auszubauen. ist ja wie am pc mit den viren programmen usw. ich denke auch das niemand oder kaum jemand sich nur auf die firewall von windows verlässt.


----------



## stoffel0976 (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Hippo schrieb:


> Aktuelle Rückfrage beim Mahngericht Coburg / Rechtspfleger ergab folgendes:
> 
> [...]Der GV KÖNNTE vollstrecken - auch an der neuen Adresse - [...]



Ja dann hoff ich mal, dass jeder seine alten Adressen regelmäßig auf Posteingang prüft. Ein Hoch auf diese Gesetzeslage! :wall:

Nunja, ich habe meine Mutter nun auf möglws. zu erwartende amtliche Dokumente geschult. Ansonsten würde ich noch eine Info für den Briefträger aufhängen, dass "Thomas Müller" NICHT mehr in diesem Hause wohnhaft ist und dort KEINE Briefe mehr zugestellt werden dürfen.

Wenn der Mahnbescheid dann wegen falscher Adresse (=unzustellbar) zurück geht, ist der Sachverhalt aber anders und ich wäre sehr wohl vor Vollstreckung geschützt,.............richtig?


----------



## Hippo (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Markus - ich habe mit keinem Wort gesagt daß man das laufen lassen soll.
Es ging hier um den doch eher seltenen Fall daß ein Mahnbescheid (im Zusammenhang mit Abofallen eine doch schon fast zu vernachlässigende Größe) an eine falsche Adresse zugestellt wird.

Bei Abzockern wird es nicht zu "größeren" Dingen kommen weil sonst die Zahl der Angstzahler überproportional sinken wird. Drum bleiben die Beträge auch immer im 2-stelligen Bereich. Der Richter aber MUSS entscheiden wenn er einen Einspruch am Tisch hat, der kann da nicht "nichtwollen"

Und daß am PC das Programm "brain 1.0" das zwischen Bildschirm und Stuhllehne installiert sein sollte auch ständig aktualisiert werden sollte versteht sich von selbst, war aber nicht Gegenstand dieser Diskussion um den falsch zugestellten MB


----------



## stoffel0976 (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

edit: hat überhaupt irgendeiner schon in dieser Saferpayment/wecollect-Sache einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen?


----------



## Hippo (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



stoffel0976 schrieb:


> edit: hat überhaupt irgendeiner schon in dieser Saferpayment/wecollect-Sache einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen?



Wachsen schon Ananas am Südpol ?


----------



## Hippo (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



stoffel0976 schrieb:


> ... Nunja, ich habe meine Mutter nun auf möglws. zu erwartende amtliche Dokumente geschult. Ansonsten würde ich noch eine Info für den Briefträger aufhängen, dass "Thomas Müller" NICHT mehr in diesem Hause wohnhaft ist und dort KEINE Briefe mehr zugestellt werden dürfen.



Kann helfen, würde aber an der grundsätzlichen Rechtslage nichts ändern



stoffel0976 schrieb:


> Wenn der Mahnbescheid dann wegen falscher Adresse (=unzustellbar) zurück geht, ist der Sachverhalt aber anders und ich wäre sehr wohl vor Vollstreckung geschützt,.............richtig?



Wenn der Mahnbescheid wegen der falschen Adresse zurückgeht wurde er ja nicht zugestellt. Und ein nicht zugestellter Mahnbescheid ist kein Mahnbescheid.


----------



## technofreak (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



stoffel0976 schrieb:


> edit: hat überhaupt irgendeiner schon in dieser Saferpayment/wecollect-Sache einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen?


Saferpayment  läßt tatsächlich in einigen Fällen  gerichtliche Mahnbescheide verschicken.

( gehören nicht zur  "klassischen" Nutzlosbranche )


----------



## Teleton (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Vorab: Das ganze ist eine theoretische Diskussion darum was passiert wenn ein Mahnbescheid fehlerhaft an einer alten Adresse zugestellt wird. Mit aktuellen Problemen von Leuten die von Saferpayment mit Forderungen überzogen werden hat das nichts zu tun.



Hippo schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt Teletons Aussage ins Spiel. Der GV KÖNNTE vollstrecken - auch an der neuen Adresse - wird aber üblicherweise in einem solchen Fall die Angelegenheit an den Antragsteller (Gläubiger) mit dem Vermerk der neuen Anschrift zurückgeben um keine von vornherein strittige Sache noch weiter zu verkomplizieren.


Unsinn, der Gerichtsvollzieher vollstreckt und prüft nichts mehr. Das ist Aufgabe des Gerichtes. Ausserdem hält er einen formal ordnungsgemäßen Titel in der Hand mit gerichtlichem Zustellungsnachweis (der fehlerhaft ergangen ist)  Dem GV ist auch egal ob es sich verkompliziert. Er haut dann wieder ab wenn er an der alten Adresse den Schuldner nicht findet.


> Der Antragsteller muß dann einen neuen Mahnbescheid an die neue Adresse zustellen lassen wogegen der Schuldner sofort Einspruch einlegen kann und die Sache dann vor Gericht geht.


Warum sollte er. Der Antragssteller hat einen Titel in der Hand, dem man den Mangel nicht ansieht. Er wird also einfach den am neuen Wohnort zuständigen Gerichtsvollzieher mit Vollstreckung beauftragen und der läuft los bis er (vom Gericht) gestoppt wird. Vollstreckungsschutz kann man mit dem Einspruch zusammen beim Gericht beantragen. 


> Der Einspruch unterbricht die Vollstreckung NICHT (!) - der GV wird aber bei einem Einspruch nicht vollstrecken und das Gericht erst entscheiden lassen.


Der GV muss weitervollstrecken, es sei denn das Gericht ordnet Vollstreckungsschutz/Einstellung der Zwangsvollstreckung an.


----------



## Hippo (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Ich habe nur wiedergegeben was der Rechtspfleger gesagt hat.
Daß da Erfahrungswerte mit drin sind sollte klar sein


----------



## Teleton (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Hippo schrieb:


> Ich habe nur wiedergegeben was der Rechtspfleger gesagt hat.
> Daß da Erfahrungswerte mit drin sind sollte klar sein


Woher soll ein Rechtspfleger beim Mahngericht Erfahrungswerte für das Verhalten von Gerichtsvollziehern haben? 
Abgesehen davon, wie soll der GV vom Einspruch erfahren?

Der Gerichtsvollzieher als Vollstreckungsorgan muss gefälligst seinen Job machen solange er einen Auftrag hat und die übrigen Vollstreckungsvoraussetzungen vorliegen. Für eigenmächtige Einstellungen gibt es keine Grundlage, über Vollstrckungsschutz entscheidet das Gericht.


----------



## Hippo (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Teleton schrieb:


> Woher soll ein Rechtspfleger beim Mahngericht Erfahrungswerte für das Verhalten von Gerichtsvollziehern haben?
> Abgesehen davon, wie soll der GV vom Einspruch erfahren?



Das weiß ich auch nicht

_edit: 
Nachtrag: 
zu 1.Möglicherweise aus Schulungen oder internen Anweisungen wie sich die GV in solchen Fällen verhalten sollen o.ä.
zu 2. vom Gläubiger selbst, daß dieser SOFORT Einspruch einlegt und Gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen wird
_


Teleton schrieb:


> Der Gerichtsvollzieher als Vollstreckungsorgan muss gefälligst seinen Job machen solange er einen Auftrag hat und die übrigen Vollstreckungsvoraussetzungen vorliegen. Für eigenmächtige Einstellungen gibt es keine Grundlage, über Vollstrckungsschutz entscheidet das Gericht.



Das geht aber, das weiß ich aus der Zeit als meine Ex immer versucht hat mich über faule Tricks zu pfänden.
Sie wollte Unterhalt, gab mir keine Kontonummer und hat die postalische Annahme gelegentlich verweigert (bzw. war halt nicht anwesend) aber dann mit dem Unterhaltstitel mit der Aussage "Der hat den Unterhalt nicht gezahlt" den GV losgeschickt.
Der GV hat dann irgendwas auf dem Formular angekreuzt und ging wieder.
Ohne gepfändet zu haben, ohne daß es mich Gebühren gekostet hätte und vor allem auch ohne den zurückgekommenen Umschlag mit dem Unterhalt weil ich sagte den brauche ich noch als Beweismittel für die Vollstreckungsgegenklage.
Ich müßte jetzt lügen aber ich glaube der Punkt hieß irgendwas in der Art "daß der Forderung widersprochen wird" da unbegründet. Aber wie gesagt das kommt jetzt aus der Erinnerung. Da müßte ich den GV mal anrufen


----------



## svenfaby (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Hallo auch ich habe in den letzten 4 wochen 5 verschiedene Mahnungen von we collect erhalten , alle mit verschiedenen aktenzeichen , einem verschiedenen Betrag und Herr / Frau sehr komisch das alles ...  x 691,74 , 1x 1500,00 und 2 x 2194,00 euro einfach unfassbar

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:11:53 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:08:17 ----------

was soll ich eurer meinung nach tun , irgendwie denke ich da kommt eh nichts ander seits habe ich schon etwas angst werde aber niemals zahlen da ich mit denen nie was zu tun hatte ... Die Verbraucherzentrale in Essen hatte ich auch am Telefon die haben gleich gesagt anmelden für 15 euro im monat und 77 anmeldung und dann würden sie mir helfen anders nicht , habe mir schon gedacht das nach dem geschwollenen gerede der dame da auch irgendwas stinkt ....


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Lies mal die letzten Seiten hier in dem Thread, dann solltest Du eigentlich alles wissen, was Du wissen musst.

Bisher gilt: 

Wer nicht zahlt und auch nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.

Ab und an (wohl als vereinzelte Versuchsballons...) werden von wecollect auch gerichtliche Mahnbescheide beantragt. Gelber Brief vom Amtsgericht. 
So einem Mahnbescheid, wenn er denn käme, müsste man binnen 14 Tagen widersprechen.
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Damit wäre das erledigt, der Abzocker wäre wieder auf den vorigen Stand zurückgeworfen und könnte wieder nur schriftlich weiter mahnen. Ist wurst und kostet nicht Euer Papier und Porto.

Oder er müsste klagen. Das aber wird schlecht für ihn aussehen, weil er dort den Beweis antreten müsste, dass eine "Dienstleistung" auch tatsächlich bestellt und in Anspruch genommen wurde. 

Selbst, wenn der "Dienstleister" eine Anmeldung beweisen könnte:
Große Teile der Forderungen sind ohnehin verjährt, und bezüglich der nicht verjährten Anteile kann die Verwirkung nach § 242 BGB geltend gemacht werden.

Man kann sich da also getrost zurücklehnen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



svenfaby schrieb:


> verschiedene Mahnungen von we collect erhalten , alle mit verschiedenen aktenzeichen


Hierbei dürfte es sich um verschiedene "Verträge" handeln. So lange nur Mahnungen per eMail kommen, ist es ratsam, diese erst mal nur zur Kenntnis zu nehmen. Reaktion erfordern allenfalls Schreiben per Briefpost. Es ist nämlich gar nicht gesichert, wessen Adresse die überhaupt verarbeiten und was per eMail kommt ist erst einmal nicht unbedingt ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## Teleton (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



svenfaby schrieb:


> Die Verbraucherzentrale in Essen hatte ich auch am Telefon die haben gleich gesagt anmelden für 15 euro im monat und 77 anmeldung und dann würden sie mir helfen anders nicht ...


Das war niemals die echte Verbraucherzentrale, sag mal ganz genau wo Du angerufen hast.


----------



## technofreak (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Ist garantiert  dieser "Verein" am Gänsemarkt  > [noparse]verbraucherdienst.com[/noparse]


----------



## stoffel0976 (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Ich vermute er meint "verbraucherdienst.com"

Leider ist diese zwielichtige Truppe mit ihrer Seite einer der oberen Google-Treffer, wenn man nach einer bestimmten Kombination aus Saferpayment, wecollect, Mahnung oder ähnlichem sucht.

Ich hatte die krächzende Frau mit ihrem "Verbraucherschutz-Abo" auch schon am Hörer.


----------



## Onko (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Da kann ich erstmal beruhigt schlafen.




Antiscammer schrieb:


> Selbst, wenn der "Dienstleister" eine Anmeldung beweisen könnte:
> Große Teile der Forderungen sind ohnehin verjährt, und bezüglich der nicht verjährten Anteile kann die Verwirkung nach § 242 BGB geltend gemacht werden.
> 
> Man kann sich da also getrost zurücklehnen.


 
Was verstehe ich unter Verwirkung nach § 242 BGB?


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Das ist eine rechtlich etwas problematische Zone. Aber man kann argumentieren, dass ein Anspruch, bei dem der Dienstleister jahrelang die Forderung nicht betrieben hat, verwirkt ist. Kann man als eine Art "hilfsweises Fallnetz" betrachten.

Bevor man das aber überhaupt braucht, müsste der Dienstleister erst einmal den Vertragsschluss nachweisen.


----------



## Onko (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Danke^^


----------



## svenfaby (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Danke für die Antworten dann werde ich nicht reagieren und abwarten ... Ja war die verbraucherschutz.com am Gänsemarkt die meinte auch das die auch die forderung gewinnen könnten und ich schnellstens bei denen eintreten sollte , denn nur die haben die mittel um gegen we collect anzukommen .... war schon sehr merkwürdig die dame

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:35:07 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:34:16 ----------

sorry verbraucherdienst.com


----------



## Hippo (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Klingt nach: Den Teufel mit mit dem Beelzebub austreiben ...

Gegen die Abofalle mit dem Abzocker angehen.
Ist´n echt schönes Geschäftsmodell ...


----------



## Goblin (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



> denn nur die haben die mittel um gegen we collect anzukommen


 
Halte dich lieber an die Tips von hier,die sind kostenlos und sinnvoller


----------



## Markus H. (5 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

moin zusammen

habe mal wieder etwas von saferpayment gehört.
gestern bekam ich folgende email:



> Von:Kündigungsbestätigung<[email protected]>
> An:
> 
> 
> ...


nun versuchen sie auf einem anderen weg mich dazu zu bringen das ich mich irgentwo einlogge. es wird wohl von einer kündigung gesprochen, aber nur bei einem angeblichen zusatzangebot, was ich niemals nicht gemacht habe. allein schon das wir mittlerwiele schon november haben und diese angebliches zusatzangebot nur bis 26.10.2010 zeigt mir doch wieder, das die mich nur zum einloggen bewegen wollen.
darum kann ich nur jeden davor warnen sich irgentwo einzuloggen mit irgentwelchen daten, die man von saferpayment oder wecollect oder was weis ich bekommt. auch wenn was drin steht das man die bestehenden abo infos dort nur nachlesen kann.

also achtet mal auf eure mails die ihr bekommt von denen, druckt sie aus sodass ihr was habt und loggt euch nicht ein.

mfg

PS: meine einloggdaten habe ich bewusst nicht mit rein geschrieben und auch die links habe  ich unkenntlich gemacht also nicht wundern.


----------



## Powerstrom (10 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Hallo Ihr lieben,wie ich sehen kann betrifft es ja einige wegen dem Saferpayment.
Auch ich habe ein Schreiben bekommen mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung.Seltsamer Weise ohne Straßennamen.Allerdings mit einem Zugangscode um die Forderung und den Ihre versuchten Schritte einsehen zu können.
Ich hatte aber das Glück das ich telefonisch jemanden erreicht habe.
Hatte diesen Mann erklärt ich keine Ahnung habe und ihn gebeten eine Aufstellung mit den angeblichen Anmeldedaten mir zukommen zu lassen.
Er hatte mir auch zugesagt erstmal nix weiter zu unternehmen-wegen nichtvorhandenem Straßenname und ich Zeit zum klären brauch.
Nach 2 Wochen kam dann ein Schreiben mit den von mir angeforderten Details.
Steht wohl auch meine Bankverbindung drin,meine Personummer und wann ich mich zu welcher Zeit auf einer Sexseite angemeldet haben soll.
Was mich am meisten Wundert:In der Auflistung von denen steht nix das sie versucht haben etwas ab zubuchen und auch nix von Rücklastgebühren.Wie dem auch sei,wir müssen erstmal abwarten.Ich kann euch ja auf den laufenden halten.

Es grüßt Euch Thomas K.


----------



## Siefalco (18 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

hallo mein name ist falco ich habe mir mal so eure mails durgelesen und wollte mal was dazu schreiben. Ich habe heute auch so einen brief bekommen da wo ich angeblich ein abo gemacht haben sollte aber mich am bestesten willen nicht erinnern kann jetzt verlangen sie von mir 1.819,78euro und weiss echt nicht weiter weil auch nie ein anderen brief bekam mit irgendeiner rechnung oder Mahnungen also könnt ihr mir da ein paar tipps gegen oder soll ich vieleicht auch da anrufen ich weiss es nicht also wäre echt cool wenn jemand was sagen kann dazu danke gruss Falco


----------



## Antiscammer (18 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Lies Dir doch erst mal die letzten 5 Seiten hier im Thread durch, danach solltest Du eigentlich alles wissen.

Grundsätzlich:
Wenn Du nix bestellt hast, dann gibt es keinen Vertrag mit dem "Unternehmen". Dann hat das Unternehmen auch keinen Zahlungsanspruch, auch nicht, wenn es 27 Mahnbriefe auf Büttenpapier mit Goldrand und Siegellack schickt. Ist wurstegal.

Du hast bei einer unberechtigten Forderung auch keine Rechtspflicht, an die Gegenpartei Stellung nehmen zu müssen. Macht übrigens auch keinen Sinn, weil die i.d.R. trotzdem frech weiter mahnen. 
Lass sie mahnen, es kostet nicht Dein Porto und Papier. Nach ein paar Drohbriefen schläft das Theater von selbst ein.

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Stories zum Schmunzeln

Und bloß nicht da anrufen. Der typische Verbraucherfehler.
Streitigkeiten mit dubiosen "Unternehmen" klärt man nicht mit schwachsinnigen Telefon-Hotlines. Es gibt keinen Grund, da am Telefon rumgackern zu müssen. Die haben nichts zu melden, und Du musst überhaupt gar nix. Punkt.


----------



## Anfänger09 (20 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Highrise schrieb:


> nein, nur durch einloggen in ein Portal, was dem "Schuldner" die Übersicht geben soll, begehe ich noch kein Schuldeingeständnis...
> Ich werde wie alle hier verfahren. Nichts tun, und auf Mahnbescheid warten. Wenn der Kommt Widerspruch einlegen. Die können mich mal. Ich hab mich nirgends angemeldet, und die bekommen keinen Cent von mir...


 
hallo ,ja genau so ist es mir ergangen habe mich eingeloggt und nicht gesehen daß es geld kostet .Habe dann doch sicherheits halber wieder gleich gekündigt was mir auch bestätigt wurde nur beim 2 login habe ich erst 14 tage später gekündigt,njun bekomme ich nach 5 Jahren mahnschreiben der inkasso wecollect ,sind diese nicht verjährt nach so langer zeit?


----------



## Markus H. (20 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Anfänger09 schrieb:


> hallo ,ja genau so ist es mir ergangen habe mich eingeloggt und nicht gesehen daß es geld kostet .Habe dann doch sicherheits halber wieder gleich gekündigt was mir auch bestätigt wurde nur beim 2 login habe ich erst 14 tage später gekündigt,njun bekomme ich nach 5 Jahren mahnschreiben der inkasso wecollect ,sind diese nicht verjährt nach so langer zeit?


hallo

also was mein anwalt und die polizei zu mir gesagt hat, ist sowas nach 3 jahren verjährt.


----------



## Reducal (20 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Markus H. schrieb:


> ...ist sowas nach 3 jahren verjährt.


Genau und zwar drei Jahre nach Ablauf des Jahres, aus dem die Forderung stammt. Nur, bedarf die Verjährung der s. g. Einrede! Man braucht nur zu rufen "Forderung ist verjährt!" und schon ist es damit Essig!


----------



## Powerstrom (20 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,bin auch mal wieder da.Hatte Euch ja geschrieben das mir die Anmeldedaten zu geschickt worden sind.Bin also nach Hause gekommen,habe das Schreiben geöffnet und festgestellt das meine Personummer eine ganz falsche ist.Hatte allerdings zu diesem Zeitraum einen neuen Perso erhalten,doch der mittlere Zahlenblock mit dem Geburtsdatum ist ja immer der gleiche.Da ich ja bei meinem ersten Anruf bei der Firma erfolg hatte,dachte ich ;rufst wieder an.Doch wie es vielen von Euch ergangen ist( geht keiner ans Telefon)ist es mir auch so ergangen,bzw. mein Telefon zeigte mir an Teilnehmer nicht erreichbar.Habe mir alles notiert was ich so alles gesprochen hatte mit denen und ab wann das telefon bei den tot war,falls doch mal irgendwann was kommen sollte vom Gericht.Für mich ist diese Sache abgeschlossen.Sollte wieder erwarten noch was kommen,schreibe ich es Euch.  Es grüßt Thomas


----------



## Daniel1972 (27 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe Stress mit wecollect und Saferpayment.
Habe nun mittlerweile 4 Aktenzeichen mit jeweils unterchiedlichen Beträgen bei denen. Und sogar mal ein Infoschreiben mit nem 5ten Aktenzeichen welches ich garnicht zuordnen kann.

Das schlimmst finde ich, das Forderungen eingetrieben werden sollen, die ich 2005 bereits an ein anderes Inkassounternehmen bezahlt habe.

Dieses interessiert die wecollect nicht.

Ich lasse alles weitere auf mich zukommen und nehme auch die Tipps von hier mit.


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2010)

Daniel1972 schrieb:


> 4 Aktenzeichen mit jeweils unterchiedlichen Beträgen


Mir ist mal ein Sachverhalt unter gekommen, da waren es 5 Aktenzeichen mit insgesamt etwa 3000 € Forderung. WeCollect konnte überhaupt nicht zuordnen, was nun ihre Forderung war und blieb letztlich eine Antwort schuldig. Neue Mahnungen gab es in der aber in der Folge auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Markus H. (27 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Daniel1972 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auch ich habe Stress mit wecollect und Saferpayment.
> Habe nun mittlerweile 4 Aktenzeichen mit jeweils unterchiedlichen Beträgen bei denen. Und sogar mal ein Infoschreiben mit nem 5ten Aktenzeichen welches ich garnicht zuordnen kann.
> ...



hast du von damlas keine schreiben mehr, wo drin steht das du die forderungen von damals bezahlt hast ?

bist du dir überhaupt sicher das es die selbe forderung ist die du damals an das andere inkasso unternhemen bezahlt hast ?


----------



## Daniel1972 (28 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Markus H. schrieb:


> hast du von damlas keine schreiben mehr, wo drin steht das du die forderungen von damals bezahlt hast ?
> 
> bist du dir überhaupt sicher das es die selbe forderung ist die du damals an das andere inkasso unternhemen bezahlt hast ?



Hab ddie beiden Schreiben und die Kontoauszüge (entsprechend geschwärzt) rausgesucht und in Kopie mitgeschickt.


----------



## Markus H. (28 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Daniel1972 schrieb:


> Hab ddie beiden Schreiben und die Kontoauszüge (entsprechend geschwärzt) rausgesucht und in Kopie mitgeschickt.



dann sollten die ja keine handhabe haben sofern es sich um die selbe sachen handeln sollte.

die haben sicherlich nur noch deine daten im system und versuchen nun einem nach dem anderen abzuledern. würde mir keine sorgen machen. lass es einfach laufen und sammel die ganzen schreiben.

logge dich niergends ein bei den seiten die, dir aufgeführt werden mit den beiligenden login daten.
warte einfach ob ein gelber mahnbescheid vom gericht zu gesendet wird (wahrscheinlich nicht) und widerspreche den mahnbescheid innerhalb 14 tage.

falls die auf anderen wegen dich zum zahlen bewegen wollen (tefefon/email usw.) notiere dir das alles und falls du eine telefonnummer im display siehst schreibe sie auf, wird vieleicht zwar nur eine phantom nummer sein, aber das alles kannst du sammeln und falls du einmal eine anzeige machen möchtest bei der polizei abgeben. so habe ich es gatan, und seither habe ich keinerlei schreiben oder tefonanrufe bekommen von wecollect.


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Markus H. schrieb:


> ... falls du eine telefonnummer im display siehst schreibe sie auf ... und falls du einmal eine anzeige machen möchtest bei der polizei abgeben.



Selbst auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich zum xten Mal wiederhole - was soll das immer mit dieser "Anzeige", warum setzt du hier z. B. da einem fremden so einen unsinnigen Floh ins Ohr? Das ganze Geplänkel um die offene Forderungssache hat nichts mit eine Straftat zu tun, deren Aufgabe es wäre, von den Strafverfolgungsbehörden geklärt zu werden! Die wären ohnehin nicht dazu in der Lage und wozu sollte man sie da überhaupt erst bemühen?
Die Sachen aufheben ist nicht unschädlich. Nur, sollte die Sammlung allenfalls einer zivilen Konfrontation dienen und nicht einem substanzlosen Unterfangen, dass behördliche Kräfte bindet und bei dem von vornherein keinerlei Aussicht auf irgend einen Erfolg besteht.


----------



## Markus H. (28 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Reducal schrieb:


> Selbst auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich zum xten Mal wiederhole - was soll das immer mit dieser "Anzeige", warum setzt du hier z. B. da einem fremden so einen unsinnigen Floh ins Ohr? Das ganze Geplänkel um die offene Forderungssache hat nichts mit eine Straftat zu tun, deren Aufgabe es wäre, von den Strafverfolgungsbehörden geklärt zu werden! Die wären ohnehin nicht dazu in der Lage und wozu sollte man sie da überhaupt erst bemühen?
> Die Sachen aufheben ist nicht unschädlich. Nur, sollte die Sammlung allenfalls einer zivilen Konfrontation dienen und nicht einem substanzlosen Unterfangen, dass behördliche Kräfte bindet und bei dem von vornherein keinerlei Aussicht auf irgend einen Erfolg besteht.



zum einen habe ich geschrieben " FALLS " er eine anzeige machen möchte
und zum  anderen hat der polizeibeamte als ich meine anzeige gemacht habe gesagt, das die wo durch solche abzocker belästigt werden oder auch bedroht usw. eine anzeige machen sollte damit irgentwann einmal etwas unternommen werden kann.

in seinem fall geht es ja auch noch darum das er ja bereits was gezahlt hatte vor zig jahren und die wiederum eine fordung stellen, dies kann durchaus eine strafbare handlung sein. ausserdem wer weis schon im vorraus was die noch anstellen werden was einer strafbaren handlung nahekommen könnte.

ich wurde z.b. bedroht und beleidigt am telefon und das lasse ich nicht einfach auf mir sitzen.

ich habe nur meine erfahrungen geschildert und habe auch nie zu ihm gesagt das er eine anzeige machen solle oder ?!

das kann jeder für sich selber entscheiden, dazu muss aber nicht jemand wie du darauf herumreiten und alles schlecht machen.
nur weil eine anzeige vieleicht am anfang jetzt nichts bringt aber in zukunft vieleicht einmal. wer weis das schon. und ich kann nur sagen das ich seither keinerlei breife / anrufe oder mails mehr bekommen habe und das ich so einiges über gewisse firmen die da mit drin hängen durch die polizei weil sie nachforschungen betrieben haben mitgeteilt wurde.

also bitte dreh mir meine worte nicht im mund herum und markiere nicht nur die stellen im text die du willst, man sollte dann schon den ganzen text dazu lesen können um sich selber ein bild vom ganze machen zu können.

wenn niemand etwas unternehmen würde, würde sich auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Devilfrank (29 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Es ist jedoch nicht Aufgabe der Polizei in einer Zivilsache zu ermitteln.
Es gibt nur einen Weg hier Bewegung reinzubringen: Die Politik muss andere Rahmenbedingungen schaffen. Also schnapp Dir Deinen Abgeordneten er soll gefälligst mal was tun für sein Geld. Beispiele gibt es genug wie es gehen könnte.


----------



## KommiMan (24 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ...will damit sagen, auch wenn MommiMan das sicher nicht ernst meinte: ich kann diesen Schmarrn oft gar nimmer lesen, wie die Strafverfolger mit gemeinem Unsinn belästigt werden.
> :dagegen:KK
> 
> Übrigens stehe ich für die modifizierte Wiedereinführung des mit der Strafrechtsreform 1975 abgeschafften § 360 StGB, wegen "Grober Unfug". :dafuer:




Hallo Herr Hinz,
also was muß ich denn da lesen. Ich nenne mich doch "KommiMan" und nicht "MommiMan". Bin doch kein Muttersöhnchen, nur der Sohn meiner Mutter.
:sun:
Im übrigen wollte ich nur Bescheid ("Bescheid") geben das sich die, ja die von der Wellcollect nicht mehr bei mir gemeldet haben, das Amtsgericht auch nicht. Dieses auch ohne große Diskussion und liebevollen Schriftwechsel und ebenso überflüssigen lieblosen Gedanken an die Nutzlosbranche. 

Dafür aber vor einiger Zeit ein Redakteur, der sich sehr interessiert zeigte für den Geschäftsführer der Wellcollect, welcher diese Funktion auch bei einer anderen Firma bekleidet, die sich gerade in seinem Focus befand.

Im Übrigen bin ich schon der Meinung das die in Deutschland tätigen Inkassounternehmen, Rechtsanwälte usw. sich ohne handfeste Beweise hier gegen uns (fiktive Schuldner) in dieser Weise (wie bei mir gleich per Postzustellurkunde) betätigenden Damen und Herren nach § 263 StGB Abs.3 S.2 strafbar machen. 

Der Erfolg einer Anzeige bliebe somit abzuwarten.

Also allen einen fleißigen "Abzog-Man" morgen und einen guten Rutsch ins von mir ernannte Jahr der Abzocker 2011

schon wieder:tannenbaum: blos weg hier :doggy:


----------



## Philip123 (30 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Hallo zusammen, erstmal bin ich froh das ich dieses Forum gefunden habe, habe auch so meine Probleme mit Saferpayment und Wecollect.
Also ich habe dort schonmal ein Abo abgeschlossen aber das ist locker 3 Jahre oder länger her, weil ich da noch zuhause gewohnt habe, in letzter Zeit habe ich immer wieder Briefe von Saferpayment sowie Wecollect mit Zahlungsaufforderungen bekommen, ca 4-5 Aktenzeichen mit verschiedenen Forderungen, gesamt ca 3500€. Leider habe ich dieses Saferpayment-Kündigungschreiben unterschrieben und auch gefaxt jetzt habe ich gelesen das das wohl nicht gut von mir war. Möchte jetzt gern wissen wie ich mich verhalten soll, da mir das zum erstenmal passiert und vorallem ich da gar nicht  mehr drangedacht hatte und jetzt schicken die mir plötzlich lauter solche Mahnungen seit ca 3 Monaten, also seit Sep.
Könnt ihr mir viell sagen wie ich mich verhalten soll? Benötige ich einen Anwalt und ist ein solcher sehr teuer?
Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Goblin (30 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Du kannst Dir selber helfen indem Du die anderen Beiträge liest. Es wurde alles schon duzende Male durchgekaut


> Könnt ihr mir viell sagen wie ich mich verhalten soll


Das darf Dir hier nimand sagen da es unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre


----------



## Hippo (30 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Was Goblin sagt ist soweit richtig, ein bißchen Eigeninitiative schadet nicht.
Aber eine Information kannst Du noch geben.
Wann genau sollst Du eine Leistung in Anspruch genommen haben. Der genaue Termin ist wichtig


----------



## Goblin (30 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



> aber das ist locker 3 Jahre oder länger her


Das dürfte wohl verjährt sein :gruebel:


----------



## Hippo (30 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Trau schau wem ...
... bevor ich dazu was sage will ichs sicher wissen !

Was Zeitangaben angeht habe ich schon Pferde k***** sehen und das direkt vor der Apotheke ...


----------



## KommiMan (30 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Philip123 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, erstmal bin ich froh das ich dieses Forum gefunden habe, habe auch so meine Probleme mit Saferpayment und Wecollect.
> Also ich habe dort schonmal ein Abo abgeschlossen aber das ist locker 3 Jahre oder länger her, weil ich da noch zuhause gewohnt habe, in letzter Zeit habe ich immer wieder Briefe von Saferpayment sowie Wecollect mit Zahlungsaufforderungen bekommen, ca 4-5 Aktenzeichen mit verschiedenen Forderungen, gesamt ca 3500€. Leider habe ich dieses Saferpayment-Kündigungschreiben unterschrieben und auch gefaxt jetzt habe ich gelesen das das wohl nicht gut von mir war. Möchte jetzt gern wissen wie ich mich verhalten soll, da mir das zum erstenmal passiert und vorallem ich da gar nicht  mehr drangedacht hatte und jetzt schicken die mir plötzlich lauter solche Mahnungen seit ca 3 Monaten, also seit Sep.
> Könnt ihr mir viell sagen wie ich mich verhalten soll? Benötige ich einen Anwalt und ist ein solcher sehr teuer?
> Danke für Eure Antworten.


Da ich die genauen Umstände nicht kenne und, wie schon des öfteren gesagt, nicht beraten darf (bin auch kein Jurist)nur meine Meinung: Pack den ganzen Kram zusammen, von damals und aktuelles und nehme zumindest eine Erstberatung beim Anwalt in Anspruch. Evtl. sprich mit Deiner hoffentlich vorhandenen Rechtsschutzversicherung (bei minderj. die der Eltern? evtl. Problem da Du nicht mehr zu Hause wohnst, wobei es ja um die Sachen von damals geht und in diesem Zusammenhang die heutigen Sachen zu diesen in Beziehung stehen). Meistens gewähren die Versicherungen diese kostenlos um Prozesse zu vermeiden. Also offensiv für Dich selbst ist immer besser als abwarten. Unterlasse den Schriftvehrkehr vor jeder weiteren Wertung durch einen Juristen. Sie müssen nachweisen-und das können Sie nicht und Deine Kündigung hätte vorsorglich erfolgen sollen um weitere Kosten zu vermeiden unter der Betonung diese verträge nicht abgeschlossen zu haben , also ohne Schuldeingeständniss. Ist Deine Wäsche aber Blütenrein hätte ein langer Atem und etwas Humor gereicht. Soweit Du alles ablehnst und auch auf eine gerichtliche Zustellung (gelber Umschlag mit Zustellurkunde eines Gerichts) der Schuldung wiedersprichst haben die Einreicher der ger. Maßnahme keine Chance sprich nach Erhalt Deiner Ablehnung vom Gericht haben Sie 6 Monate Zeit ein Verfahren beim für Dich zuständigen Amtsgericht einzuleiten, da frag ich Dich wie wenn Sie keine Beweise haben und somit die Gefahr eines Gegenprozesses eingehen (s.mein letzter Beitrag).

Also Kopf hoch und in Zukunft etwas vorsichtiger


----------



## Hippo (30 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

@KommiMan
Immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden.
Warte doch erstmal bis die Antwort kommt von wann die angebliche Forderung datiert. Großer Aktionismus schadet jetzt nur.
Forderungen aus 2007 verjähren jetzt zum Jahreswechsel wenn die Verjährung nicht durch einen Mahnbescheid unterbrochen wurde. Wenn es nämlich so ist kann sich Philip ganz entspannt zurücklehnen und wecollect mahnpupsen lassen soviel sie wollen.

Hier ist nochmal ein interessanter Link vom Anfang des Threads >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/311432-post12.html


----------



## Markus H. (30 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

ich würde zur sicherheit öftersmal auf dein konto schauen, nicht das die irgendetwas abbuchen.
ich gehe mal davon aus das auch in deinem schreiben deine konto verbindung angegeben wurde, und du nun eine schriftliche kündigung mit deren forumlar auch wahrscheinlich unterschrieben zurück gefaxt/gesendet hast, könnten die evtl. deine unterschrift als bestätigung für eine einzugsermächtigung misbrauchen.
muss nicht, aber kontrolle ist besser.

aber wie die vorredner geschrieben haben, erstmal herausfinden wie lange es her ist diese forderung von anno dazumal, und wenns länger her ist einfach warten bis vom gericht ein gelber brief kommt, den du innerhalb 2 wochen widersprechen musst.


----------



## Goblin (30 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



> könnten die evtl. deine unterschrift als bestätigung für eine einzugsermächtigung misbrauchen


Na und ? 
Unberechtigte Lastschriften kann man innerhalb von 13 Monaten zurück geben 
Widerruf von Lastschriften - die "6-Wochen-Mär"


----------



## Niclas (30 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Markus H. schrieb:


> könnten die evtl. deine unterschrift als bestätigung für eine einzugsermächtigung misbrauchen.


das wäre Urkundenfälschung und das riskieren die  nicht wegen ein paar Euronen


----------



## Daniel1972 (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Nach langem warten ist nun der Mahnbescheid im Verfahren Saferpayment AG und Wecollect mit heuteigem Tage bei mir eingegangen.

Der Widerspruch ist auch schon raus.

Naja, selbst bei dem Mahnbescheid ist der Betrag nicht nachvollziebar, da die Saferpayment AG den gleich noch mal um 29,95 Euro erhöht hat.

Und den Herren der Saferpayment soll eins gesagt sein, 

1. der Urkundenfälschung lasse ich mich nicht bezichtigen, weil sie Kündigungen aus 2005 verschlampt haben!

2. Wenn ich einen Dienstleistungvertrag der Cupido Enternainment AG und dessen AGB's zustimme und die Cupido Entertainment der eigentliche Dienstleister war, kann die Saferpayment AG sich nicht auf ihre AGB's berufen und sich als aktuellen Gläubiger hinstellen.
Wann ist denn hier ein Geschäftübergang von der Cupido Entertainment AG auf die Saferpayment AG erfolgt?
Die Cupido Entertainment AG ist seit 3.2010 im Insolvenzverfahren.

3. Die Sayferpayment AG auf wenn sie ein Tochteruternehmen der SOFTIDENT AG sein soll, erst aus ihr enstanden.

4. Die Wecollect schein auch mal wieder mehrer Firmensitze zu haben.
Nach dem die Inkassoschreiben aus Düsseldorf kamen, hat sie woll nun wieder ihren Sitz in Hilden.

Das mal wieder zu dem Thema Saferpayment/Wecollect und wie ihr merkt, die Spassen diesmal nicht mit den Mahnbescheiden


----------



## Niclas (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Daniel1972 schrieb:


> Nach langem warten ist nun der Mahnbescheid im Verfahren Saferpayment AG und Wecollect mit heuteigem Tage bei mir eingegangen.


Von welchem Gericht  denn? 


> Das mal wieder zu dem Thema Saferpayment/Wecollect und wie ihr merkt, die Spassen diesmal nicht mit den Mahnbescheiden


*Nach* dem Widerspruch beginnt der Spass, dann kommt die Stunde der Wahrheit.


----------



## Daniel1972 (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Niclas schrieb:


> Von welchem Gericht  denn?
> 
> vom Amtsgereicht Wedding/Berlin Zentrales Mahngericht
> 
> *Nach* dem Widerspruch beginnt der Spass, dann kommt die Stunde der Wahrheit.



ich auch


----------



## stoffel0976 (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Gut. Damit ist meine Frage von vor 2 Monaten (ob irgendjemand schonmal einen amtlichen Mahnbescheid von denen erhalten hat) beantwortet.

Wie sieht es mit der nächsten Etappe aus? 
-> Ist irgendjemand schon von denen nach seinem Widerspruch vor Gericht gezogen worden? 
Feedback?

st.


----------



## Worti (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Ich sage erstmal tag,wir haben auch seit november 2010 mit denen Ärger,vetrag "angeblich "seit 2007,und die haben auch kurz nach dem angeblichen vetrag bei meiner Freundin eine lastschrift durchgeführt.Aktenzeichen 3 verschiedene und ähnlich,so stehts geschrieben.
2009 haben sie auch versucht abzubuchen.Wie verhält sich das nun,weil es wurde 2007 halt übersehen das Die abgebucht haben.Die haben uns jetzt eine Frist bis zum 31.01-2011 gegeben.
Gefordert werden einmal Gesamt 464,51 € als letzte Zahlungaufforderung mit androhung Gerichtlicher Schritte.

und einmal : 133,44€ 
Sollten wir auch bis zum

  29.09.2010 

keinen Zahlungseingang auf  unserem Konto verzeichnen können, werden wir die Forderung gerichtlich geltend  machen. Ausschlaggebend hierbei ist der Zahlungseingang auf unserem Konto.  
Das gleiche(also gleiche aktenzeichen und betrag 133,44) kam auch heute per email als letzte zahlungsaufforderung wieder mit androhung gerichtlicher schritte.

Alles sehr merkürdig,was tun -nichts? Vorallem wegen dem 2007 abgebuchten Betrag und wie kommen die an eine Lastschrifterlaubniss und buchen einfach ab?
Freundliche Grüße
Worti


----------



## Goblin (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*



> Alles sehr merkürdig,was tun -nichts?


Doch,die anderen Beiträge lesen


> und wie kommen die an eine Lastschrifterlaubniss und buchen einfach ab


Unberechtigte Lastschriften kann man innerhalb von 13 Monaten zurück geben 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rruf-von-lastschriften-die-6-wochen-maer.html


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Worti schrieb:


> Vorallem wegen dem 2007 abgebuchten Betrag und wie kommen die an eine Lastschrifterlaubniss und buchen einfach ab?


Die einziehende Bank prüft sowas im Regelfall gar nicht, sondern verlässt sich darauf, dass ihr Kunde eine Genehmigung hat. Die Abbuchung wird dann quasi auf Zuruf vorgenommen.

Daneben begründet die Tatsache, dass es schon mal geklappt hat sicherlich kein Vertragsverhältnis.


----------



## Hippo (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Goblin schrieb:


> .... Unberechtigte Lastschriften kann man innerhalb von 13 Monaten zurück geben
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rruf-von-lastschriften-die-6-wochen-maer.html



Öhm ...
2007 ist geringfügig über die 13 Monate raus...


----------



## Niclas (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Hippo schrieb:


> Öhm ...
> 2007 ist geringfügig über die 13 Monate raus...


und auch "geringfügig" vor der Einführung der SEPA Regelung. 
Für frühere Lastschriften  gilt u.U eine  wesentlich längere Frist.


----------



## Worti (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Das das geld weg ist kann man ja nu nicht ändern,ist auch egal,eigenes pech-aber ist es eine Vertragsannerkenntnis?


----------



## Niclas (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Worti schrieb:


> Das das geld weg ist kann man ja nu nicht ändern,


Nicht unbedingt 


Worti schrieb:


> aber ist es eine Vertragsannerkenntnis?





haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Daneben begründet die Tatsache, dass es schon mal geklappt hat sicherlich kein Vertragsverhältnis.


----------



## Hippo (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Niclas schrieb:


> ...Für frühere Lastschriften  gilt u.U eine  wesentlich längere Frist.



Wo Du recht hast hast Du recht ...
Nur habe ich für das "u.U." eben nix gefunden wo "u.U." eben genau gilt.
Deswegen hatte ich es nicht erwähnt.


----------



## Niclas (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Entscheidungen in Zivilsachen


> LM H. 4/2001 § 662 BGB Nr. 50
> Schwintowski, Hans-Peter, Zeitlich unbegrenzte Widerspruchsmöglichkeit gegenüber Lastschriften im Einzugsermächtigungsverfahren


Streitpunkt   ist ab wann SEPA gilt

mehr auch dazu hier >> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Bankenmärchen_über_die_6-Wochenfrist


----------



## Hippo (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Niclas schrieb:


> Entscheidungen in Zivilsachen
> 
> Streitpunkt   ist ab wann SEPA gilt
> 
> mehr auch dazu hier >> Bankenmärchen über die 6-Wochenfrist - Antispam Wiki



Im Antispam ists nach meinem Verständnis auch mehr "u.U." und auch nicht klar


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Niclas schrieb:


> und auch "geringfügig" vor der Einführung der SEPA Regelung.
> Für frühere Lastschriften  gilt u.U eine  wesentlich längere Frist.


Da sind wir dann bei einer Verjährungsfrist von 3 Jahren. Forderungen aus 2007 sind dann nach dem 31.12.2010 verjährt.

Unabhängig von der Frage, welche Fristen nun bei Abbuchungen von einem Bankkonto unter welchen Umständen anlaufen, kann man ja auch den Abbucher in Anspruch nehmen. Das Geld ist ja nicht einfach weg und irgendwer ist ja bereichert.


----------



## Worti (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Ich habe gestern mit einer Dame von einem Verbraucherdienst in Essen telefoniert,die wußte ohne  das ich ihr was gesagt wann und mit wieviel euros das bei uns angefangen hatte,und meinte das klagen seitens Gericht kommen werden.wir währen in der beweispflicht und Die hätten alle daten von uns ip,Konto usw.Und wir sollten uns auf keinen Fall bei der Seite einlogen.
Sie könnte uns helfen wenn wir mitglied im Verein werden gegen 'Aufnahmegebühr und Monatsbeitrag.Oder halt nen Anwalt aufsuchen.Und das keiner der die Klage verloren hätte das hier schreiben würde?
Ich hoffe ich darf den namen nennen,das ist der verbraucherdienst eV in essen.Ist das Seriös?
Alternativ würde ich gleich mal zur Verbraucherzentrale.de bei uns im ort gehen,die haben Bundesweit Filialen.Langsam regen die Verbrecher mich auf,würd am liebsten da runter fahren und mal ein paar schreibtische zertrümmern.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Worti schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mit einer Dame von einem Verbraucherdienst in Essen telefoniert,die wußte ohne  das ich ihr was gesagt wann und mit wieviel euros das bei uns angefangen hatte,und meinte das klagen seitens Gericht kommen werden.wir währen in der beweispflicht und Die hätten alle daten von uns ip,Konto usw.Und wir sollten uns auf keinen Fall bei der Seite einlogen.
> Sie könnte uns helfen wenn wir mitglied im Verein werden gegen 'Aufnahmegebühr und Monatsbeitrag.Oder halt nen Anwalt aufsuchen.Und das keiner der die Klage verloren hätte das hier schreiben würde?
> Ich hoffe ich darf den namen nennen,das ist der verbraucherdienst eV in essen.Ist das Seriös?


Das hört sich nach innovativer Mitgliederwerbung an. Grundsätzlich liegt die Beweislast erst mal bei dem, der das Vertragsverhältnis behauptet.


----------



## technofreak (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Worti schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mit einer Dame von einem Verbraucherdienst in Essen telefoniert,


Dieser "Verbraucherdienst" hat absolut nichts mit den Verbraucherzentralen zu tun
und ist einschlägig bekannt. 
 Es handelt sich um ein rein kommerzielles Unternehmen 

mein Rat: Finger weg von diesem Laden!


----------



## Worti (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Wie sieht das denn mit der verbraucherzentrale.de aus?Die gibts ja in ganz deutschland.
Was mich halt so ein bischen skeptisch macht das meine freundin sich damals den betrag nicht zurückgeholt hat und das die frau aus essen genau bescheid wußte


----------



## technofreak (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Worti schrieb:


> und das die frau aus essen genau bescheid wußte


Warum sollte sie nicht? Das ist Wissen, das es gratis im WWW gibt

Die Behauptung es würde geklagt werden, ist pure Angstmache und  glatt gelogen


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Worti schrieb:


> Was mich halt so ein bischen skeptisch macht das meine freundin sich damals den betrag nicht zurückgeholt hat und das die frau aus essen genau bescheid wußte


Wenn Dir ein Taschendieb schon mal erfolgreich in die Tasche gegriffen hat, begründet das aber kein Recht darauf, dass öfters zu tun: Wenn damals kein Vertragsverhältnis bestand, ist das jetzt auch nicht der Fall und es lässt sich auch keine Einwilligung oder ähnliches daraus konstruieren.

Portal der Verbraucherzentralen in Deutschland - Übersicht oder vzbv - Die Stimme der Verbraucher ist auf jeden Fall die kompetentere Anlaufstelle für Beratung.


----------



## manthom (9 März 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Zitat:
Zitat von *manthom*
_Habe heute auch eine Mail erhalten:_

_die Firma SaferPayment AG 01 hat uns mit der Beitreibung der offenen Forderungen aus der Geschäftsbeziehung zu Ihnen beauftragt._
_Wir fordern Sie daher auf, den Gesamtbetrag einschließlich Gebühren in Höhe von_

_138,52_

_bis zum_

_23.10.2009_

_zu zahlen. Sollten wir bis zu der gesetzten Frist keinen Zahlungseingang verzeichnen können, werden wir unserer Auftraggeberin raten, das gerichtliche Verfahren gegen Sie einzuleiten._

_Für Rückfragen können Sie uns unter der unten angegebenen Telefonnummer erreichen._

_Mit freundlichen Grüßen_

_wecollect GmbH_

_Ganz ehrlich, habe keine Mahnug bisher erhalten und gar keine Ahnung woraus sich der Betrag geau ergibt. _
_Ich werde morgen zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige erstatten bzw. nachfragen was man machen kann._

_Hat sonstwer noch ne Idee was man machen kann dagegen?_

Habe im Januar 2011 2 neue Mails mit Foderungen erhalten, einmal über 102,58 € und einmal über 153,40€, soll zahlen bis bis zum 30.01.2011. Habe nicht gezahlt, dann kam Ende Februar 2011 die beiden gleichen Mails mit den Beträgen und Aufforderug bis zum 10.03.2011 zu zahlen, ansonsten gerichtlich geltend zu machen...
Was merkwürdig mir erscheint, dass in der Anrede Sehr geehrte(r) Frau/Herr ........ steht!!!
Merkwürdig ist auch, dass die sich jetzt wieder melden und gleich 2 Forderungen haben und sich seit Oktober 2009 nicht mehr gemeldet haben....

Was tun?


----------



## Captain Picard (9 März 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*



manthom schrieb:


> Was tun?


Dasselbe wie bisher 


manthom schrieb:


> Habe nicht gezahlt,


Gegen Emailbelästigung hilft ein Spamfilter


----------



## manthom (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Wieder eine Mahnung erhalten.....


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Solange das nicht auftaucht >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

reichen  Spamfilter und  grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne als "Problemlösung" 

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen MB  zu bekommen ist geringer  als den  Jackpot zu gewinnen
Ein Kreuz und ein Gang zur Post würden ausreichen den negativen Jackpot zu "neutralisieren"


----------



## manthom (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Ein Kreuz und ein Gang zur Post würden ausreichen den negativen Jackpot zu "neutralisieren" 

?????


----------



## Hippo (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Einem ECHTEN Mahnbescheid kannst Du widersprechen.
Und zwar mit genau nur einem Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle!
Und nachdem dieser dann wieder per Einschreiben ans Gericht zurück muß - der Gang zum Postamt


----------



## stoffel0976 (14 Mai 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Joah, hier werden sie auch wieder aktiv. Nach 3-4 Monaten Ruhe jetzt 3 Schreiben innerhalb von 5 Tagen. 

Gerichtliches war aber - wie zuvor - nix dabei. War nur der ganz normale Mahn-Spam in Form von Emails. :roll:


----------



## Goblin (14 Mai 2011)

*AW: Saferpayment*



> Nach 3-4 Monaten Ruhe jetzt 3 Schreiben innerhalb von 5 Tagen


 
Überleg doch mal ! Kein Seriöser Vorderungssteller würde so ein Affentheater veranstalten,sondern klagen. Man ist sich wohl selber darüber im Klaren dass man vor Gericht keine Chance hat


----------



## steffenmuc (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo , also ich habe jetzt auch mit der Firma Wecollect zu tun , welche im Auftrage der Saferpayment handeln , insgesamt habe ich 4Briefe bekommen mit unterschiedlichen Forderungen alles aus dem Jahre  , angefangen bei 577,19€ dann 431,39€ weiter gehts mit 103,66€ und zum Schluss mit 2163,05€ , diese Briefe sind alle mit Zahlungsaufforderung tituliert . über den mit 577,19€ habe ich jetzt sogar schon Einen Terminvorschlag des Aussendienstes bekommen seitens der Firma Wecollect . Alle anderen Briefe sind bisher ohne Solche Vorschläge angekommen , die Forderung mit 577,19€ ist aus dem Jahre *2005* die mit 2163,05€ aus dem Jahre *2007* der Rest aus dem Jahre 2010 , also die Forderungen aus 2005 und 2007 müssten doch verjährt sein meines Wissens oder liege ich da Falsch ??


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Juli 2011)

Natürlich sind Forderungen aus 2007 und früher inzwischen verjährt. Es kommt auch kein Inkasso-Außendienst wegen längst verjährter Forderungen. Droh- und Mahnbriefe sind bei so etwas üblich, weil das in Deutschland nun mal nicht verboten ist und deswegen auch fleißig gemacht wird - es könnte sich ja ein Dummer finden, der zahlt. Aber dass die wegen verjährter Forderungen, auf die sie gar keinen Anspruch haben, wirklich bundesweit einen Außendienst herumschicken, ist wenig glaubhaft. Das ist nur albernes Drohtheater.

Inkassobüros haben auch keine Sonderrechte. Das sind keine Behörden, die haben nichts mit Gerichtsvollziehern o.ä. zu tun. Selbst, wenn so ein Kasper tatsächlich vor der Tür steht, braucht man ihn nicht reinzulassen. Sollte er schon den Fuß in der Tür haben, haut man eben die Tür zu, dann ist es halt sehr bedauerlich für den Fuß. Man kann ihnen auch Hausverbot erteilen und die Polizei rufen. Aber da wird sowieso niemand aufkreuzen. Die können sich ihre "Terminvorschläge" sonstwo hinstecken.


----------



## Bandit01 (23 Juli 2011)

Hallo
Bin neu hier und habe auch seit einiger Zeit schon mit Saferpayment und wecollect zu tun.
Haben mir 2 Forderungen geschickt, 1058,96 € und 1113,51 €
Habe bisher nicht reagiert da ich mir keiner schuld bewust war irgentwas aboniert zu haben.
Ausserdem habe ich darüber schon viel gelesen und gehe ganz klar von einer Abzockmasche aus.
Heute haben die mir ein Brief geschickt mit einem Termin das ein Aussendienstler vorbeikommen will. Termin 02.08.2011 zwischen 09:00 ud 12:30 Uhr.
So langsam denke ich drüber nach anzeige bei der polizei zu stellen, den das klingt für mich schon nach nötigung! Ich bezweifel zwar das jemand vorbeikommt, aber fals doch wird er sein Blaues wunder erleben.
Was mir ebenfals seltsam vorkommt ist das auf den Briefen immer nur
Sehr geehrt(r) Herr/Frau xxxxxxxxx
steht
Naja ich werde berichten ob jemand da war und wenn ja was das für ein Typ ist.


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2011)

Das ist keine Nötigung! WeCollect setzt teils Forderungen um, die auf abenteuerliche Weise entstanden sind. Wie und was, das wäre durch ein ziviles Gericht zu klären, nicht durch die Polizei oder StA. Jeder kann jedem eine Forderung stellen und jeder kann auch ankündigen, dass er einen Außendienstmitarbeiter vorbei schickt. Wenn letzteres so sein sollte, einfach nicht rein lassen, es sei denn es ist der Gerichtsvollzieher mit Beschluss.


----------



## Hippo (23 Juli 2011)

Das wäre das erste mal daß ein "Außendienst" vorbeikäme ...


----------



## Bandit01 (23 Juli 2011)

Also ich habe ja schon seit 2007 mit denen zu tun, und ich habe mich mal auf der seite mit den zugangsdaten die sie mir mit geschickt haben eingelockt, demnach soll ich mich am 28.01.2007 auf einer (Schweinchenseite) angemeldet haben, und danach ging es monatlich weiter mit 29,95 €
Bin mehrfach angemahnt worden und breits im Oktober 2009 eine Letze Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen, so eine kam übrigens Letzte Woche noch mal.
_Ich denke doch wenn es wirklich eine Berechtigte Forderung wäre, dan hätten sie schon längst ein Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren eingeleitet und ich hätte bereits einen Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht bekommen. Habe ich aber nicht!_
Ich habe mich auch auf keiner (schweinchenseite) angemeldet.
Naja ich warte mal ab ob sich jemand Persönlich vorstellen will, und berichte dan. Habe dummerweise auch ausgerechnet zu dem Zeitpunkt Urlaub. Sonst hätte er eh keine chance.


----------



## Hippo (23 Juli 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verjährung_(Deutschland)


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juli 2011)

Richtig. Zum einen sind Forderungen aus 2007 seit dem 01.01.2011 um 00:00 verjährt.
Zwar könnte der Klabautermann theoretisch trotzdem einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragen, das ist in Deutschland nicht verboten (im Ausland wäre es wohl teilweise bereits Prozessbetrug). Aber das machen die nicht, weil der Betroffene ja nur dem Mahnbescheid widersprechen müsste. Danach kann auch nicht der Gerichtsvollzieher kommen, dieser Weg wäre dann verbaut.

Der Klabautermann könnte dann entweder weitere Mahnbriefe schicken (na und? - Papier ist geduldig, und an der Haustür steht die grüne Tonne...), oder er könnte Klage vor Gericht einreichen. Dann geht der Betroffene zum Anwalt, der schreibt eine Klageerwiderung, dass der Betroffene vom Recht auf Verjährungseinrede Gebrauch macht und des weiteren das Vorliegen eines wirksamen Vertrags bestreitet.

Dagegen hätte der Klabautermann nicht die leiseste Chance, und er müsste dann auch noch die gesamten  Rechtskosten bezahlen, auch die Anwaltskosten des Betroffenen. Daher macht der Klabautermann das auch gar nicht.

Zum anderen müsste der sich den Vorhalt gefallen lassen, warum er nicht seinerseits auf eine Nichtzahlung hin den angeblich eingerichteten Nutzungsaccount für die wie auch immer geartete Dienstleistung einfach gesperrt hat. In dem Fall wären ihm nämlich keine angeblichen "Kosten" von über 1000 Euro entstanden, und so ist es bei seriösen Dienstleistern auch üblich. Spätestens nach 3 Monaten Nichtzahlung, i.d.R. schon viel früher, wird der Account gesperrt. Dann entstehen höchstens Zahlungsausfälle für 1-2 Monatsbeiträge, aber nicht gleich für mehrere Jahre.

Unter dieser Argumentationskette kann man als Betroffener dann auch noch mit der Verwirkung des Anspruchs nach § 242 BGB argumentieren, wenn der Klabautermann auf die Idee kommen sollte, die Beiträge für die noch nicht verjährten Jahre 2008-2011 einzufordern, weil ja das angebliche "Abo" noch nicht gekündigt worden sei. Aber auch das ist hypothetisch, denn vorher wird er schon nicht beweiskräftig gegen das Bestreiten glaubhaft machen können, dass es der Betroffene und niemand anders war, der sich auf seiner Schweineseite angemeldet hat.

Diese Forderungen sind also von vorn bis hinten rechtlich ohne jede Substanz und sollten von daher am besten auch mit totalem Schweigen bestraft werden. Wir wissen auch, dass alle diejenigen, die nicht zahlen und auch nicht reagieren, ihr Geld behalten können. Es macht auch keinen Sinn, mit unseriösen Forderungsstellern eine Brieffreundschaft anzufangen. Es wird sowieso weiter gemahnt. Ebenso gut kann man einer Parkuhr das Märchen vom Rotkäppchen vorlesen.


----------



## Bandit01 (2 August 2011)

So liebe Freunde!
Heute war/ ist ja nu der Besagte Tag an dem ich Besuch bekommen sollte, und was soll ich sagen!!!
Nix, Nüscht, Niente, Nader, keiner war gekommen, und ich hatte mich doch sooooo drauf gefreut.
Dabei hatte ich doch extra n Kuchen gebacken! Hi
Na aber mal im Ernst, daran sieht man doch eindeutig das die ganze sache nur eine Abzockmasche ist, und die ist sehr dreißst, das ganze mit dem Aussendienst ist nur eine Weitere drohkulisse um jemanden einzuschüchtern.
Also haltet durch und lasst euch nicht einschüchtern von den Verbrechern.
Sollte sich noch etwas tun, werde ich bericht erstatten!


----------



## Hippo (2 August 2011)

Die hätten doch was zu tun wenn die jedem sein persönliches Kindermädchen vorbeischicken würden ...


----------



## Antiscammer (2 August 2011)

Selbst im völlig unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass da jemand käme, dann bräuchte man den auch nicht in die Wohnung zu lassen. Inkassobüros haben keine Sonderrechte, es sind keine Behörden, daher haben sie auch nichts in der Wohnung zu suchen. Sollten sie frech werden, kriegen sie Hausverbot und Strafanzeige. Aber wie schon gesagt: kein Abzocker lässt ein Inkassobüro bundesweit bei den Betroffenen herumfahren. Allein das wäre schon viel zu aufwändig und zu teuer.


----------



## steffenmuc (2 Oktober 2011)

Hachja , das Spielchen der Firma geht weiter , Nachdem beim Ersten Aussentermin niemand erschienen ist , was auch zu erwarten war , kam Anfang der Woche ein neuer Brief der Firma Wecollect über die 2163,05€ und auch da wurd mir ein Aussendienst angekündigt für Samstag 01.10.2011 , und Bums was soll ich sagen auch zu diesem Termin ist kein Aussendienstler erschienen , Nunja schauen wir mal was noch kommt


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Oktober 2011)

Dabei wäre man ja mal ganz gespannt, wie diese Aussendienstler denn so aussehen.

Vielleicht etwa so.
http://megapizza.de/


----------



## Bandit01 (5 November 2011)

Ja Freunde, es geht mal weiter!
Grade wieder ein Nettes Schreiben von Wecollect bekommen!
Neuer Außentermin für den 14.11.2011 zwischen 9:00 und 12:30 Uhr.
Also diesmal mache ich aber kein Kuchen, bei Letzten mal ist der mir vertrocknet weil keine gekommen ist!
Na mal im ernst, ich bin gespannt wie lange dieses Spielchen noch weiter geht?
Hab übrigens mal ne Mail dort hin geschrieben, und mehrfach Versucht dort anzurufen, leider ohne erfolg! Es geht keiner dran, und die Mail ist auch nicht beantwortet worden.
Daran sieht man schon we seriös das ganze ist.


----------



## Hippo (5 November 2011)

Bandit01 schrieb:


> ...Hab übrigens mal ne Mail dort hin geschrieben, und mehrfach Versucht dort anzurufen, leider ohne erfolg! Es geht keiner dran, und die Mail ist auch nicht beantwortet worden...



Das machst Du solange bis Du eine falsche Formulierung drin hast - und den Inhalt von Telefonaten kannst Du sowieso nicht beweisen...
Was das angeht bist Du nicht lernfähig, oder?

Soll ich eine Brieffreundschaft mit Abzockern beginnen?


----------



## Bandit01 (5 November 2011)

Was hat das mit Lernfähigkeit zu tun?
Ich habe halt nur mal versucht ob man überhaupt jemand von denen erreicht!
Da dieses aber nicht der fall ist, werde ich es auch nicht mehr versuchen.
Aber ich kann ja wohl erwarten dan man mir konkret auskunft erteilt woher dieser Betrag kommen soll!
Aber du kannst sicher sein, solange kein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, werde ich auch nix unternehmen, und Zahlen schon garnicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 November 2011)

Ich rate grundsätzlich immer davon ab, solche Streitigkeiten mit Abzockern am Telefon klären zu wollen. Selbst dann, wenn unter der angegebenen Telefonnummer jemand erreichbar ist.

1) Wie von meinem Vorredner schon gesagt wurde: was da besprochen wurde, kann hinterher kein Mensch mehr beweisen.

2) Die Gegenseite ist ausgekocht und rechtlich geschult und redet Dich mit Drohungen und unzutreffenden Behauptungen zu rechtlichen Tatbeständen, die Du als Rechtslaie am Telefon gar nicht prüfen kannst, platt. Das Ergebnis solcher Telefonate ist entweder, dass man nur noch mehr verunsichert und eingeschüchtert wird, oder dass man gar nichts erreicht und in pampiger Weise abgewürgt wird. Das, was man eigentlich vorhatte, nämlich: zu bewirken, dass die alberne Forderung sachgerecht geprüft und womöglich zurückgezogen wird, erreicht man mit diesen unsinnigen Telefonaten regelmäßig nicht.

3) Womöglich ruft man auf einer kostenpflichtigen Auskunftsnummer an und zahlt dann auch noch Geld über die Telefonrechnung an den Abzocker.

Daher die überall gültige Faustregel: niemals Telefongeschwätz mit Abzockern oder ihren Anwälten oder Inkassobüros. Das ist rausgeworfene Zeit/Geld und unnötiger weiterer Ärger.

Wenn man mit denen schon kommunizieren will (was man bei einer unberechtigten Forderung überhaupt erst gar nicht tun muss!), dann macht man das ausschließlich schriftlich und mit beweisbarer Zustellform, d.h. per Einschreiben mit Rückschein, falls Fax vorhanden zusätzlich vorab faxen mit Sendeprotokoll. So wie es auch jeder Anwalt macht. Alles andere verrät sofort den unerfahrenen, blutigen Rechtslaien, der sich von Drohungen und albernem Geschwätz gern über den Tisch ziehen lässt.


----------



## hannspree08 (14 November 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde...

Ich werde von wecollect auch schon set fast nu 2jahren belästigt. Habe schon ca 17 schreiben....Und nu drohen sie mir auch das ein außendienst mitarbeiter kommt.

Mein Anliegen an euch, die sache weswegen sie mich belästigen ist aus dem jahre 25.01.2004 wo ich mich angeblich auf dupiosen Sex seiten angemeldet hät.

Sie haben sogar meine Bankdaten.

Sie wollen das ich 1700€ zahle, und 2 Verträge kundigen soll?!?! Wo ich mich damals angemeldet habe sollte, was GUT möglich sein kann, aber ich echt nimmer weiß...

Bitte um eure HILFe.....

Mfg Matziiiii


----------



## Hippo (14 November 2011)

2004 ist verjährt und auf den angedrohten Besuch eines Außendienstmitarbeiters warten wir hier seit Jahren ...
Überleg mal - die wenn zu jedem einen Außendienstler schicken wollten ...
... wegen verjährten Forderungen?
Das ist das hilflose Mahnpupsen mit anderen Mitteln. Wenn an der Forderung auch nur das Mindeste rechtmäßig wäre stünde schon lange der Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Tür.
Tut er das? Nein? Dann solltest Du wissen was los ist.


----------



## Antiscammer (14 November 2011)

Fakt ist und bleibt: Du hast Dich da nicht angemeldet, also hast Du mit dem Forderungssteller nichts zu tun, keinen Vertrag. Der hat Dich genausoviel zu interessieren wie der Bauer Xin Tsang Yu, dem grade sein Reissack umgefallen ist.
Außerdem ist die Forderung sowieso verjährt, selbst wenn der Anspruch jemals bestanden hätte (was hier noch nicht einmal der Fall ist).

Es gibt keinen Grund zur Panik, und auch keinen Grund, auf diese alberne Forderung überhaupt reagieren zu müssen.

Hat man sich nicht angemeldet, besteht kein Vertrag.
Wenn es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch keine irgendwie geartete Grundlage für eine Zahlungsforderung. Auch keinen sonst irgendwie gearteten Rechtsanspruch, auch keine Erklärungspflicht, auch keine "negative Beweispflicht".
In der "Beweispflicht" wäre vielmehr der Forderungssteller. Der müsste aktiv nachweisen, *dass* eine Anmeldung erfolgt ist. Unmöglich, wenn tatsächlich nie erfolgt.
Sollte ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch sich auf der betr. Internetseite angemeldet haben, dann obliegt es allein dem "Unternehmen", den "Schuldigen" auszumachen und zu belangen. Derjenige, der daraufhin mit einer unberechtigten Forderung konfrontiert wird, hat gegenüber dem Klabauterunternehmen keinerlei Rechtspflichten und muss auch nicht  Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten oder ähnlichen Mumpitz tun.
Es ist dabei völlig unerheblich, ob der Mainzelmann, irgendein Mister X, der "Unternehmer" selbst oder sonstwer einen dort angemeldet hat. Wenn das Klabauterunternehmen nicht durch technisch mögliche Maßnahmen sicherstellt, dass sich nicht ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch anmelden kann, dann hat es die daraus angeblich oder tatsächlich entstehenden wirtschaftlichen Verluste selbst zu vertreten.
Es gibt auch keine Rechtspflicht, dass man sich in dieser Sache überhaupt an die Gegenpartei äußern müsste - außer beim allerextremst seltenen Mahnbescheid. Sollte wider Erwarten so ein gelber Brief vom Amtsgericht kommen, dann widerspricht man binnen 14 Tagen auf dem beigefügten Formular und schickt das ans Gericht zurück - und basta aus. Danach kann kein Gerichtsvollzieher kommen.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren? - Nöö. Muss man nicht.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält, der kann sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa..." etc.) wird nicht wahrgemacht. - Es gäbe ja auch gar keine Rechtsgrundlage dafür.

Zum Umgang mit unberechtigten Forderungen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/39767-libereco-rechnung-5.html#post272948
http://www.antispam.de/wiki/Unrechtmäßige_Forderungen

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/redi...im-internet/inkassofirmen-und-ihre-drohungen/

Inkassobüros oder Rechtsanwälte haben in Deutschland keine Sonderrechte. Es handelt sich um ganz normale "Dienstleister", die im Auftrag ihrer "Mandanten" schriftlich eine "Rechtsmeinung" gegenüber Dir vorbringen dürfen. Diese "Rechtsmeinung" besagt, dass die ehrenwerte Mandantschaft angeblich von Dir Geld zu bekommen habe.

Ob nun diese Rechtsmeinung stimmt, das entscheidet nicht das Inkassobüro, auch nicht der Rechtsanwalt, sondern das kann nur von einem Gericht entschieden werden. Solange sie nur mit albernen Briefen mahnen, kann es Dir wurst sein. Papier ist sehr geduldig.
Wenn Du nicht reagierst, dann kann das Inkassobüro entweder endlos weiter schriftlich mahnen (das ist nach deutschem Recht leider möglich), oder es kann den Fall an den Mandanten zurückverweisen. Das "Unternehmen" bzw. dessen Rechtsanwalt müsste Dich dann verklagen. In diesen Saferpayment-Fällen haben wir davon aber noch nie gehört, außerdem wäre das absolut chancenlos für die Abzocker. Die verlieren und haben alle Kosten zu tragen, auch Deine Anwaltskosten. Daher lassen die das bleiben.
Prozesse von Abzockern gegen Opfer sind daher auch so selten wie Kokospalmen auf Island.


----------



## hannspree08 (14 November 2011)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten,

aber was wäre wenn......Wenn ich mich da mal angemeldet habe, und die accounts nicht gekündigt habe... Leute ich weiß echt nicht mehr ob oder ob nicht, iss schon zu lange her...

Und die kommen 2010 mit solchen briefchen, ohne vorwarnung ohne sonstwas, habe auch seit 2004 schon 5 verschieden email konten.Weiß nicht ob die sich damals auf den email konten gemeldet haben.

Mfg


----------



## Hippo (14 November 2011)

Was wäre wenn ...
Meine Oma hat immer gesagt "Wenn der Hund net gsch... hätt´dann hätt´ er den Hasen gekriegt"
Die letzten 10 Jahre war nix mit "was wäre wenn ..."
Da war nur "Nicht zahlen = Geld behalten" sonst nix


----------



## Antiscammer (14 November 2011)

Maßgeblich ist nur, dass Du Dich an keine Anmeldung erinnern kannst. Das Gegenteil müsste der "Dienstleister" Dir beweisen. Das ist aber nach so einer langen Zeit absolut chancenlos.


----------



## hannspree08 (24 November 2011)

Hallo an alle....

Also gestern war der Termin gewesen, wo ein Vertreter von dene kommen sollte. Und was kam LUFT.......

Aber 2 Briefchen mit forderungen, waren im Kasten...

Kann mann nichts machen das, dass langsam aufhört...Geht jetzt schon fast 1,1/2 jahre..........

Gruß Matze


----------



## Antiscammer (24 November 2011)

Theoretisch könntest Du negative Feststellungsklage einreichen.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Negative_Feststellungsklage
Praktisch ist das allerdings in diesem Fall schwierig, angesichts der dubiosen Firmenverhältnisse.

Ansonsten kannst Du weiter rumjammern, aber das nutzt niemandem etwas.

Oder Du kannst das Mahnpapier zum Grillanzünden oder zum A...wischen auf dem Lokus verwenden.

Oder Du kannst das Mahnpapier an Deinen Bundestagsabgeordneten zur Kenntnisnahme weiterleiten und den fragen, was der zu tun gedenkt, damit die ständigen Belästigungen der Verbraucher wegen nicht existierender Forderungen endlich abgestellt werden.

Was anderes fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Januar 2012)

> Amtsgericht Düsseldorf Aktenzeichen: HRB 59892
> Bekannt gemacht am: 18.10.2011 12:00 Uhr
> 
> Veränderungen
> ...


Quelle: Handelsregister.de


----------



## christina1 (5 Januar 2012)

mich nerven die briefe von wecollect.
1. forderung 24.06.2010 und 08.07.2010 691,02€
2. forderung 29.09.2010, 24.10.2010 und 02.01.2012 2165,61€
3. forderung 04.10.2010 und 19.10.2010 734,16€
4. forderung 03.12.2010 und 20.12.2010 103,71€
5. forderung 04.04.2011, 10.05.2011 und 13.06.2011 431,71€
6. forderung 08.10.2011 und 25.10.2011 265,17€

bei der 5. forderung wurde eine neue bankverbindung mitgeteilt.

bei werden forderungen für saferpayment für abokosten für kostenpflichtige eroticwebseiten erhoben. das muster ist immer gleich.

beim schreiben wo ich heute mit der nummer von der zweiten forderung bekommen habe, wird mir ein besuch vom aussendienst angekündigt und soll den termin am 16.01.12 bestätigen.


bisher habe ich die briefe gelesen, gelocht und abgelegt.
ich bin mir sicher daß ich diese seiten nicht besucht habe.

jetzt bin ich unsicher ob ich weiterhin ignorieren soll. bin am überlegen ob ich zur polizei gehen soll und anzeige erstatten soll.

mfg
christina1


----------



## Hippo (5 Januar 2012)

Guck mal so 2 Beiträge über Deinem ...


----------



## christina1 (5 Januar 2012)

hippo bei mir sind die ziemlich aktiv. mich nervt das mit der zeit. wo ich die beiträge hier gelesen habe war meine ignoriertaktik richtig. den letzten habe ich schon gelocht und abgelegt. also warte ich ab was jetzt passiert.


----------



## Hippo (5 Januar 2012)

Die Anwendung der rudimentären Rechtschreibregeln würde so fossilen Helfern wie mir und anderen der "Wissenden" das Lesen erheblich vereinfachen ...


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Januar 2012)

christina1 schrieb:


> also warte ich ab was jetzt passiert.


 
Nichts wird passieren, außer albernen Mahnbriefen. Na und? Papier ist geduldig. Solange nichts vom Gericht kommt (und das ist in diesen Fällen bisher nie passiert...) kann es Dir wurst sein. Selbst wenn was vom Gericht käme, könnte man sich immer noch wehren.
Man hat auch keinen Nachteil, wenn man sich an die Gegenseite nicht äußert. Das muss man bei einer unberechtigten Forderung nicht tun.


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2012)

christina1 schrieb:


> bin am überlegen ob ich zur polizei gehen soll und anzeige erstatten soll.


Das steht dir natürlich frei! Aber Saferpayment ist ein Abrechnungssystem aus dem Ausland für einen anonymen, ausländischen Anbieter. Die deutsche Polizei kann da nichts für die Anzeigenerstatter tun, da sie nur für innerdeutsche Angebote zuständig ist. In deinem Fall geht es um eine Forderung, deren Ursache nicht geklärt ist. Die Klärung, ob nun die Forderung zu Recht besteht oder nicht, ist erst einmal nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden sondern die eines zivilen Gerichtes. Wenn du aber keines anrufst, werden das weder das Inkassounternehmen noch dieser dubiose Anbieter oder der Zahlungssystembetreiber machen. Im Ergebnis wird die Angelegenheit sich dann von selbst erübrigen, also kann man dem auch schon vorgreifen:



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Du kannst das Mahnpapier zum Grill anzünden verwenden.


Einziges Problem, wer grillt im Januar schon?


----------



## MikeLuschdiger (9 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Habe auch schon unzählige Schreiben der Firma Wecollect bekommen. Kurz vor Weihnachten sogar "Zahlen Sie jetzt, erstatten wir Ihnen die Hälfte...." Ha ha...jedenfalls hatte ich es bisher so gehalten wie man in jedem Forum liest und habe eben nichts getan. Jetzt aber trudelte ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ein. Diesem widersprach ich in vollem Umfang. Hier stand endlich auch mal ein Zeitraum drin. Angeblich ginge es um Forderungen von 06/2007 bis 09/2011. Hat sonst noch jemand einen Mahnbescheid bekommen? Mal gespannt was jetzt passiert.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Januar 2012)

MikeLuschdiger schrieb:


> Mal gespannt was jetzt passiert.


Entweder gar nichts oder Klage. Ersteres ist wahrscheinlicher

Mahnbescheide in diesem Bereich sind übrigens schon länger bekannt.
Dieser Thread beginnt mit einem solchem Bericht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/saferpayment.30825/

Von einer Klage ist bis heute nichts bekannt.


----------



## hannspree08 (31 Januar 2012)

Also,

sie haben mir jetzt eine genaue Auflistung geschickt, wann ich mich da angemeldet habe.

Es sind 3 Erotikseiten, und 1davon hätte ich schon gekündigt angeblich.

Sie haben auch von mir 01.2004-11.2004 30€ abgebucht jeden Monat, habe die konto auszüge noch. Und nachgeschaut..

Aber ab 11.2004 nichts mehr bis heute.

Und jetzt wollen die den zeitraum von 11.2004- 01.2010 das geld haben.Laut derer Auflistung...Es ist ne vorderung von 3200€

Weil ich die 2 Verträge nicht gekündigt habe, bzw nicht mehr dran gedacht habe, dass ich sowas am laufen noch habe.

Wenn des Rechtens wäre, hätten sie das konnt doch schon über nen Richter einklagen können oder'?

Bitte um Antwort von euch...


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2012)

hannspree08 schrieb:


> Wenn des Rechtens wäre, hätten sie das konnt doch schon über nen Richter einklagen können oder'?


Hätten können schon, wollen müssen aber nix! Und, hattest du dich nun überhaupt angemeldet?





hannspree08 schrieb:


> Leute ich weiß echt nicht mehr ob oder ob nicht, iss schon zu lange her...


Du hast nun schon so viele Hinweise hier erhalten, mehr sprengt den Rahmen!


----------



## hannspree08 (31 Januar 2012)

Ja laut dene hätt ich mich angemeldet, die haben ja von meinem Konto abgebucht. Ich weiß das ich euch nerv. Aber mir geht das langsam zu weit, das ganze geht jetzt schon seit 2010.01..


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2012)

Maio, du hast damals (wahrscheinlich wegen des Augenüberdrucks) die Hinweise des Anbieters nicht lesen können und heute wehrst du dich gegenteilig auch wieder. Hier noch mal vorgekaut, extra für dich:



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Nichts wird passieren, außer albernen Mahnbriefen. Na und? Papier ist geduldig. Solange nichts vom Gericht kommt (und das ist in diesen Fällen bisher nie passiert...) kann es Dir wurst sein. Selbst wenn was vom Gericht käme, könnte man sich immer noch wehren.
> Man hat auch keinen Nachteil, wenn man sich an die Gegenseite nicht äußert. Das muss man bei einer unberechtigten Forderung nicht tun.


----------



## hannspree08 (1 Februar 2012)

Danke dir "Reducal"

Find ich krass von dene, weißt die haben halt alles schön aufgelistet. Und ich meine das ich mich da wirklich mal angemeldet habe. Aber ick weiß ja net..

Also meinst du nix machen, bis der <brief vom Gericht kommt?

Mfg Matze


----------



## BenTigger (1 Februar 2012)

Wenn ich mich nicht angemeldet habe, werde ich nichts machen...
Wenn ich mich angemeldet habe und mir der daraus entstehenden Kosten bewusst war, dann gehört es sich auch, dass man dann zahlt.
Das gilt für mich auch, wenn ich glaube, das es durchaus sein kann, das ich mich angemeldet habe, weil mir das irgendwie noch im Sinn liegt


----------



## hannspree08 (2 Februar 2012)

Ja schon klar Tigger, ich zahle ja auch immer meine Rechnungen. Aber des ist zu kurios. Vor allem die lassen es 5jahre ruhen, und jetzt wollen die Kohle nee, nicht von mir.

Einfach so werde ich nicht zahlen.


----------



## BenTigger (3 Februar 2012)

hannspree08 schrieb:


> Einfach so werde ich nicht zahlen.


 
NA dann hast du ja ne Entscheidung bereits getroffen und brauchst nicht immer noch zu fragen, was soll ich tun. Das war der Zweck meines Beitrags


----------



## hannspree08 (20 Februar 2012)

Hallo leuts...

kurze info, an alle die auch probleme haben sie haben das verfahren gegen mich eingestellt.

Nach dem Ich das OLG heran gezogen habe.

Und ich bei der Verbraucherzentrale war.....

Grüßle...


----------



## Scareface2012 (7 März 2012)

@ an alle Betroffenen!

Folgendes: Seit über einem Jahr erhalte ich ebenfalls Mahnungen durch wecollect Inkasso, beauftragt von Saverpayment. Es handelt sich um ein paar Tausend Euronen!
Zuvor wurde noch meine aktuelle Adresse über ein weiteres Unternehmen recherchiert!
Erhalten habe ich bestimmt um die 15 - 20 Schreiben, die ich weg legte. Reagiert hab ich NICHT! Im letzten Schreiben hieß es, ich würde evtl. nicht wissen, worum es ginge und ich sollte doch mal in Düsseldorf anrufen. LACH! Hab ich natürlich NICHT!

4 Wochen später kam dann tatsächlich ein Mahnbescheid! Diesem hab ich noch am gleichen Tag widersprochen,  und, zack, zurück damit!
Nun, ca. 2 Monate später erhielt ich folgenden Brief: (Nennen sich übrigens nun National Inkasso!) ))))))

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

nach Rücksprache mit unserem Auftraggeber SaferPayment AG können wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass wir die Bearbeitung des oben genannten Falles eingestellt haben.
Wir haben den Vorgang an unseren Auftraggeber zurückgegeben.

Die Angelegenheit ist somit in unserem Haus erledigt.

Dieses Schreiben enthält keinerlei Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht.

Mit freundlichen Güßen...... Düsseldorf......usw. blablabla....! ))

Ich hoffe doch sehr , Saverpayment ist wenigstens ne kleine Menge an Kosten entstanden! 

Also, handelt bitte auch so, dann ist es für die keine  Gewinn bringende Mischkalkulation mehr!!

Mit besten Grüßen,
Scareface


----------



## Nanni (7 März 2012)

Nuja, National Inkasso schreibt ja, dass sie die Angelegenheit an den Auftraggeber zurückgegeben haben, aber ob Saverpayment jetzt Ruhe gibt, bleibt abzuwarten...


----------



## hannspree08 (7 März 2012)

Freut mich für dich @scaref...ich muste nicht  auf den Mahnbescheid warten....

habe jetzt auch nen dicken ordner voll, aber ich hebe mir alles auf von "National Inkasso"....

Bin mal gespannt wie lange jetzt ruhe ist...


----------



## Scareface2012 (7 März 2012)

@, nun, weiteren Abzockversuchen sehe ich gelassen und amüsiert entgegen. Es besteht 0,nix rechtliche Handhabe! Übrigens, der Großteil der absurden "Vorderungen" wäre, darüber hinaus, längst verjährt. Lasst euch von denen, definitiv, nicht beunruhigen!  Beste Grüße, Scare


----------



## christina1 (7 März 2012)

den brief habe ich auch bekommen vor ca. drei wochen. ich soll anrufen. hab ihn nur abgelegt und nichts gemacht. bin gespannt ob die mir jetzt auch ein mahnverfahren aufs auge drücken.


----------



## Persia1983 (2 Mai 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben.

Auch ich werde ständig von National Inkasso genervt.
Ich bin langsam wirklich sauer, weil die mich beinahe täglich anrufen, sogar noch am späten Abend.
Die wollten mit mir ne Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung treffen, wegen zwei offenen Forderungen von der Firma "auxmoney". Ich weiß noch, dass ich mich vor etlichen Jahren mal dort registriert hatte, doch ein Kredit ist nie zustande gekommen. Die Forderung dürfte auch schon längst verjährt sein. WAS also wollen die jetzt noch von mir? ô.o Außerdem, wie gesagt, habe ich mich nur dort registriert und die Anmeldung, ist laut deren Aussage völlig kostenlos. Zudem noch haben die angeblich zwei!!! Forderungen vorliegen, ich habe mich aber nur einmal dort registriert oO
Kam bei Einem von euch auch noch was?
Ich sehe nämlich gerade, dass der letzte Beitrag hier vor beinahe drei Monaten geschrieben wurde.

Gruß


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2012)

Persia1983 schrieb:


> WAS also wollen die jetzt noch von mir?


Na dein Geld natürlich! Mit Äußerungen, in denen du schon mal zu gibst, dich angemeldet haben zu wollen, würde ich mich denen ggü. an deiner Stelle aber etwas zurück halten.

Lass dir doch erst einmal die detaillierten Datensätze kommen, auf denen die angeblichen Forderungen basieren sollen. Beachte - die Verjährung tritt nicht automatisch in Kraft sondern bedarf der s. g. Einrede.


----------



## Persia1983 (2 Mai 2012)

Hallo Reducal.

Danke für deine fixe Antwort.

Muss ich die Datensätze schriftlich anfordern? Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob die mir die überhaupt zukommen lassen.


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2012)

Wenn die dich schriftlich zur Zahlung aufgefordert haben, dann wäre das zielführend. Ansonsten beim nächsten Anruf anfordern, nach dem Motto: "_...ich werds mir dann überlegen!_"


----------



## Persia1983 (2 Mai 2012)

Das ist ja noch der Witz an der Sache. Ich hatte nie eine schriftliche Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen. Zumindest nicht auf dem Postweg. Nur ein paar E-Mails, damals noch von wecollect. Stattdessen nerven die mich jetzt beinahe jeden zweiten Tag mit Anrufen. Ich hab die Nase voll davon -.- Alles klar, dann werde ich das mal so machen. Ich danke dir, für den Tipp.


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2012)

Persia1983 schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch der Witz an der Sache. Ich hatte nie eine schriftliche Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen. Zumindest nicht auf dem Postweg.


Wir leben im Zeitalter elektronischer Nachrichten. Wenn ein Dienst online gebucht wird ist es üblich, dass auch nur online verkehrt wird. Das ist doch kein Witz, dass da nur eMails kommen - das ist normal und durchaus üblich!


----------



## christina1 (2 Mai 2012)

das macht mir jetzt angst. wenn die noch mit anrufen nerven. ich glaube auflegen ohne ein wort zu sagen wäre die richtige taktik


----------



## Hippo (3 Mai 2012)

> ich glaube auflegen ohne ein wort zu sagen wäre die richtige taktik


Warum nicht?
Telefondebatten sind so zielführend wie Brieffreundschaften, nämlich gar nicht


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2012)

Zumindest hat christina1 eine Antwort auf ihre Frage:


Persia1983 schrieb:


> Die Forderung dürfte auch schon längst verjährt sein. WAS also wollen die jetzt noch von mir?


...und ich muss gestehen, wenn von mir jemand ungeahnt Geld will, dann soll er erst einmal detailliert vortragen, wofür.


----------



## Persia1983 (3 Mai 2012)

Nun, die E-Mails liegen nun auch schon mindestens vier oder fünf Jahre zurück. Also, wenn die meinen ô.o Ich werde deinem Tipp nachkommen und dann mal sehen, was da noch kommt. Und Christina... ja, die scheinen Langeweile zu haben. Erst letztens riefen die an, dann gleich 20 Minuten später wieder und zeitweise am Abend, gegen 20 Uhr auch nochmal. Ich gucke schon die ganze Zeit, wie ich die Nummer blocken kann, aber irgendwie krieg ichs noch nicht gebacken. Ich find die Einstellung dafür nicht -.-


----------



## christina1 (3 Mai 2012)

persia oder du wendest dich an die netzagentur wenn die dich nerven


----------



## Persia1983 (3 Mai 2012)

Mwah, vielen Dank für den Hinweis O____O
Sag mal, könnte ich mal mit dir in persönlichen Kontakt (Private Nachrichten oder Messenger) treten?
Du scheinst mir auch schon ziemlich geprägt von solchen Vereinen


----------



## Hippo (3 Mai 2012)

Persia1983 schrieb:


> ... Erst letztens riefen die an, dann gleich 20 Minuten später wieder und zeitweise am Abend, gegen 20 Uhr auch nochmal. Ich gucke schon die ganze Zeit, wie ich die Nummer blocken kann, aber irgendwie krieg ichs noch nicht gebacken. Ich find die Einstellung dafür nicht -.-


Es gibt noch eine Möglichkeit ...
... für nervige Anrufer liegt eine Abspielmöglichkeit für das hier bereit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiQzme1fjK4

Ich hab´ noch keinen Nervanrufer erlebt der es länger als 5 Minuten ausgehalten hat


----------



## roehni (8 Juli 2012)

Hey @ll.
ich habe seit 2005 mit denen theater. Letzte Woche Freitag kam eine Gerichtsvollzieherin mit einer forderung von über 300Euro ich war leider nicht zu Hause, und drohte mit Lohn - und Kontopfändung. Ich habe an wecollect mehrfach wiedersprüche auf ihre Forderderungen geschickt ohne Reaktion. An sayferpayment mehrmals eine Kündigung auch ohne Reaktion. Und nun stand die gute Frau vor meiner Tür. Was kann ich dagegen noch tun?


----------



## Goblin (8 Juli 2012)

Wenn der Gerichtsvollzieher kommt hast Du alles falsch gemacht was man falsch machen kann. Auf Mahnbescheid und Vollstreckungsbescheid nicht reagiert. Selber schuld. Geh zum Anwalt und hoffe dass der noch was retten kann


----------



## roehni (8 Juli 2012)

Ich habe keine Mahn - und Vollstreckungsbescheide bekommen!


----------



## Goblin (8 Juli 2012)

Bist Du sicher dass die Tante vom Gericht war ? Ein Gerichtsvollzieher droht nicht sondern Vollstreckt einen Titel


----------



## roehni (8 Juli 2012)

Hat auf jedenfall meine exfrau gesagt. ich war ja nicht da. wohn ja jetzt wo anders. die letzte mahnung von denen war 2011 und darauf hatte ich reagiert. danach war fast 1 jahr ruhe.


----------



## Goblin (8 Juli 2012)

Ohne Vollstreckungsbescheid bzw vollstreckbaren Titel kommt kein GV


----------



## roehni (8 Juli 2012)

die junge frau will sich ja bei mir noch mal melden. ich warte erst mal ab was passiert.


----------



## roehni (8 Juli 2012)

aber ich habe keinen vollstreckungsbescheid bekommen.


----------



## Goblin (8 Juli 2012)

Dann war das auch kein GV


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2012)

Bist du dir sicher, dass die Forderung überhaupt das Saferpayment betrifft?


----------



## Goblin (8 Juli 2012)

Haben die eigentlich schon mal geklagt,oder ist nach dem Widerspruch Sense ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2012)

/// zufällig sich ergebende und für normale Hilfesuchende uninteressante Randinformation ///

@wecollect
@national inkasso
@saferpayment
@factoring international



> Domain Name: SAFERPAYMENT.COM
> Cupido Entertainment AG
> Domain servers in listed order: NS.MAINZ-KOM.NET





> Der Inhaber von _Wecollect_ ist außerdem _Geschäftsführer_ der Firma Auxmxxx.com


Na, da kommt man ja richtig ins Schwärmen als Ursumpf-Fetischist
Das Drittel der "Drei von der Abzockstelle". Na, was geht da ab 

Lustig! wecollect wird national inkasso und zu saferpayment gesellt sich "factoring international"
sollte man mal auf den Merkzettel packen
http://sz.powernet.ch/webservices/i...=130&toBeModified=0&validOnly=0&lang=1&sort=0

Factoring International AG
Talstrasse 12
8852 Altendorf


----------

